# My Contest Prep Journal - NABBA Show 4th July



## Incredible Bulk

Thought i would kick off a fresh new journal for my contest prep, the old bulking journal has been laid to rest 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/33489-incredible-bulks-journal-35.html#post693104

I will be competing in the first timers class for the Titan which is held in Hackney London. This will obviously be my first show and no doubt first time under 15% body fat lol. :lol:

I have taken on board the help of Paul Scarb for my contest prep, he will be taking over my diet soon enough (as soon as the contest dates are announced we can plan a diet).

Here is a brief over view of my stats for the 1st time reader

26 Years old

5ft 9

Portsmouth - UK

BW - 265lbs

Chest - 50"

Arms - 19.25"

Calves - 20"

Thighs - 30.5"

Waist - 38-40"

Forearms - 15.75"

Here are my last pics taken last week





































No leg shots as yet as i didnt fancy pulling down my tracksuit bottoms for a pic in the public changing rooms lol. I'll get one tonight when i'm wearing shorts!

My diet so far has been the same as when i was bulking, just starting to drop items off like the mass gaining shakes and all the sweet treats i had.

Wake : 05:50

SS Cardio on bike

06:30

2 Scoops Boditronics Whey (water)

3 weetabix with milk

07:30 START WORK

09:00

CNP Pro-flapjack

10:00

2 chicken breasts

12:00

large jacket spud

tin of tuna

beans

14:00

2 scoops Boditronics shake - water

14:30

2 large bananas

15:30 FINISH WORK

16:00 WORKOUT

17:30 Post workout

Pro-Recover shake

19:00

4 small potatoes roasted

2 parsnips roasted

haddock fillet

chicken breast

22:00

2 scoops Pro-Peptide -with milk

22:30 BED

This diet is just a tweak of my bulking diet, i dont want to drop carbs to quick and risk a sudden shock loss of muscle...the competition is 6+ months away so slowly slowly catchy monkey [  ]


----------



## hilly

good luck mate you should look awesome when you come right down mate cant wait to see it.


----------



## pastanchicken

Nice one mate, good luck with the diet! Looking big, be good to see what you have once you're cut down :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate, great to see you competing. It's also great to see you starting a journal as I know from first hand experience how valuable it is to document your progress and have other board members give input.

You carry alot of mass mate and with Pauls help I'm sure you'll come in sharp..I know I keep saying it but we will definately have to train together in the coming weeks. I'm back in BULK mode soon and am temped to start a journal although the board is a bit flooded with them now LOL!

I know how tough it is to diet mate and you've got a hell of a journey ahead of you.. I hope I can help you in some way throughout it. Best of luck mate!! I'll be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## joeyh1485

I really enjoyed your bulk journal mate I learned a lot and I'm gratful for all the advise you have given me:thumbup1:

All the best for your comp and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article (sub 15% bf)


----------



## DB

Bets of luck mate! i'll be there as it isnt too far from me


----------



## 3752

best enjoy those flapjacks now as you won't be seeing them for along time when i get started


----------



## ElfinTan

Found Ya!!!!! 

I am really looking forward to seeing you go through this journey. You're a cracking lad!

X Twinkle:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joeyh1485 said:


> I really enjoyed your bulk journal mate I learned a lot and I'm gratful for all the advise you have given me:thumbup1:
> 
> All the best for your comp and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article (sub 15% bf)


Bulking was fun and i had a whale of a time (boom boom)

No more PB videos for a while lol...dont think i could stand a 230kg squat again right now!

No worries on the advice, likewise, you've helped me so its swings n roundabouts 



DB said:


> Bets of luck mate! i'll be there as it isnt too far from me


Cheers DB, it would be good to meet you mate :beer:



Pscarb said:


> best enjoy those flapjacks now as you won't be seeing them for along time when i get started


Lol, i've only got 10 left so they'll be gone :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Found Ya!!!!!
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing you go through this journey. You're a cracking lad!
> 
> X Twinkle:whistling:


Cheers chicken, you've been giving me great support over the last few months and i can only hope to return it in kind :beer:

Dammit, the names sticking.....

-----------------------------

Back /Biceps

Chins

BW - 12 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 7 reps

T-Bar rows (superset) -- Low Pulley Rows

110kg - 12 reps-----------8 plates - 10 reps

105kg - 12 reps-----------8 plates - 10 reps

90kg - 12 reps ------------8 plates - 10 reps

Felt like i'd been hit by a truck... forearms and middle back pumped.

Deadlifts

110kg - 6 reps

150kg - 3 reps

180kg - 6 reps

Felt drained + AK wasnt doing these

DB Shrugs (super set) Face Pulls

90lbs - 15 reps -------- 2 plates - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps -------- 2 plates - 12 reps

EZ Bar Curls

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 7 reps

Incline Bench DB Curls

35lbs - 10 reps

BW - 262lbs

Here's the leg shot for you - bad angle as its taken looking downward


----------



## toxo

chunky quads


----------



## ElfinTan

I think Twinkle is sticking...even PG's adopted it!

Got some nice meat on you legs...and I do declare that I see calves! You are on the 'chunky' side and be prepared for a bit of a mind fck as you start dieting down because you will start feeling VERY small and probably shocked at the actual amount that you need to lose. I'm sure Mr Scarb and anyone else that has competed successfully will agree. Maybe we can go shopping for skinny clothes together lol


----------



## DB

ElfinTan said:


> I think Twinkle is sticking...even PG's adopted it!
> 
> Got some nice meat on you legs...and I do declare that I see calves! You are on the 'chunky' side and *be prepared for a bit of a mind fck as you start dieting down because you will start feeling VERY small and probably shocked at the actual amount that you need to lose*. I'm sure Mr Scarb and anyone else that has competed successfully will agree. Maybe we can go shopping for skinny clothes together lol


VERY true!

my first show i was shocked how fat i actually was! now i have come to terms that i'm fat in the off season 

But seriously its a huge headfcuk... the amount of guys who think they will drop one stone and think they'll be shredded but before they know it they dropped 10lbs of water and crap in the first week!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, thanks tan.... reminds me of scrubs where dorian is called bambi by one of the nurses all the time.

i'm looking forward to shifting the bulk, i can see blurs of abs if i suck in and twist real hard lol.... i cant wait to twist and boom...abs, intercostals and obliques.

the way i look at it, if the top level guys are 200lbs ripped, i'm going to be a lightyear away from that so i'm happy with the weight drop as long as i get the conditioning


----------



## ElfinTan

I had a dream the other night that my abs were AWESOME...then I woke up lol


----------



## GHS

Looking like a *big *grizzly bear mate lol. Good luck with your contest prep, I've got 6 months left of bulking and then a 3 month diet down by September.

Only critisism I have is your back doesn't look as well developed as the rest of your body on those pics, not having a digg just giving my opinion. Massive quads and chest though. I'm going to keep an eye on how your prep goes mate.

What weight are you hoping to get to on stage?

GHS


----------



## chrisj22

You're a big boy, aren't you.

I think you'll look very good when you're ripped to the bone. You can't go wrong with Paul sorting you out.

Good luck.


----------



## dmcc

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuge legs. Huge. Would that I looked like that now. Anyway, will follow with interest... Bring home gold!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chrisj22 said:


> You're a big boy, aren't you.
> 
> I think you'll look very good when you're ripped to the bone. You can't go wrong with Paul sorting you out.
> 
> Good luck.


That must be the tight shorts :lol:

Cheers chris, i have followed pauls clients during 2008 and thought exactly the same :thumbup1:



dmcc said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuge legs. Huge. Would that I looked like that now. Anyway, will follow with interest... Bring home gold!


cheers dmc, as always i play for all the marbels but i'll be happy with the experiance for this show.



GHS said:


> Looking like a *big *grizzly bear mate lol. Good luck with your contest prep, I've got 6 months left of bulking and then a 3 month diet down by September.
> 
> Only critisism I have is your back doesn't look as well developed as the rest of your body on those pics, not having a digg just giving my opinion. Massive quads and chest though. I'm going to keep an eye on how your prep goes mate.
> 
> What weight are you hoping to get to on stage?
> 
> GHS


lol, yeah the man rug has caught the eye of a few lol.

VIVA LA MANRUG!!!

i agree...my arms and shoulders overpower my back/traps... tried not training the arms but they still grow

not fussed about the weight, the condition is more important... no idea what i'll be!


----------



## dmcc

Nothing wrong with the man-rug. Keep it for as long as you're allowed!


----------



## sbeast007

looking forward to seeing the progress over the coming months good luck with it all mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers sbeast

Todays diet

meal 1:

2 scoops boditronics whey

3 weetabix

meal 2:

pro-flapjack

2 chicken breasts

grilled peppers + aubergine

feta cheese

meal 3:

jacket spud

tin of tuna

beans

meal 4:

2 scoops boditronics whey

small orange

meal 5:

2 roasted parsnips

2 small roasted potatoes

2 chicken breast fillets

haddock fillet

meal 6:

pro-peptide (milk)


----------



## hertderg

I'm sure you'll look great ripped up mate, good luck with the prep.

I remember seeing this thread on beef last year and was amazed at Ben's transformation in 12 weeks , have a look mate and draw inspiration from it , I'm sure you'll look just as good come the day you step onto the stage.

http://thebeefforums.co.uk/index.php/topic,453.0.html


----------



## hertderg

oops double post :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hertderg said:


> I'm sure you'll look great ripped up mate, good luck with the prep.
> 
> I remember seeing this thread on beef last year and was amazed at Ben's transformation in 12 weeks , have a look mate and draw inspiration from it , I'm sure you'll look just as good come the day you step onto the stage.
> 
> http://thebeefforums.co.uk/index.php/topic,453.0.html


in 11 weeks he only lost half a stone but looked near ripped? a few more lbs off his midsection he would of been diced

good thread cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

9am snack

grilled peppers, aubergine, courgette, feta cheese, mushrooms, sun dried tomatos, dash of olive oil, basil stuffed inside a hollowed out round loaf


----------



## toxo

that looks tasty mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ElfinTan

Do you make that???? If you do I am super duper impressed!!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken

Yummy :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Do you make that???? If you do I am super duper impressed!!!!!


i would take credit but its the work of my father....he's great in the kitchen. I'm learning to make it myself but get the layers mucked up and it turns to gooo :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL - get learning! I reckon one of the best things you can do as BB is learn how to cook so you never have to rely on anyone to make your meals. That way you have complete control AND no reason to moan or have tasteless food. Or be like PG who as well as being VERY self sufficient doesn't have a problem with eating tasteless cardboard mush :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont get me wrong, i can cook and bake (my choc cake and muffins are top notch).

this one is more of an art so i let him crack on with it lol.

I'll take a pic of the spice cupboard and you'll understand why no processed food is used in the house!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> dont get me wrong, i can cook and bake (my choc cake and muffins are top notch).
> 
> this one is more of an art so i let him crack on with it lol.
> 
> I'll take a pic of the spice cupboard and you'll understand why no processed food is used in the house!


I have been banned from buying spices:whistling: And are you tempting me with your muffins! FFS we sound like two old ladies lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lunch

jacket spud, chicken breast, tin of tuna and italian sauce


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

Squats

150kg - 20 reps - Fck yeah

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

I was getting ****ed at the lowering reps so i went all out on the 150kg i've been struggling on...war was declared

I set up the leg extension so if i failed on reaching 20 reps i had to do a super set instead (motivation in itself!)

Leg extensions

80kg - 10 reps (pause up top for count of 2)

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 8 reps - fragged

S.L.D.L

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Leg Curls

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

310kg - 10 reps

290kg - 13 reps

Single sitting calve raises

3 plates - 7 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

BW - 262lbs

Great workout, my legs are fried and my motivation is sky high to get the numbers back to where they were during my cycle


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok on the slate for today...

pre-exhaust chest

db flys - 40 reps.....then immediatley 8 reps with heavier weight

bench - 3 sets

incline smith bench - 3 sets

cable cross overs - 2 sets

OH Press - 3 sets

Barbell Shrugs - 3 sets

......supersetted.......

Upright rows - 3 sets

Tri-Pushdowns - 3 sets

AK - I cant get my noggin around a pre-exhaust elfin tan mentioned with regards to tiring my triceps pre-chest workout.

I know we spoke about doing the pre-exhaust after bench but i'll do it on my tod before

I've used the massive set of flys before,(i think it was oasis who recommended it?) and it worked well.

I want to start bringing these traps up and the super set of barbell shrugs and upright rows should work nicely.


----------



## mattiasl

Keep up the good work i will fallow your way to get ripped for stage :thumbup1:

//Mattias


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers att

Chest/Delts/Triceps

Pre-exhuast: 40 reps with 15lb dumbbell (20's in use) followed by 10 reps with 40lbs

Chest felt pumped and dead to the touch

Bench:

140kg - 6 reps (+1)

130kg - 5 reps (+2)

120kg - 7 reps (+1)

The stretch at the bottom was made worse by the pre-exhaust.

Incline smith press

110kg - 3 reps ---> (quick drop) 105kg - 3 reps

100kg - 6 reps (+1)

90kg - 6 reps (+1)

80kg - 10 reps

Cable Crossovers

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Overhead press

70kg - 5 reps

60kg - 7 reps

Barbell Shrugs (superset with) Upright rows

110kg - 15 reps.......................40kg - 10 reps

110kg - 12 reps.......................40kg - 10 reps

110kg - 8 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

35kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Great session, couldnt believe how much my chest was nuked, i couldnt tense it


----------



## pastanchicken

good lifts as ever mate. I supersetted upright rows with shrugs tonight too, really burns!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate!

it sure does, i love long negatives on the shrugs, i've recovered from a tear in my trap (6 months ago). it used to feel like a hot poker in the muscle if i stretched it downward


----------



## pastanchicken

you tore your trap?! that must have been agony!

glad it's ok now pal


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i did something for sure... i was shrugging when it felt like a hot poker was jammed into the muscle, i couldnt hold onto a weight without the burning pain for a bit.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> lunch
> 
> jacket spud, chicken breast, tin of tuna and italian sauce


i see pain in your future :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Incredible Bulk

is it going to be like this:

well, for breakfast i'll have fish...with a rice cake

at 10am, i'll have err....fish

for lunch ill have fish an a ricecake

LMAO


----------



## ElfinTan

You'll be having the blandest thing on the menu:whistling:!!!!!!

Hows your chesticles today?


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> is it going to be like this:
> 
> well, for breakfast i'll have fish...with a rice cake
> 
> at 10am, i'll have err....fish
> 
> for lunch ill have fish an a ricecake
> 
> LMAO


man that kid was funny 

now mate in fact i think you will be suprised but i can tell you it won't be like the meal above


----------



## LittleChris

Good size on you and some big numbers being shifted. Will be good to see you when you are peeled.

Keep it up big man :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> You'll be having the blandest thing on the menu:whistling:!!!!!!
> 
> Hows your chesticles today?


chesticles are dead to the world... it hurts to move my arms in an arc lol.

I'll stick with the pre-exhaust, my triceps felt like they didnt get hit until the OHP work



Pscarb said:


> man that kid was funny
> 
> now mate in fact i think you will be suprised but i can tell you it won't be like the meal above


LOL, the canteen staff will be cursing you as i keep them in business.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bulkaholic said:


> All Lies above! IBulk it will be hell:lol:


lol, it cant be any worse than today at the dinner table.

I turned away the usual 3-4 yorkshire puddings and only had 3 spuds instead of 9 

My girlfriends family were checking my pulse :confused1:



LittleChris said:


> Good size on you and some big numbers being shifted. Will be good to see you when you are peeled.
> 
> Keep it up big man :thumb:


cheers mate! i'll be updating with pics on every milestone so i look forward to your comments along the way :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

And here's me feeling naughty because I put 25g's of cream coconut in my curry and had about 10 extras g's of carbs with it LOL


----------



## joeyh1485

well done on the squats mate 20reps with 150kg must have been agony


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> And here's me feeling naughty because I put 25g's of cream coconut in my curry and had about 10 extras g's of carbs with it LOL


LOL, coconut cream is nasty, my treat was a weight watchers chocolate brownie icecream... 165 cals

i have sugar free jelly now for the week days :thumbup1:




joeyh1485 said:


> well done on the squats mate 20reps with 150kg must have been agony


it was mate, walking back into the squat rack was a nervous affair lol.

I'll be going back up to 160kg for squats, i'm happy with regaining some strength i had lost during the blip in PCT


----------



## pastanchicken

Incredible Bulk said:


> chesticles are dead to the world... it hurts to move my arms in an arc lol.
> 
> I'll stick with the pre-exhaust, my triceps felt like they didnt get hit until the OHP work


Did the pre exhaust work for you then mate? Been thinking about trying it. Every time I fail doing chest work it seems that my arms give up, rather than my chest, might give this a go and see if it helps :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

How do you find sugar free jelly?

I quite enjoyed it, but then it only lasted for 2 or 3 mouthfulls. Pretty small pots or do you buy it in the blocks and make it yourself?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pastanchicken said:


> Did the pre exhaust work for you then mate? Been thinking about trying it. Every time I fail doing chest work it seems that my arms give up, rather than my chest, might give this a go and see if it helps :thumbup1:


definatley, on the negative portion of the bench my chest was screaming at the stretch and my arms got little action out of it.

your weights WILL go down so cater for a good 10kg drop easy on your bench. :beer:

chest is still sore today 3 days on lol


----------



## pastanchicken

My chest has always been a weak point, so maybe this will help improve it. Not too bothered about the drop in weight, so will give it ago.

Cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Proper treat isn't planned in yet. I'm doing the PG no treat for the 1st 4 weeks plan. Onlt 2 weeks to go lol then cheesecake here I come  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sounds good tan.... i'll wait until pscarb takes over before i plan in anything lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back / Biceps

Chins

BW- 12 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 6 reps

T-Bar Rows

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

These were with rigid form, slow controlled cadence and focusing on the squeeze of the lats.

Deadlifts

190kg - 6 reps

200kg - 3 reps PB (Woop woop)

190kg - 6 reps

My deadlifting is really coming along!

Low Pulley Rows

8 plates - 12 reps (slow contractions)

8 plates - 10 reps (slow again)

DB Curls

50lbs - 7 reps

50lbs - 7 reps (going up to 55lbs)

EZ Preachers

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 6 reps

30kg - 10 reps

good lord talk about feeling your biceps rip the skin, stretch mark grew another inch i swear!!

BW....*cough* 260lbs


----------



## ElfinTan

LURFERRRLY Deads! x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers chuckles, my back is playing along which is good!


----------



## LittleChris

Nice deadlifting there. You have had back problems in the past I am guessing?

I worry about back problems myself, have been adding some rack deadlifts in recently and find them pretty good.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers lilchris, i threw my back out 2 years ago and it took 12 weeks to get back to normal.

I took 2 years off from deadlifting and building up my lower back, now its stronger than ever and going good *touch wood*

rack deads are no good for me as i have super long arms so i get very little movement from the lift before my backs straight lol

cheers anyway!


----------



## ElfinTan

That madman PG supersetted leg press and deadlifts today! I am happy to say that I wasn't training with them :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

diet yesterday -

05:50 Stationary Bike

06:30 Breakfast

3 weetabix

2 scoops boditronics express whey with water

09:00 Snack

Pro-Flapjack Bar

10:00 Snack

Chicken breast

12:00 Lunch

Small jacket spud

tin of tuna

spicy mince filling

14:00 Snack

2 scoops boditronics whey - water

small orange

15:00 Pre-workout

Large banana

Chicken slices

16:00 WORKOUT

17:15 Post-workout

Pro-recover

19:00 Dinner

2 chicken breasts in nandos marinade

cod fillet

4 roast potato quarters

1 parsnip split in two

20:00 Snack

Sugar free jelly

22:00 Pre-bed shake

2 scoops Boditronics - 500ml milk

1 Tbsp Peanut butter


----------



## LittleChris

What flavour Biodronics do you use mate?

I ordered some proteins in from BBWarehouse last night. Cookies and cream I got for Biodronics, looking forward to tasting it to be honest! :tongue:

Used to use unflavoured whey, but found I was adding hot chocolate powder to it for flavour so may as well get flavoured stuff.

Pity the postman- he will be getting a smallworkout lugging the 22.5kg of protein up the flights of stairs to my front door. Hopefully I will be in or else I will have to collect it from the post office! :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have the chocolate flavour... very tasty with a hint of caramel.

i'm switching to unflavoured so i can tinker with macros later on, i have 5kg of whey on my kitchen side with some WMS


----------



## GHS

LittleChris said:


> What flavour Biodronics do you use mate?
> 
> I ordered some proteins in from BBWarehouse last night. Cookies and cream I got for Biodronics, looking forward to tasting it to be honest! :tongue:
> 
> Used to use unflavoured whey, but found I was adding hot chocolate powder to it for flavour so may as well get flavoured stuff.
> 
> Pity the postman- he will be getting a smallworkout lugging the 22.5kg of protein up the flights of stairs to my front door. Hopefully I will be in or else I will have to collect it from the post office! :cursing:


 22.5 kg of protein? Thats sh*t loads PSML!

I get 5kg tubs now and that does me for a couple of weeks. Why order so much? How much did all that cost you lol?

Keep up the good work MR BULK

GHS


----------



## LittleChris

I can change the flavours as I wish. Doesn't cost any more in the long run either. Shame they don't offer a bulk-discount.

Any ideas/guesses as to a date for the Titan yet? I bet you are raring to get going.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, lets keep lilchris's supplements to lilchris's journal!!!  

no idea for the titan yet mate


----------



## GHS

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok, lets keep lilchris's supplements to lilchris's journal!!!
> 
> no idea for the titan yet mate


Sorry for the hijack mate

GHS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tsk tsk, a dose of moose toe in your journal will teach you a lesson to spam here 

-------------

Last box of pro-flapjacks finished, last of the goodies.

30mins cardio this morning on the bike...my waist has come in somewhat with the loss of some of this bloat and water retention. I have to hike up my jeans with the belt and pull the cord on the shorts.


----------



## pastanchicken

Alright mate. Took your advice about pre exhausting. Did incline fyles before my pressing movements last night. Felt awesome, and shoulders & tris didn't give out so was able to work my chest for longer. Feels great today!

Glad things are moving in the right direction. End of the flapjacks eh? When do you start your contest diet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good to hear mate, chest day is for chest after all... i stopped being sore in my chest 4 days after the workout it was that smashed lol.

paul will let me know when he takes over as the date isnt confirmed for the titan, rumours of the 4th July (saturday to coincide with independance day - american theme).

16 weeks of prep he has said so i hazard a guess around feb?

i'm using this time to recover from my bulking cycle and have everything ready to go when he jumps in.


----------



## pastanchicken

Good stuff, a few weeks left then of big eating, enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs:

squats

160kg - 15 reps (can i getta 'hell yeah'!!)

150kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

I'm back on the ball, only 7.5kg down from when i was on cycle and i'm on reduced calories too....

leg extensions

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps ---followed by the cramp of all thigh cramps

70kg - 12 reps

Ham Curls

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

S.L.D.L's

105kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

240kg - 15 reps

200kg - 13 reps

these were done fast as i could to try a different twitch stimulation

sitting single calve raises

2 plates - 12 reps

BW - 258lbs.....

Great session, im dead to the world and every time i sit down/stand i'm muttering lol


----------



## dmcc

HELL YEAH!!


----------



## ElfinTan

x 2

HELL YEAH YEAH:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers people!

30 mins cardio to family guy

My legs are sore from wednesdays leg session so it was interesting to say the least!

I had some low energy yesterday so i threw in some extra parsnips and potatoes for dinner and all was well.

The sugar free jelly and big bags of clementine oranges are working a treat to kill off my sweet tooth.

I've switched over to protein powder in bulk form now. Time to head over to the nutrition area (shudder) and find out how much WMS to put in each shake for post-workout.

The loss of this water has already made an impact on the clothes i'm wearing, XXXL is now a bit on the baggy side around the chest so i'm slipping back into XXL.


----------



## joeyh1485

I didn't even know they made XXXL:thumb: I bet it's a pain in the ass to find tshirts

I love family guy stuey is funny as fcuk:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

joeyh1485 said:


> I didn't even know they made XXXL:thumb: I bet it's a pain in the ass to find tshirts


I have several...


----------



## FATBOY

hey bulk

il be following this good luck bro :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i could only find XXXL from Asda's George range

Cheers fatboy, good to have you along

push day

DB Flys pre-exhaust

20lbs - 40 reps -----> 40lbs - 10 reps

bench

140kg - 2 reps

120kg - 15 reps

125kg - 6 reps (+2 reps)

120kg - 10 reps (+2 reps)

incline smith press

80kg - 6 reps (+2)

70kg - 10 reps (+2)

70kg - 6 reps -- rest pause -- 2 reps -- 2 reps

cable cross overs

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Overhead Press

70kg - 5 reps

60kg - 6 reps

Barbell Shrugs (super set) DB Shrugs

110kg - 12 reps -------------90lbs - 8 reps

110kg - 10 reps -------------90lbs - 8 reps

Dips

BW - 8 reps

BW - 4 reps (lol)

Pushdowns

35kg - 12 reps

Good session, i'm loving the pre-exhaust


----------



## ElfinTan

*sits and smiles smugly* 

(couldn't find a smug one so this will have to do!!!!!)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol elfin... you can bask in the residual glow from my DOMS. 

bulkaholic, its slowly coming down, i can see the tricep heads now... jawline is coming back.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol elfin... you can bask in the residual glow from my DOMS.


Aweeeeeeeee Schucks!!!!! I bet you say that to all the lasses! :innocent:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mon-Legs

tue-Back width, Arms

wed-Rest

thu-Chest, Calves

fri-Back thickness, Delts

sat-Rest

sun-Rest

-----------------------------------

back thickness and calves:

T-Bar Rows

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

DB Rows

140lbs - 10 reps

120lbs - 10 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

Deadlifts

120kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps (last week only managed 3!)

200kg - 3 reps (hammy felt tight)

Standing Calve raises

190kg - 15 reps (fast)

250kg - 10 reps

290kg - 8 reps

Sitting calve raises

(single foot)

2 plates - 12 reps

(both feet)

3 plates - 15 reps ---> 4 plates - 10 reps

Middle back pumped to high heaven, physically exhausting too...

AK agreed to come along for the ride with this new workout, legs on a monday on short notice was a bit harsh so we sampled this back workout.

AK grew grumpier near the end, there's me all happy i nailed 200kg for 6 and his reaction... i get nothing...nadda....zilch


----------



## dmcc

Woooo 200kg deads!!

*Does little cheerleader act*


----------



## ElfinTan

*Borrows DM's pom poms and joins in*!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc

Well because it's you, Tan, I'll let you.


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: = Tan + pompom!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers lol...


----------



## dmcc

Ah, I see you've been raiding my Facebook photos :lol:


----------



## Jux

Looking big mate. You remind me of a silverback gorilla (good thing btw)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao - i should do cadburys adverts 

Ok, food shopping today.... i've bought some wholemeal bread to go with scrambled eggs to clean up a poor breakfast, some salad stuff to go with a mid morning snack.

BW is still at 258lbs which is good because i thought i'd slip over the weekend.

thinking of throwing in some clen to save muscle loss, what do you think?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, breakfast has changed from weetabix and a protein shake to two slices of wholemeal bread with 4 scrambled eggs + a shake.

My midmorning snack that used to be chicken and a pro-flapjack is now 1.5 chicken breasts served with salad.

Post-workout shake is now 2 scoops of bulk whey, 2 scoops of WMS with some milkshake flavouring.

I'll be replacing the flavouring soon with either coffee granules or NAS squash. The flavouring is pretty much sugar and other nasties.


----------



## hilly

looks like the diet is startin to clean up nicely mate.

I find when i diet i need a decent flavoured protein as its the only sweetish thing ill have all week lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff. Small changes are the way in this game I think. Monitor how they affect you, then react accordingly.

Keep it up mate. How long are you planning on waiting until putting up the next photos? You know we can't wait to see the manrug :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> looks like the diet is startin to clean up nicely mate.
> 
> I find when i diet i need a decent flavoured protein as its the only sweetish thing ill have all week lol.


i have sugar free jelly for that :thumb:

clementine oranges work a treat too



LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. Small changes are the way in this game I think. Monitor how they affect you, then react accordingly.
> 
> Keep it up mate. How long are you planning on waiting until putting up the next photos? You know we can't wait to see the manrug :laugh:


cheers chris!

i'll wait until i hit 250lbs before hitting up another round of furr-tastic photos! I had to clip it back a bit as the missus moaned and refused to cuddle in bed :tongue:

Pics every 10lbs probably seems a good stepping stone


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/arms

DB Fly Pre-exhaust

25lbs - 40 reps (up 5lbs)

40lbs - 10 reps

bench

100kg - 14 reps (+1)

110kg - 8 reps (+2)

120kg - 7 reps (+2)

smith incline

80kg - 8 reps (+2)

80kg - 6 reps (+2)

70kg - 8 reps (+2)

cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps (up)

6 reps - 12 reps

EZ Bar Curls

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

60kg - 4 reps

Dips

BW - 8 reps

BW - 5 reps

Cable Curls

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

Bench right down but found a good weight for the pre-exhaust

Obliques sore from yesterdays back workout lol, calves are shot...

BW - 258lbs... steady... good


----------



## joeyh1485

Looks like your really enjoying them pre exhausts mate

Have you got a date for the start of your comp prep?


----------



## LittleChris

Solid workout, some impressive strength there. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joeyh1485 said:


> Looks like your really enjoying them pre exhausts mate
> 
> Have you got a date for the start of your comp prep?


i am mate, my triceps dont get as much work as they used to

no not yet..i'll pm pscarb 

curiosity is killing me lol



LittleChris said:


> Solid workout, some impressive strength there. :thumb:


cheers mate!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good to see the journal mate, I'll be keeping an eye on it. Nice solid base mate, you're looking big.

You are going to love the diet ;-)

I'm 2 weeks in so far, and its only going to get alot tougher


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> Good to see the journal mate, I'll be keeping an eye on it. Nice solid base mate, you're looking big.
> 
> You are going to love the diet ;-)
> 
> I'm 2 weeks in so far, and its only going to get alot tougher


Hey bobby, good to see you again bud.

i'm looking forward to seeing abs more than pizza lol!

still going for the south coast?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm looking at starting a course of clen to assist my fat loss until pscarb jumps in (he said its looking to start the prep around march time)

dosaging plan...

day 1 -- 40mcg

day 2 -- 40mcg

day 3 -- 60mcg

day 4 -- 60mcg

day 5 -- 80mcg

day 6 -- 80mcg

day 7 -- 100mcg

day 8 -- 100mcg

day 9 -- 120mcg

then stay at 120mcg till the end of the course or what dose causes the less amount of sides.

I'll be supplementing with Taurine and potassium for cramping, a vit-b complex and looking at Selenium...

I'll update further when i get my 'shopping' in


----------



## LittleChris

You using it 2weeks on, 2weeks off or something else?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

2-3 weeks depending on when the effects start to taper off


----------



## hilly

good idea i think i like clen.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs:

Pulled a lat muscle in my back this morning so i could barely breathe properly all day! Tried squatting tonight but the lat was playing up.

But, not one to quit...

Took it lighter today as it is essentially a 3rd workout in a row (switching things up to start new routine next week).

Leg Press - feet close together, toes riiiight out

240kg - 10 reps

280kg - 10 reps

280kg - 10 reps

Outer thighs burned....

Leg Extensions

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Ham Curls

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

220kg - 18 reps

260kg - 12 reps

300kg - 8 reps

Sitting calve raises

3 plates - 18 reps

3 plates - 15 reps

This was done 'i go you go' so minimum rest

BW - 255LBS Muther duckas....


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Hey bobby, good to see you again bud.
> 
> i'm looking forward to seeing abs more than pizza lol!
> 
> still going for the south coast?


Yep still going for the South Coast mate, 2 weeks into the diet and its 12 weeks to the show on Sunday, can't wait mate. Its all a new experience, James has already warned me I'm not goign to like the last 2 weeks! LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> Yep still going for the South Coast mate, 2 weeks into the diet and its 12 weeks to the show on Sunday, can't wait mate. Its all a new experience, James has already warned me I'm not goign to like the last 2 weeks! LOL


good stuff mate!

i'll see you there 

Okey dokey

Back Width n Delts

Chins

BW - 11 reps

BW - 7 reps

BW - 6 reps

Lat Pulldowns (monkey grip)

6 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Standing OH Press

80kg - 5 reps

70kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

Laterals

30lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

BB Shrugs

110kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 8 reps

Rear db flys (head resting on something)

30lbs - 5 reps (didnt feel right)

20lbs - 6 reps (still too heavy)

10lbs - felt much better but too light garrgh

Next week i'll use the 15lbs on the rear delt flys as trying to get the form down


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll pretend i didnt hear that iain... dont make me take AC/DC's name in vain lol.

This week i'll be switching over to the proper routine laid out by anabolicjay, i like the structure.

mon-Quads,Hams,Calves

tue-Back width, Arms

wed-Rest

thu-Chest, Calves

fri-Back thickness, Delts

sat-Rest

sun-Rest

Legs on a monday will shock a few who use the cherished 'monday is chest and biceps?!'

Back twice a week with different movements on each back session.

This weekend the diet wasnt its best, i had to cook for friends on saturday and they didnt like the idea of a low carb approach.

Sunday i had a sunday roast with my family, dinner time i had another roast with my girlfriends family!

Luckily restricted some carbs but my mum made my favourite cherry crumble...nom nom nom

I'll call that my cheat meal for that week and this week lol.

Girlfriend and friends passed comment on how my face looks less like a hamster smuggling carrots and how the waist is coming in.

Back to the grind!


----------



## hilly

its always good when other people notice improvements mate its a good sign as i always struggle to notice improvements on myself.

keep up the good work.


----------



## ElfinTan

It's always good when you look less like a furry animal kept in a cage :0)

Legs on Monday RULE!!!!!!!! Cheat Sunday night legs on Monday 'AVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

160kg - 15 reps

150kg - 15 reps

140kg - 10 reps

felt drained by the 3rd set

leg press

240kg - 10 reps

240kg - 10 reps

240kg - 10 reps

ham curls

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

SLDL's

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Standing calve raise

220kg - 15 reps

200kg - 15 reps

190kg - 15 reps

sitting calve raises

3 plates - 15 reps

3 plates - 15 reps

Felt absolutley shattered


----------



## Incredible Bulk

embrace it lol... it really does suck at lower carbs!

here's yesterdays diet


----------



## ElfinTan

Kin ell....how organised is that. Can I send you my food everyday and you can make it look all pretty for me my wee Cherub :0)


----------



## pastanchicken

Wish my carbs were that high, only having 100g today


----------



## ElfinTan

Snap!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

coming down from the high hundreds you'd lose weight with these carbs 

Pretty table isnt it... oOOoooooo

Back Thickness/Arms

T-Bar rows

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

DB Rows

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

2nd n 3rd set higher than last week. Took some time after to show a russian how to deadlift, i thought they were all taught in primary school?

Barbell Shrugs

130kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Traps absolutley killed by this point

Dips

BW - 20 reps (more like it)

BW - 10 reps

BW - 6 reps

Triceps dont have much stamina

DB Curls

55lbs - 4 reps (trying to go up from 50's)

50lbs - 6 reps

45lbs - 6 reps

Tri-pushdowns

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Cable curls

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

BW - 255.5lbs

Weight belt now using 5th hole in (used 2nd hole in on bulk)


----------



## LittleChris

Is that 100g of peanut butter or do you mean 10g?

Impressive DB curls there. Must be pleased with your progress at this early stage. Won't be long until you have to get a new wardrobe I should imagine!

5.5lbs and pizza time isn't it 

Are you doing much cardio at this stage or just something gentle to keep it ticking over?

How are you finding the clen?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

clen still hasnt arrived so thats on hold for the time being...

look at the serving size column, i'm only using 20g of PB... rather than set up a drop down list of every possible weight for each item, i used a multiplication or division factor

much easier that way 

i do 30 mins of stationary bike 3 times a week first thing in the morning

ahhh yes, pizza time at 250lbs lol

i'll update with some pics for that milestone too


----------



## ElfinTan

Pics of you stuffing your face with pizza? :0) How bloody inspiring!!!!! x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

low for me lol... i honestly think i was in the 7000 cal range on bulk!

chest/calves

Pre-exhaust - DB flys

25lbs - 40 reps

45lbs - 10 reps (up from 40lbs)

Bench

130kg - 6 reps (+2)

120kg - 7 reps (+2)

110kg - 8 reps (+2)

Incline Bench (smith)

85kg - 6 (+1)

80kg - 8 (+2)

70kg - 9 (+1) <---- AK couldnt spot and i was stapled to the bench lol

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 15 reps

Spent the last 2 sets really concentrating on form, chest was pumped and just felt like dead mass, struggled to feel anything in it

Standing calve raise

290kg - 15 reps

330kg - 12 reps

290kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raise

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 18 reps

BW - 255.5lbs

Weight has stayed the same this week, no cheat meal tomorrow as a result


----------



## hilly

bad news about not getting a cheat meal mate i feel for ya.

workout looks good mate.


----------



## 3752

pastanchicken said:


> Wish my carbs were that high, only having 100g today


this makes me chuckle as IB will long for a day with 100g of carbs in it come march time :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> bad news about not getting a cheat meal mate i feel for ya.
> 
> workout looks good mate.


cheers bud... i'm seeing good improvements on my waist.

I've always been very athletic and my pulse has dropped down from 80BPM (on my bulk) back to my usual 50PM



Pscarb said:


> this makes me chuckle as IB will long for a day with 100g of carbs in it come march time :thumb:


oh crap :tongue:

does it count as eating carb wise it if you lick the flavour off and discard? :lol:


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> this makes me chuckle as IB will long for a day with 100g of carbs in it come march time :thumb:


haha LMAO


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back width n delts

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Deads (didnt do these tuesday)

200kg - 6 reps

190kg - 5 reps

150kg - 7 reps

Standing O.H.Press

80kg - 3 reps

70kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

Laterals

20lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

Rear laterals

15lbs - 10 reps

15lbs - 8 reps

10lbs - 10 reps


----------



## ElfinTan

Good going Chunky Munky x


----------



## joeyh1485

no cheat meal? I feel for you mate

Sounds like pscarb is going to torture you in the coming months:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Bit of an odd question, saw you used CNP bars and wondered how you rated them.

Good deal on ATM and think I may stock up for my bulking. Would you add them in as an extra to normal meals when hunry, perhaps with some nuts, or would have have them as part of a meal, say with a pint of skimmed milk?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hi lil chris,

i use the bars on the weekend when i devote my time with my missus... i dont see her all week bless.

easy to snack on when i'm rushing around....and not bad taste/value

joey - i can hear the evil cackle of pscarb already as he hands me a diet sheet. 

Tan - Chunky munky i like better lol


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok, the diet this week will be trimming carbs by 50g...

i have 5lbs to shift before progress pics + pizza hut lol.

This weeks diet plan


----------



## LittleChris

Nicely set out diet.

Find Pizza Hut a little plain myself. Not to mention their largest pizzas are not very large at all! Mind you, if you get there for the buffet  :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i used to be a domino's man but the stuffed crust and sheer size of pizza hut pizzas turned my head lol.

i've warned the girlfriend i will be going with or without her


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've warned the girlfriend i will be going with or without her


:laugh:

Going for a 15incher, stuffed crust myself on Thursday evening. Delivery from a local place. Bloody marvellous! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

18 grams of carbs in the sugar free jelly is that right. Ive just bought some of the packets and it works out at 0.3g of carbs per 100g.

For some reason whenever i diet pizza is my first choice for a cheat meal. Other times im not really fussed. dominoes over pizza hut any day of the week for me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the table has gone to pot...dammit garrggghhh

Just edited it


----------



## joeyh1485

it's got to be a barbicue pizza from dominoes:thumb:

Diet looks good mate and I love the colours


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

Hack squats

160kg - 15 reps

200kg - 6 reps

160kg - 10 reps

leg extensions

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Ham curls

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps (spotter was no where to be seen *grumble*)

SLDL

110kg - 8 reps

130kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

240kg - 15 reps

190kg - 15 reps

Sitting calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

3 plates - 16 reps

BW - 254lbs!


----------



## ElfinTan

Real men train legs on a Monday!!!!!!

I bet you lose the 5lb before I fcking do Chunky! Week 5 started and still Nada!!!!! If I was a bloke I would be HUGE!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately I'm not so I'll just go for the **** on a bike look instead :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao  You must be left scratching your head?!!

I've lost a lb already this week and i just took delievery of my clen...muahahaha

fun starts tomorrow


----------



## LittleChris

Nice hack squatting- how do you find them in comparrison to normal back squats?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

a change of pace... not a big fan but couldnt bring myself to do back squats tonight so i hit a PB on hacks instead with the 200kg lol

vids taken tonight, will be put together and fired up tomorrow


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao  You must be left scratching your head?!!
> 
> I've lost a lb already this week and i just took delievery of my clen...muahahaha
> 
> fun starts tomorrow


You can say that again.....i can actually feel my metabolic rate whizzing away....I could eat my foot ffs!!!!!

Me no likey clen but may have to use it soon if this continues! Trust me to pick the only Fed that has weight class for trained figure ffs:ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thought i'd make a lil training vid


----------



## ElfinTan

Well post the proper link Super Star!


----------



## ElfinTan

And are you skiving?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Well post the proper link Super Star!


not my fcking fault it doesnt work lol, i followed the correct instructions!!

maybe the mods have disabled embedding in this section?


----------



## ElfinTan

Then just post the link!


----------



## pastanchicken

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thought i'd make a lil training vid


Niiiiiiice mate :thumbup1:

ha just seen the Michelen man at the end, quality!!


----------



## mattiasl

Nice legworkout mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

i've been called the michelin man a few times while on my bulk so i thought it was quite fitting lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/Arms

Bent rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

DB Rows

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

BB Shrugs------------------DB Shrugs

120kg - 10 reps---------100lbs - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps---------100lbs - 6 reps

EZ Bar curls

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Rope pulldowns

10 plates - 16 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

DB Preachers

35lbs - 8 reps

20lbs - 8 reps

BW - 252lbs!


----------



## Nathrakh

Great legworkout mate - how do you switch things round from week to week (do leg press one week, throw in lunges if you feel like it for example).


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nathrakh said:


> Great legworkout mate - how do you switch things round from week to week (do leg press one week, throw in lunges if you feel like it for example).


hi nathrakh,

i have 4 exercises i keep for quads, if switch them about if i'm bored or stagnant with one of them for a week. Keeps it fresh every week...doing the same ol same ol gets boring quick.

Squats

leg extensions

hack squats

leg press

i pick n choose every week, normally keeping squats in there as i love the exercise, 15-20 reps over 3 sets


----------



## bigguy6641

hey m8, good luck with the diet, good to see someone from down south on here


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate!

last nights workout


----------



## pastanchicken

Enjoying the vids mate, keep em coming :rockon:


----------



## LittleChris

On the barbell rows try pulling the bar into your waist as opposed the chest and pull it up more. You aren't getting a full range of motion there, the arms will be getting the brunt of it, not the back. Reminds me of Dugdale doing cable rows and Dorian gave this advice.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> On the barbell rows try pulling the bar into your waist as opposed the chest and pull it up more. You aren't getting a full range of motion there, the arms will be getting the brunt of it, not the back. Reminds me of Dugdale doing cable rows and Dorian gave this advice.


near the end my back was nuked and i was trying to get it up any way i could... after rep 7-8.

I prefer pulling to the chest mate but thanks for the tips  :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Its finding what works for you isn't it. I find I feel it more in my back by pulling it nice and tight into the belly button. 

Then you have a different body to mine so different things work. You coul vaguely see the triceps working there couldn't you! I bet you are looking forward to seeing some cuts appearing?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

also if i go to my stomach i'm knocking my knees/thighs and have to tip over more = more strain on the lower back.

LOL, i have had hardly any detail in my triceps for years, they hold a fair amount of fat and water the buggers!


----------



## joeyh1485

Great vid mate

Am looking forward to seeing you ripped to the bone you will look awesome


----------



## ElfinTan

Good vidz Popsicles!

Especially friccing Count Dracula!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

his new name is rain man


----------



## ElfinTan

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......that's Paul's nickname!!!!! Reason is you can pretty much be assured that when he goes out on the bike it will rain!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n Calves

Pre-exhaust of doom

25lbs - 40 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

Bench

120kg - 8 reps (+2 assisted)

120kg - 8 reps (+2 assisted)

100kg - 10 reps

Smith Incline Press

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps (+2)

60kg - 9 reps (+1)

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 10 reps (+2 shakey form)

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Standing calve raises

290kg - 12 reps

290kg - 12 reps

250kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

5 plates - 16 reps

4 plates - 16 reps

3 plates - 20 reps

Calves shot to pieces....

Here's the chest workout!

Notice during my pre-exhaust you see some rather suspect deadlifting!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back n shoulders

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7.5 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Deadlifts

*warm up*

170kg - 4 reps

200kg - 7 reps

Smith Press

20kg - 15 (i think) repped for pump

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

2 plates - 8 reps

2 plates - 8 reps

rear laterals

15lbs - 8 reps

10lbs - 8 reps

BW - 252.5lbs....3lbs lost this week!

Here's tonights video and the final one for a month or so


----------



## hilly

workout looks good mate and looks like your bf is dropping as well mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate, my back is getting a little more clearer without all the water and some fat loss


----------



## LittleChris

Good workout.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok, training wise, now on 80mcg of clen...spent yesterday buzzing from 9am to 12pm. Couldnt stop hand from shaking if i was sat still lol.

valentines day i was taken out for a meal by my missus... had my cheat meal and a blow out at that!

chicken patia, onion bahji, naan bread, sorbet.... and come home to my present which was a whole new york cheese cake!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

leg press

220kg - 10 reps

200kg - 10 reps

ham curls

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

standing calve raises

230kg - 16 reps

230kg - 16 reps

short n swift as i'm out for dinner tonight for my girlfriends family's wedding anniversary.

felt drained, sick to my stomach and dead man walking after squats...

even after the cheat meal saturday i still managed to lose 2lbs!

the clen is working its magic, my diet bar the cheat meal was ultra clean so i'm happy.

250lbs baby....

i'll fire up some pics this week, milestone 1 reached!


----------



## ElfinTan

See I told you that you'd lose it before I did FFS!!!!! I reckon my scales are broke lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back n arms

decided to up the tempo this session as we usually sit on our ass and swap knitting and cooking tips mid set....not today..oh no.... rest was the bare minimum

bent rows

130kg - 6 reps

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

db rows

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 8 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

going up to 150lbs next week

barbell shrugs --------super set with -------db shrugs

120kg - 15 reps ------------------------------100lbs 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps ------------------------------100lbs 10 reps

Dips

BW - 25 reps (time for added weight)

BW - 10 reps

EZ Curls

55kg - 6 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Tri Pushdowns

12 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

DB Curls

45lbs - 6 reps

40lbs - 6 reps

wooo haaaa.....

here's a pic i took last night compared to last month... subtle changes


----------



## LittleChris

Always enjoy an intense workout.

Quite a bit of BF to shift there but have no doubt you will lose it if you show the same dedication you have thus far.


----------



## dmcc

Shoulders are more defined and waist is smaller (git).

Oh and hairy forearms...... *goes to lie down in a darkened room* :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

You definitely don't look as watery! Subtle changes are noticable especially as pics taken in the same place, same pose etc so you can compare like with like.

And you hair needs a cut!!!! :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Shoulders are more defined and waist is smaller (git).
> 
> Oh and hairy forearms...... *goes to lie down in a darkened room* :lol:


yeah i'm a wookie :laugh:

cheers! weight belt has gone from 2nd hole from the end to the 5th



ElfinTan said:


> You definitely don't look as watery! Subtle changes are noticable especially as pics taken in the same place, same pose etc so you can compare like with like.
> 
> And you hair needs a cut!!!! :0)


yup, twas my intention with the piccy.

cheers tan!

yeah noggins being pruned this weekend :lol:



LittleChris said:


> Always enjoy an intense workout.
> 
> Quite a bit of BF to shift there but have no doubt you will lose it if you show the same dedication you have thus far.


lol, no sh1t sherlock :lol: :tongue:

i have a fair amount to shift but the bulk was well worth it

cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I decided to take the advice of xbox + cardio and played guitar heroes, talk about co-ordnination requirement...peddle and hit the notes on medium.

30 mins flew by and i even ended up doing 5 mins extra

CLEN DOSAGE = 160mcg

Here's this weeks diet


----------



## hilly

diet looks good mate. im jelouse of your carbs lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 9 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps (up)

7 plates - 10 reps

Deads

170kg - 6 reps

170kg - 6 reps

Low Pulley rows

9 plates - 10 reps*

9.5 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

guy commented on how they were the best rows he'd seen lol.

AK looking like the fat ugly sister, he followed suit

Smith OH Press

60kg - 10 reps (up)

60kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

20lbs - 10 reps (go up next week)

20lbs - 10 reps

Rear DB Laterals

15lbs - 10 reps (go up next week)

15lbs - 10 reps

BW - 250lbs

1st time i weighed in it said 248lbs lol... after a quick accuracy check it balanced at 250lbs.

2.5lbs lost from last week all in all so happy days


----------



## Nathrakh

Training looks good mate, and diet.


----------



## 3752

oi fat boy you got a date for the show yet?? 

be careful on the Clen as you will need to use this once your body adapts to the lower calories and higher cardio closer to the show using to much now will restrict its effectiveness later


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good going mate, how you finding the diet??

I'm on a lot more carbs than you at the mo, but getting worried about losing them soon. Have only taken out 2 slices of wholemeal bread but I miss them so much lol

What cardio you doing mate?


----------



## ElfinTan

Bread????? What is this word?


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> Bread????? What is this word?


It is the food of the Devil.


----------



## ElfinTan

It is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nathrakh said:


> Training looks good mate, and diet.


cheers mate!



Pscarb said:


> oi fat boy you got a date for the show yet??
> 
> be careful on the Clen as you will need to use this once your body adapts to the lower calories and higher cardio closer to the show using to much now will restrict its effectiveness later


hey Pscarb! No date has been confirmed yet but they are saying the weekend of the 4th/5th july...they want to do something with independance day apparently?

still no date!!! garrgggg

cool, this was my last week on clen so i'm come off now and stay clean till you jump in 



Bobbytrickster said:


> Good going mate, how you finding the diet??
> 
> I'm on a lot more carbs than you at the mo, but getting worried about losing them soon. Have only taken out 2 slices of wholemeal bread but I miss them so much lol
> 
> What cardio you doing mate?


bread??? whats bread??! :lol:

i'm loving the diet to be honest, i'm stubborn to the bone and can enjoy cardboard if i know it would get me ripped lol.

cardio is 3x a week on my stationary bike in my bedroom



ElfinTan said:


> Bread????? What is this word?


i know i know lol


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> bread??? whats bread??!


 Ha ha, I've got a funny feeling the last part of the diet is carbs???? Whats carbs??? lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha!

Just emailed andy ball the show orginiser for the titan show, he has to have an operation on march 4th/5th so he will be sorting things out afterwards.

I hope the op goes well and he recovers well.

I'm going to gamble on this and say to plan the prep for the 1st week of july as it was last year...this far out paul can tinker when the show date is sorted 100% but i will already be on the road for condition rather than having a late start

I want to get the ball rolling so will ask Paul when the prep should start


----------



## FATBOY

nice one mr bulk better ready early than to late :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

*i'm loving the diet to be honest, i'm stubborn to the bone and can enjoy cardboard if i know it would get me ripped lol.*

I will remind you of these words after several weeks of dieting when you are ready to chew your own foot off! :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, yeah that quote might come back to haunt me but i'm loving the fact i can see a quarter of an ab lol 

Slowly slowly cut fat off monkey


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LEGS

Squats

140kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

Leg extensions

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

65kg - 12 reps

Ham Curls

75kg - 10 reps

65kg - 12 reps

SLDL's

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

Standing calve raises

225kg - 18 reps

225kg - 15 reps

Sitting calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

BW - 249.5lbs!

Diet was very good over the weekend, i've been cooking a fair bit in the kitchen...

Chicken Kievs (for bodybuilders)

Quark - 2 tbsp

4 gloves garlic - crushed

1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley

1 tbsp chopped fresh fennel

1/2 lemon + zest

fry light

Add quark, garlic, herbs and lemon juice together and mix.

slit 4 chicken breasts and create a pocket

stuff chicken breasts and secure with a cocktail stick

cook for 20 mins in an oven heated to 200deg

nom nom nom


----------



## hilly

they sound really nice mate.


----------



## LittleChris

Good little recipe, will tr that out with the next batch of chicken.

Always find that I get creative with the food when dieting, helps me stick to the diet as well.

Do you feel healthier with the cardio in your weekly schedule? When you were at the peak of your bulk, around 260lbs, did you have problems with breathlessness and sweats?


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice chicken recipe! Was going to get some quark are weekend but got distracted by the sticky toffee pudding calling my name!!!! And it was good!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> they sound really nice mate.


they are , add some veg with it and your set.

Dont add too much parsley as the flavour can get over powering.



LittleChris said:


> Good little recipe, will tr that out with the next batch of chicken.
> 
> Always find that I get creative with the food when dieting, helps me stick to the diet as well.
> 
> Do you feel healthier with the cardio in your weekly schedule? When you were at the peak of your bulk, around 260lbs, did you have problems with breathlessness and sweats?


i love the morning cardio...whack on guitar heroes 3 and time flys.

This morning i woke up and felt my stomach and its getting much firmer to the touch. Pulling the jeans up more too :lol:

My peak was 270 mate, i was never really breathless as i made an effort to walk everywhere, sweating was a slight issue though!

My body thermostat is always cranked on high



ElfinTan said:


> Nice chicken recipe! Was going to get some quark are weekend but got distracted by the sticky toffee pudding calling my name!!!! And it was good!


you know where you can shove that lol... my cheat meal last week was my cooked full english on friday :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485

Sounds like you really enjoy cooking mate, I wish I could cook! My cooking makes angels cry:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is it 3 weeks you've bin on clen now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Stopped clen on the weekend, it was my 2nd week and pscarb rightly said that it will lower its effectiveness later on 

lol, my missus cant cook for toffee bless her... she made a stew in a very wide shallow dish so it ended up drying out and looking like ash


----------



## Incredible Bulk

diet this week.... i've added some carbs in the form of oatmeal as my first carb meal was 12pm and i felt quite flat in the morning... see how this changes my energy levels and BW


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/arms

bent rows

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

db rows

150lbs - 10 reps (up baby)

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 8 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

BB Shrugs

125kg - 10 reps (up)

120kg - 10 reps

Facepulls

3-2-1 plates - drop set

Skulls supersetted with c.g.b.p with ez bar

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

ez curls---------super setted with------db curls

50kg - 8 reps-----------------------------30lbs - 8 reps

50kg - 7 reps-----------------------------30lbs - 7 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

13 plates - 12 reps

13 plates - 12 reps

Here's dinner:

2 turkey breast steaks

1 haddock fillet

portion of prawns

100g new potatoes

nandos sauce


----------



## ElfinTan

Deja vu!!!! :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my custom food planner has gone tits up so i'm using fitday.com


----------



## ElfinTan

You have way too much time on your hands!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest and calves

db fly pre-exhaust

30lbs - 40 reps (PB)

45lbs - 7 reps (+3 assisted)

Bench

110kg - 6 reps (+1)

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps?

felt like crying....weights are doooooown

smith incline

80kg - 5 reps (+1)

70kg - 6 reps

60kg - 8 reps (+2)

cable crossovers

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

cant squeeze the chest, its dead by this point, tried to do some db flys at the end but i could even fly 40lbs! i used to frikin fly 100lb'rs!!!

standing calve raises

300kg - 12 reps

340kg - 12 reps (PB)

Sitting calve raises

60kg - 15 reps

55kg - 12 reps

40kg - 15 reps

BW - 249lbs!


----------



## LittleChris

Nice to see the weight coming off.

Keep going


----------



## hilly

dnt worry about the weights being down mate its all part of dieting unfortunatly.


----------



## ElfinTan

No one will ask you what you lift when you're on stage Pippin!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> No one will ask you what you lift when you're on stage Pippin


 Thank god for that, I'm in the same boat as you mate, looking leaner....lifting less lol

How often do you weigh in mate......do you have set days?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i thought there was a bench round followed by a beat the tape challenge round? 

Cheers guys n gals 

Bobby - i weigh myself a few times a week but mondays are seen as a good marker.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i thought there was a bench round followed by a beat the tape challenge round?
> 
> Cheers guys n gals
> 
> Bobby - i weigh myself a few times a week but mondays are seen as a good marker.


That's a compeletley different game:whistling:

And by a 'a few times a week' read as 'every time I walk past a set of scales'! :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

okey pokey....

back/delts

chins

BW- 11 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7.5 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps (staying at a 45 degree angle - pulling to chest)

low pulley rows (medium grip d-handle)

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

back clicked a bit on the 1st set so i thought i'd stay away from deads

hyperextensions (rigged up on lat pulldown station)

10kg - 15 reps

15kg - 15 reps

10kg - 15 reps

BW - 15 reps

With some jiggery pokery i managed to set a bench up on a slight incline so the hams were not so stressed during the movement.

Behind the neck smith presses (i didnt die or burn in hell either)

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps (in front)

love behind the neck pressing

db laterals

20lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 8 reps

rear laterals

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

10lbs - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, after my digestive road block last week i've cranked up the fruit and veg consumption....seems to have done the trick so far but it could be the quarter of a bottle of milk of magnesia i necked.

fats are low so i'm thinking of adding some nuts to crank them up?


----------



## hilly

try sum pineapple with meals mate it is very good for digestion,

id try and get ure fats to 60ish personally.


----------



## LittleChris

If you are having problems with your bowel movements look into physlillium husks. Not sure on the spelling but they certainly work from what I have read.

You have far too much time on your hands to draw up those graphs! Loving the alcohol section as well :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it automatically created for you on fitday.com lol

you just enter in the foods you eat, the portion sizes and it calculates it all


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just come back from tesco and bought

dry roasted peanuts

cheese + quark

olive oil

legs

squats

140kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

getting harder n harder but determined not to go lower

Hamcurls

75kg - 1 rep not happening

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Glute Ham Raises (on lat pulldown)

BW - 8 reps

BW - 8 reps

Oh i love this exercise, hams were screeeeaming by the end of it

Leg extensions

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 16 reps (determined to beat AK)

Standing calve raises

240kg - 18 reps

240kg - 16 reps

Sitting calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 15 reps

BW - 248lbs


----------



## 3752

it would seem that the show will be delayed now and not take place over the summer due to Andy Ball having brain surgery what are your thought IB?


----------



## toxo

god he's not had very much luck.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

what are glute ham raises?


----------



## LittleChris

Thats bad news about Andy. I don't know him personally but wish him all the best for the operation.

How does this change things IB? Another show somewhere?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fck fukedy fck fck fck.....

there's a show in gosport in june, a crappy lil show but its a show...

i need a show to prep for and i need to find out where i'm at

fck....sorry....but fck.....

is there a show calender? i'm willing to bust a nut for a june show if there are any


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/arms

t-bars

90kg - 12 reps

85kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

bent barbell rows

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

bb shrugs

125kg - 12 reps

125kg - 12 reps

supersetted with db shrugs

70lbs - 12 reps

70lbs - 12 reps

Dips

10kg - 15 reps

10kg - 10 reps

EZ Curls

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 7 reps

DB Curls

35lbs - 8 reps ---> 25lbs - 8 reps

BW - 247.5lbs on electronic scales, the gym's scales are screwed...

Missed this morning's cardio so had a session on the gym's aging stepper... it was gross and as i feared, sticky from old sweat


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Any idea on another show mate?

I've got a crosstrainer now for morning cardio....no excuses now at 5 am in the morning! Nice


----------



## Incredible Bulk

northern ireland june 27th if they allow guys from the UK!

i have a stationary bike by my bed lol...


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have a stationary bike by my bed lol...


 :thumb: loving that!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> northern ireland june 27th if they allow guys from the UK!
> 
> i have a stationary bike by my bed lol...


Depends on the fed.


----------



## 3752

Sun 7th June 2009 Anglian Championships Marina Centre, Great Yarmouth

Sat 18th July Mr Lincolnshire

Sun 30th Aug UKBFF South West

Sun 6th September UKBFF East of England Y Theatre, Leicester

Sun 13th September UKBFF Welsh Port Talbot

some dates to consider mate there is no need to go for a smaller show just because it is closer the South West is a new show the Port Talbot is an excellant show......


----------



## LittleChris

Wonder where the South West show is. I would be able to make that for sure as live down West 

Later show gives you time to dial down to a lower BF and a few weeks to make some changes. Could work out nicely in this respect, although I would be frustated myself.

I hated the stepping machine when I tried it- found it very hard work on the quads and couldn't get into a rhythm. Bloody useful having that cardio bike in your room. Doesn't it wake your partner up though or is she a deep sleeper? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

paul - i've heard from steve that i can do the northern ireland show 27th june

i'd prefer to do a show in june/july as i want time to really add on some mass before the UKFBB show in portsmouth (my home town) for 2010.

let me know your thoughts paul 

if the titan does come through in july i'll both shows and have the added bonus of them being close together


----------



## Fivos

Incredible Bulk said:


> paul - i've heard from steve that i can do the northern ireland show 27th june
> 
> i'd prefer to do a show in june/july as i want time to really add on some mass before the UKFBB show in portsmouth (my home town) for 2010.
> 
> let me know your thoughts paul
> 
> if the titan does come through in july i'll both shows and have the added bonus of them being close together


Mate the Titan show has been cancelled..

Fivos


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Northern Ireland it is on its own then!


----------



## ragahav

later commer here ... 

first of all your username justifies your physique ...the bulk in the picture was great, impressive lifts ..

will be interesting to see you after are stripped of your fat....good luck with your prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate! good to see another face in here!


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> Northern Ireland it is on its own then!


Quality. Get in touch with some of the lads here like Gymrat, Lambert and LiftHeavy as they're all from Norn Iron. I used to live in Belfast too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Kenders came out to play so benching it was....

100kg - 3 reps

120kg - 3 reps

140kg - 1 rep

150kg - fail...nearly slid off the bench (not used to side spotting)

159kg - fail... spent after first attempt

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 14 reps

DB Incline bench

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 10 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

Cable cross overs

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

been hard waking up this morning again so made up for lost cardio on the stepper in the gym again.

Great session, good to have IainK down


----------



## colt24

Looking really strong, Theres a very good body under that puppy fab


----------



## joeyh1485

sorry to hear about the Titan mate next stop northern Ireland:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/delts/calves

chins

BW - 12 reps (Beat AK hahahaha)

BW - 9 reps

Lat Pulldowns (d-handle)

7 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Deads

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

Hyperextensions

BW - 15 reps

10KG - 10 reps

Behind the neck smith press

50kg - 6 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Rear Laterals

20lbs - 8 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

340kg - 10 reps

340kg - 8 reps

BW - 245.5lbs


----------



## ElfinTan

Have a good weekend Chunkster! :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i plan too! pizza hut and cheesecake tomorrow!

i've had a great few weeks of weight loss


----------



## ElfinTan

Chow down on Sunday night for me!!!! Then legs on Monday!!!! Method in the madness ;0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Today, i've been mostly eatin large stuffed crust pizza hut mighty meaty pizza.

Coco Puffs

Rasberry cheesecake

Labrada cookie protein bar (lush)

For the cinema tonight i have bought a bag of wine gums and fruit pastels

*Burp*


----------



## dmcc

Bloater.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, caught you on face book [  ]

Time for a snack.... me tinks

Ohhh look, Lindor chocs!


----------



## dmcc

Mmm let's see so far today I've had...

Coco pops with oats, raisins and whey

Three chicken tikka wraps with cheese

Two shakes with oats, one with EVOO

And I have pizza and choc to come yet :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I hope the pair of you get indigestion:cool2:


----------



## Guest

No wonder you call your self bulk LOL


----------



## dmcc

Just had my pizza... burp. What's for dessert?


----------



## ElfinTan

:cursing: :ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just finished a bag of 'starburst' and wine gums...

now, where's the rest of this chesecake!?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

180kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

ohhh cookin with gas lol, happy i can still hit 4 plates

Glute ham raises

3 x 12 reps

hamstrings nuked

Ham curls

65kg - 8 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Leg extensions

60kg - 20 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Standing calve raises

250kg - 15 reps

250kg - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises

6 plates - 15 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

I am now using the 6th notch on the weight belt!!!

Gut is coming in some... for those who dont know, i used to be the 2nd notch on the belt meaning nearly running out of leather lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

As long as it's not the 6th notch on the bed post! :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Ooooh lookit you and your pretty numbers!

And isn't it nice when you have to take the belt in a bit? I had to do that on Thursday for squats, but by Sunday (deads) it was a struggle following high-carb/cheat day.... I feel like such a bloater now


----------



## LittleChris

What are the benefits to using a belt?


----------



## dmcc

It holds your back in a stable position and provides extra support.

Ooh, dinner....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> As long as it's not the 6th notch on the bed post! :whistling:


oh that was long time ago chuckles :lol:

dmcc - pretty numbers i knooooow! lol, i've been a happy wabbit after that lot. Made a few faces on the last reps though... male labour comes to mind

chris - just keeps me tight at the bottom of the squats and some additional support, its the only exercise i use it for


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/arms ~ (and legs)

t-bar rows

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Now i say i did legs as well because i had to give a spot to a guy who never did squats before and lets say he didnt breathe... cue me stopping the guy from passing out and collapsing while trying to bring the bar up with him.

But no no no... his training partner was too tired to spot said 'drop set' and made 'him' do 5-6 more which = me having to haul his **** up on most.

Pigeons learn fasters...BREATHE!!!

bent rows

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Hypers

15kg - 12 reps

15kg - 12 reps

10kg - 4 reps (back nuked)

BB Shrugs

125kg - 12 reps

115kg - 12 reps

lower back just throbbed all through these so not wise to add hypers before.

Dips

20kg on chain - 12 reps

10kg on chain - 12 reps

EZ Curls

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

DB Curls

35lbs- 7 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

Felt knackered after this... the high reps is a cardio workout in itself


----------



## hilly

tell me about it mate when i upped my reps from the 10-6 range to the 10-15 range took me a month or so to stop getting out of breath. its something im going to keep up in the offseason tho with maybe 1 week of the month low rep work.


----------



## dmcc

I trust you gave said noob and training "partner" a good talking to?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> tell me about it mate when i upped my reps from the 10-6 range to the 10-15 range took me a month or so to stop getting out of breath. its something im going to keep up in the offseason tho with maybe 1 week of the month low rep work.


Ditto mate, i like to throw in a heavy day once a month... 15 rep squats are really a b.tch on low carbs lol



dmcc said:


> I trust you gave said noob and training "partner" a good talking to?


i know both of them so i kept it to myself...i wont spot in future though lol.


----------



## hilly

try doing em on a keto diet mate i almost hypo's once or twice lol or it felt very close.

glad am carb cycling once i get over this bug


----------



## ElfinTan

Should have told him to rack it! You're spotting, your call not numb nuts sat at the side!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i did but he listened to his mate lol... i refused to budge from the top spot position but he was determined to go down!!!


----------



## joeyh1485

Your waist must have come in loads mate I bet you can't wait until you have to buy a new belt


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it has mate... it feels so much firmer to the touch too 

hypers and GHR's have been helping bring the midsection in too.

still no direct ab work but thinking about adding it in...thoughts?


----------



## joeyh1485

I train abs twice a week all the time only takes about 15mins and I can't see it doing any harm as long as there not done before weights


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i did but he listened to his mate lol... i refused to budge from the top spot position but he was determined to go down!!!


drop...then...sh*t...a...like...sack...of...him....let

Reaarange to get the correct response!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ah you big meany.... i would of never forgiven myself as he passed out and smashed his head on the mirror lol.

diet for the past two weeks.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm a harsh spotter....I refuse to do 5 upright rows whilst spotting on bench. I'll keep it moving, help with a couple of forced, shout at you for being a girl...but do the set for you...er...nope! You pick the weight you? You do the reps! And if you can't...rack it.

I'm ever so popular at our place :0)


----------



## Nathrakh

Incredible Bulk said:


> ah you big meany.... i would of never forgiven myself as he passed out and smashed his head on the mirror lol.
> 
> diet for the past two weeks.


Diet looks great - was wondering how low you'll be taking your carbs as you carry on with your prep.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nathrakh said:


> Diet looks great - was wondering how low you'll be taking your carbs as you carry on with your prep.


hi Nathrakh!

paul will be the organ grinder...i'll be the dancing monkey on top when he jumps in 1st week of april... i have a premonition i'll be sub 100g lol :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

one loooooong day at work today, highlight of my career so far... i'm now lead engineer on a big design project so after a conferance call with the states and 1.5hr solid design (raping) review of my concept work...i crawled into the gym nearly 2 hours late lol.

chest

db fly pre-exhaust

30lbs - 40reps ----> 45lbs - 10 reps

good improvement and will go heavier next week

incline smith bench

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

cable cross overs

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Very quick workout but spent after day at work.


----------



## ragahav

mate you do flies before press..from what I have read, it is relatively better if you do them after the press ..


----------



## LittleChris

I never understand why people say certain training methods are better than others.

I expect he is doing them to pre-exhaust his chest before hitting them with the benching.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ragahav said:


> mate you do flies before press..from what I have read, it is relatively better if you do them after the press ..


relatively better for what? :tongue:

its called pre-exhaust mate, takes the triceps out of the movement by making the chest the weakest link in the chain rather than what is usually my triceps.

for a compound exercise, bench press is not bad...but yesterday was chest day, not chest/triceps/shoulders, hence why i wanted to shift the emphasis.

if you see my pics my arms overshadow my chest/back...this lets on that the arms take over for most pushing/pulling movements and as to why i have needed to do things like pre-exhaust


----------



## ragahav

Flies are not for heavy weights and low reps..and they stretch your chest after doing the bench ..I cannot find the exact statement I read now but the order that was written was bench, fly, cross cable ...although I do tend to mix up the order once in a while but follow the order as such ....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ragahav said:


> Flies are not for heavy weights and low reps..and they stretch your chest after doing the bench ..I cannot find the exact statement I read now but the order that was written was bench, fly, cross cable ...although I do tend to mix up the order once in a while but follow the order as such ....


i wasnt usin heavy weights? i can db fly 100lbs for 6-8 reps and i was using 35lbs for 40 reps lol? :confused1:

there is no set order... nothing is written in stone


----------



## ragahav

Incredible Bulk said:


> relatively better for what? :tongue:
> 
> if you see my pics my arms overshadow my chest/back...this lets on that the arms take over for most pushing/pulling movements and as to why i have needed to do things like pre-exhaust


if you want to isolate the chest then you can do it in the bench too, the perfect form of making the shoulder blade close and maintaining a natural arch of back ..the reason your arms does the work is because you let them ..I am not questioning your method.. whatever works for you is good for you  ..even I have also recently noticed that maintaining the exact form for bench can make your chest work more ..but one may nor be able to lift that much of weight then ...


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

It is Comic Relief Day I suppose :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/shoulders

chins

BW - 12 reps (beat AK two weeks in a row )

BW - 11 reps (equalised)

Lat pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley rows

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Deads

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

Military press (smith)

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

Rear laterals

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

Felt very veyr drained today, weights are going strong still but feel like death now...neeeeeed carbs.....


----------



## LittleChris

What is AK?

Good session. I found a caffeine pill (200mg) quite useful to get me in the zone sometimes. May interfere with your sleep though if you train late in the day.

How long do you get for your posing routine on stage? Is it a group line up and then individual call outs for all competitors, or only those who are selected?

Quite a long way to travel to Northern Ireland? You going to be taking any 'supplements' with you on the flight? Have read a few times that flights can interfere with body fluid levels, you planning on arriving a day or two in advance to counter-act this or have you not given it much thought?

If your graphs are anything to go by I expect you are already planning things to the minute detail :lol:

What music do you intend to pose to?


----------



## dmcc

LittleChris said:


> What is AK?
> 
> Good session. I found a caffeine pill (200mg) quite useful to get me in the zone sometimes. May interfere with your sleep though if you train late in the day.
> 
> How long do you get for your posing routine on stage? Is it a group line up and then individual call outs for all competitors, or only those who are selected?
> 
> Quite a long way to travel to Northern Ireland? You going to be taking any 'supplements' with you on the flight? Have read a few times that flights can interfere with body fluid levels, you planning on arriving a day or two in advance to counter-act this or have you not given it much thought?
> 
> If your graphs are anything to go by I expect you are already planning things to the minute detail :lol:
> 
> What music do you intend to pose to?


AK is his part-time training parter, IIRC, and Belfast is at most 90 mins from any GB airport, depending on the aircraft.

IB - any reason for doing deads so late in the workout?


----------



## Guest

ragahav said:


> Flies are not for heavy weights and low reps..and they stretch your chest after doing the bench ..I cannot find the exact statement I read now but the order that was written was bench, fly, cross cable ...although I do tend to mix up the order once in a while but follow the order as such ....


 Is that right? 

First i have heard of this statement.

If you want to stretch your chest get in a power rack hold the supports and stretch it.

Flys mega heavy are fine as long as your doing the move correctly ie keeping the arms locked going deep and slow.

Doing well by the sounds of it Bulk:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> What is AK?
> 
> Good session. I found a caffeine pill (200mg) quite useful to get me in the zone sometimes. May interfere with your sleep though if you train late in the day.
> 
> How long do you get for your posing routine on stage? Is it a group line up and then individual call outs for all competitors, or only those who are selected?
> 
> Quite a long way to travel to Northern Ireland? You going to be taking any 'supplements' with you on the flight? Have read a few times that flights can interfere with body fluid levels, you planning on arriving a day or two in advance to counter-act this or have you not given it much thought?
> 
> If your graphs are anything to go by I expect you are already planning things to the minute detail :lol:
> 
> What music do you intend to pose to?


AK's my training partner while he's studying in portsmouth for a degree in basket weaving or something :lol:

To be honest i dont know about the callouts and posing as yet.

I'll email the show orginiser and find out!

i know flights can make you retain water but as dmcc says, its only a short flight and i'll be arriving 1-2 days before to make sure.

Stash wise, probably stop all meds before flying over or send a special delivery package to the hotel for me to have when i arrive.

posing music, been thinking of a few tracks but will discuss with paul george hopefully when i take a trip up to run over some posing tips!

Elfintan, this still cool chuckles?

Lol, the graphs are auto generated, go to www.fitday.com

DMCC - i put deads so far back to ensure my lower back is warmed up well enough and so that the weights are reduced... past back injury laid me out for a while so i err on the side of caution!

cons - cheers mate!


----------



## dmcc

Fairy muff IB. As for the meds, they should be OK securely packed in your checked baggage. Domestic flight, remember.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fairy muff....now that strikes all good images of tinkerbell 

diet this weekend has been pretty good, went out drinking for the 1st time in god knows how many months/years, i've always been the sober one but thought 'balls to it' before paul jumps in and got off my rocker lol

clothes hunting is slightly easier as i can but t-shirts off the rack now if they stock XXL coming down from XXXL. Jeans is a pain in the ass, now sporting 38" jeans but had to shop all over to get a pair that fit the thigh.

saw a huge bodybuilder in city centre on saturday, if it was you wearing the skin tight black top tucked into stone wash jeans...LMAO... dont do it again for the love of god


----------



## ElfinTan

Of course it is Chunkster. Just let us know when.

Jeans - try Gap 'worker' jeans or (believe or not...not very cool) there are some in Dunnes that have wide thighs. I am now an expert on this as jeans shopping with Mr George is an adventure to say the least!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

brilliant, thanks tan.

i bought a pair in debenhams from a section selling loose fit jeans but they are still snug lol. Sonnetti are a great make but £55 a pair?! 

gap jeans eh, cheers matey! i'll have a gander


----------



## dmcc

Gap jeans are great, I always got jeans to fit there. At the moment all my jeans are from Eddie Bauer or C&A, all too big on the wait (by 2-3 inches now) but a really good fit everywhere else. I've given up on buying clothes in this country, I get everything in Germany now.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oi Chunky!!! Where's Monday's leg day??????????


----------



## Incredible Bulk

had to take the girlfriend to hospital for an MRI, she wasnt looking forward to it.

I did want to say b.bbbbbbb but its leg day bitch..... go on your own!

but bigger losses in the world than 1 missed training session in like 6 months 

(and i dont want a testicular recovery op at 26 years old lol)

Back and hams tonight


----------



## Nathrakh

Incredible Bulk said:


> had to take the girlfriend to hospital for an MRI, she wasnt looking forward to it.
> 
> I did want to say b.bbbbbbb but its leg day bitch..... go on your own!
> 
> but bigger losses in the world than 1 missed training session in like 6 months
> 
> (and i dont want a testicular recovery op at 26 years old lol)
> 
> Back and hams tonight


Hope she's ok mate - anyways about Jeans, could always opt for combat/cargo pants, usually a bit more generous in the legs than jeans.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah she's fine mate, just a dodgy wrist... nothing major 

very good point, havent worn them in yonks

back/hams

missed yesterdays session due to taking the missus for a hospital appointment.

bent rows

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

t-bar rows

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

bb shrugs

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

hyperextension

15kg - 15 reps

15kg - 12 reps

15kg - 12 reps

time for the 20kg plate...

ham curls

60kg - 5????

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

when tightening the belt it felt really strange, looked down and i'm hole number 7 now lol. I've lost a fair few inches off the waist.


----------



## ElfinTan

There be nowt left of you soon Chikkin!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> There be nowt left of you soon Chikkin!


i guess it saves on the amount of tan i need lol



bulkaholic said:


> Good to see things still moving along nicely mate:thumb: It's a great feeling when you go in a notch instead of out :thumbup1:


oooooh yes! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weight this morning - 240.6lbs!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

nice one on the slimming mate, youll get slimmer of the year by the end of it lol.

I can vouch for the gap worker jeans to, regular jeans dont fit me well (i ripped a pair of levis) the gap ones cost about £30 and are decent quality!


----------



## joeyh1485

Great news mate another notch down  how many more before you need a new belt?


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i guess it saves on the amount of tan i need lol :lol:


Yoy can never have too much Tan


----------



## Incredible Bulk

SOUTHMAN said:


> nice one on the slimming mate, youll get slimmer of the year by the end of it lol.
> 
> I can vouch for the gap worker jeans to, regular jeans dont fit me well (i ripped a pair of levis) the gap ones cost about £30 and are decent quality!


cool, i'll have a look next shopping trip.

lol, slimmer of the year....its ****ing my girlfriend off something chronic as she's on this slimming world lark.

"i've lost 4lbs since xmas!!!"

"well done hun, i've lost 30"

"hmmmphhhhh" :tongue:



joeyh1485 said:


> Great news mate another notch down  how many more before you need a new belt?


a while, the powerlifting belt goes rreeeeeeally small in notches so unless i start wearing a corset, i'm good with this one lol.



ElfinTan said:


> Yoy can never have too much Tan


lol, you or the rub on stuff


----------



## ElfinTan

I couldn't possibly comment further on this matter!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest.triceps

no pre-exhaust today so no clue where i was strength wise!

bench

110kg - 12 reps

115kg - 12 reps

120kg - 6 reps

DB Incline Press

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 6 reps (grrrrr)

100lbs - 8 reps

Ak jumped in too early for the spot on the 2nd set and threw me off, i wasnt at failure and i even said 'dont spot me' lol...clean your ears out!!!!

Cable cross overs

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

Tri pushdowns

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

Pic time!!!

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5134/frontdoublebi.jpg










http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/756/frontrelaxed.jpg










http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3248/19032009321.jpg


----------



## dmcc

Jeez there's a huge difference there IB! You can particularly see it in the front/relaxed photos. Great fat loss (git).

And chest rug... mmmm.... for the stash  :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

OI OI Chunkster!!!!!! We'll have a bit less of this!!!! I'll not be able to call you Chunster if you waste away to nothingness!

Mid section is the biggest change IMO....definitely less tub there...the tummy hanging over shorts look is never a good one...trust me...I know...at least mine wasn't hairy...well not too much anyway!

Good progress there matey pips!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys n gals!

loving the thinner waist and less hamster face....

tan, what you are describing is what i call 'muffin top' ha ha


----------



## ElfinTan

Mine was more a loaf top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc

Mine's a fecking bakery. Oh well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMFAO... you lot crack me up!!! 

DMCC - Cant wait to meet you at the pompey show, tan will you be there with PG?


----------



## dmcc

I'll be there, I'll be wearing a red carnation and holding a copy of The Times.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll be wearing my ass cut out chaps


----------



## dmcc

I need to lie down in a darkened room with a damp flannel....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> I need to lie down in a darkened room with a damp flannel....


hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

looks like your making good progress bud congrats.


----------



## ElfinTan

Pompey show???????

Chaps???? I have chaps....would you like to borrow them :0)


----------



## ragahav

great goin'..making progress ..


----------



## pastanchicken

Defo notice progress with those pics mate, fantastic! :bounce:


----------



## joeyh1485

awesome progress mate your chest looks mahoosive


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers!

elfin - the UKBFF portsmouth south coast show!!!

------------------------

back/biceps

chins

BW - 13 reps

BW - 10 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley rows

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Deadlifts

Worked in with some guys and i got a bit 'show off' mode going on...i'm a dumbass

180kg - 6 reps!

160kg - 6 reps

Rear Laterals

15lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

DB Curls

35lbs - 9 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

more pics!

rear relaxed shot, couldnt find feb pic for comparison


----------



## Nathrakh

Great new pics mate - v-taper's getting more pronounced. Plus solid delts there.


----------



## dmcc

IB you know I like you really, but some times I hate you


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers Nathrakh, waist is slowly coming in and making it look better...illusions!!! 

Dmcc - embrace the love ha ha ha


----------



## ElfinTan

A bit too far that one!


----------



## dmcc

I'll embrace you in Pompey, especially if you're in your assless chaps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> A bit too far that one!


dont blame you 

ok, a bodybuilding show has been announced in gosport for the 4th july...while i'm in shape after ireland i might as well do it!


----------



## ragahav

gr8 pics...muscularity is becoming more pronounced ..back and delts are looking great (size wise) after cutting with reduced waistline...keep up the good work ..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ragahav said:


> gr8 pics...muscularity is becoming more pronounced ..back and delts are looking great (size wise) after cutting with reduced waistline...keep up the good work ..


hey ragahav!

Thanks for the kind words and for popping in bud 

-----------------

*restraint:* when the whole family sits down for chinese takeout for mothers day dinner and you are sat with your chicken breast and salad.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers bud [  ]

Legs

Squats

180kg - 4 reps - Baaaah, i'm going back to 15 reppers next week

160kg - 6 reps

120kg - 20 reps (puke)

Glute ham raises

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Hammy's pumped and sore

Ham curls

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Leg extensions

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

250kg - 15 reps

250kg - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises

6 plates - 15 reps

5 plates - 12 reps


----------



## dmcc

Nice legs. Can I touch them for a Krispy Kreme? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know my value and its not that low lmao


----------



## dmcc

Box of 6?


----------



## hilly

legs lookin huge mate. I definatly think you did the right move with the huge bulk last year/xmas.


----------



## ElfinTan

Box of 6 and a cheesecake? :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> legs lookin huge mate. I definatly think you did the right move with the huge bulk last year/xmas.


cheers mate, i do too.... otherwise i'd be left with far less to work with on this cut. :beer:



ElfinTan said:


> Box of 6 and a *cheesecake*? :whistling:


what type and flavour?


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> what type and flavour?


I am Tani Craddock and can do them all!!!!!! Even a protein one!!!!


----------



## ragahav

great legs ...sorry that doesn't sound right :tongue: ... Huge legs ..great work mate :rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> I am Tani Craddock and can do them all!!!!!! Even a protein one!!!!


good god woman, you are like my kryptonite, you know my weakness!! :laugh:



ragahav said:


> great legs ...sorry that doesn't sound right :tongue: ... Huge legs ..great work mate :rockon:


ha ha, cheers mate... :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485

Jesus mate your legs are HUGE there going to look unreal when shredded


----------



## willsey4

Good work mate. Looking good. Im coming down for the Portsmouth show but going down a day before to stay with a mate Sat night. Where is yoru gym and I might go down to train?


----------



## ElfinTan

Protein Cheese Cake


----------



## ElfinTan

Protein Cheese cake 1

Base

60g Oats

40g desicated unsweetened coconut

60ml coconut oil (oil similar)

1 - 2 table spoons Splenda

- Melt oil in a sauce pan

- Mix in other ingredients and stir well

- Press firmly into a deep 9 inch cake tin

- Bake 160 (140 fan oven) 15 mins or until slightly golden.

3 eggs seperated

100g flavoured protein powder (I've used Bio Tec Summer Fruits)

200g fat free fromage frais

250g Quark

200g extra light cream cheese NB this can be subsituted for another tub of quark.

100ml skimmed milk

3 - 4 tbs Splenda

- Whisk the eggs whites with the Splenda to form soft peaks

- Place all the other ingredients in another bowl and mix well with a hand mixer until thoroughly mixed

- Fold in the egg whites using a metal spoon and combine well but try not to knock too much air out.

- Pour onto base

- Bake 150 (130 fan assisted) for an hour.

- Turn the oven off and leave to cool in the over.

- Cool over night in the fridge.

With my very crude reckonings

Per Slice (based on dviding into 6)

25g protein

18g carbs

9g fats


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joeyh1485 said:


> Jesus mate your legs are HUGE there going to look unreal when shredded


cheers mate! 

bring on the bf stripping!!! :laugh:



willsey4 said:


> Good work mate. Looking good. Im coming down for the Portsmouth show but going down a day before to stay with a mate Sat night. Where is yoru gym and I might go down to train?


Hey Will, i train at the city gym in fratton right opposite fratton train station. Good old fashioned bodybuilding/powerlifting gym

dead easy to get to, what hotel are you at? I'll draw you directions from there to it for you


----------



## Growing Lad

Hey Bulk, nice cutting progress, sure gna look impressive when ur shredded. chest in particular.

i keep reading that you and britbb have bulked up quite impressively.

just wondered what your time scale was, starting bodyweight, fat etc and end result?

britbb cud chime in too.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey ya!

cheers, chest used to be a weak point for me.

Time scale wise, i re-started bodybuilding last april after quitting MMA.... i was a light heavy weight = 202lbs.

starting pics as of april last year are as below




























-----------------------------------

back/arms/abs

t-bars

90kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

bent rows

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

BB shrugs

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

Hypers

15kg - 15 reps (rep PB)

15kg - 12 reps

Dips

20kg - 15 reps (rep PB)

20kg - 12 reps

DB Curls

40lbs - 10 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Incline situps

BW - 20 reps

BW - 20 reps *gaaaarrgggh took me an age..*

Abs are so out of shape, i used to do situps all day every day with MMA and boxing.


----------



## dmcc

Jeez even there your arms and legs stood out over everything else. Git. Love you really. I'll bake you a cheesecake...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yum! i like this....cheesecake'tastic


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I'll bake you a cheesecake...


Oi....stop nicking my pick up lines FFS!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Growing Lad

holy **** u did pack it on, had a pretty solid base mate, chest came on leaps and bounds tho. after summer, im contemplating going on a long long bulk as could be the fastest way to get where i wanna be. abs are overrated anyway.

interrested bout britbb 2 as fan of his build


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Growing Lad said:


> holy **** u did pack it on, had a pretty solid base mate, chest came on leaps and bounds tho. after summer, im contemplating going on a long long bulk as could be the fastest way to get where i wanna be. abs are overrated anyway.
> 
> interrested bout britbb 2 as fan of his build


ha ha ha ha :lol:

yes, i was a man on a mission.

bulking is the only way to go IMO for someone trying to put on muscle from a releatively small base. I did so and it paid off 

i'm a big fan of adam too... :beer:


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> Oi....stop nicking my pick up lines FFS!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


You bring the cheesecake, I'll bring the Krispy Kremes and .... "adult accessories"....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

keep it clean!

no smut in here please!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> You bring the cheesecake, I'll bring the Krispy Kremes and .... "adult accessories"....


Is that like getting a 'diet coke' with a Mc Fat Mega Flubber Meal? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

IB - Too late for that love.

Tan - could be...


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> IB - Too late for that love.
> 
> Tan - could be...


Cool!....I like diet coke!


----------



## hilly

the size you have put on is very good mate the difference in the pics is unreal.


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey Will, i train at the city gym in fratton right opposite fratton train station. Good old fashioned bodybuilding/powerlifting gym
> 
> dead easy to get to, what hotel are you at? I'll draw you directions from there to it for you


Im actually staying with a mate thats at the uni there so lives somewhere near there. Do you have an address? Let me know if your down there Sat at some point?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

City gym

241 Goldsmith Avenue,

Southsea,

PO4 0BS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weight as of this morning - 237.5lbs

2lbs lost from last week


----------



## hilly

congrats mate, good to see the weight falling.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest/calves/abs

Bench

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

110kg - 10 reps

Incline smith press

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps

70kg - 8 reps

Cable crossovers

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 15 reps

Standing calve raises

360kg - 10 reps

320kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

5 plates - 16 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Incline sit ups

20 reps

10 reps followed by gasping bunches of 3 until i couldnt move

rope pulley crunches

10 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 6 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/delts

chins

BW - 13 reps

BW - 9 reps

Lat pulldowns

7.25 plates - 10 reps (2.5kg plate added)

7 plates - 10 reps

Low pulley rows

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Deads

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

Standing OH press

40kg - 16 reps

40kg - 12 reps

DB laterals

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

Rear laterals

15lbs - 20 reps

15lbs - 12 reps


----------



## ragahav

great work buddy  keep up the good work


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers ragahav 

can a mod please change the title to show that i'm now doing the UKBFF N.I show as the titan is cancelled  pweeeeease

Legs

Hack squats

125kg - 15 reps

125kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

G.H.R's

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Hammy's jittery and seriously nuked

Leg extensions

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 15 reps

Ham curls

45kg - 15 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Standing calve raises (super set) Sitting calve raises

250kg - 15 reps ------------------------4 plates - 12 reps

250kg - 12 reps ------------------------4 plates - 8 reps

Totally dead....

Energy levels were ok, low carbs is not too bad... enjoying last week of this diet until paul jumps in on the weekend.


----------



## dmcc

No squats big guy?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not today, felt like a change after my 20 reppers last week lol


----------



## dmcc

Wimp. See, that's what happens when you lose the rug :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know i know


----------



## defdaz

20 rep squats for the win! Drop set with forced rep leg extensions supersetted with 20 rep squat + drop sets for the crazies!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not that sadistic lol

back/arms/abs

bent rows

85kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

95kg - 10 reps

db rows

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

bb shrugs

100kg - 25 reps

100kg - 15 reps

db shrugs

90lbs - 15 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

tri-pushdowns

45kg - 8 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 12 reps

db curls

45lbs - 10 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

incline crunches (2 sets)

rope pulley crunches (3 sets)


----------



## defdaz

lol  Was going to suggest a giant set of leg ext, leg press, hack squat and finally 20 rep squats but I toned it back a bit lol!!

Good weights dude, strict form or?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

strict form 

dont see the point in swinging it at this stage


----------



## ElfinTan

You swing????? FFS you are a dark horse ;0)

Have you managed to remove the stick for the GHR yet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, damn it, i'll have to edit it before you know who comes in and bursts a blood vessel lol.

i'll remove the stick next week...can do 20 reps with the stick and little support from it.


----------



## ElfinTan

Easy do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/calves

bench

125kg - 8 reps

120kg - 7 reps (+1)

110kg - 10 reps

db incline

120lbs - 1 rep (bomb)

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 8 reps

db flys

70lbs - 7 reps

65lbs - 7 reps

cable crossovers

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

standing calve raises

250kg - 15 reps

250kg - 15 reps

sitting calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

good session, chest was nicely pumped too


----------



## dmcc

Does look good, I must say. And your workout.


----------



## ElfinTan

Hay Fatty.....you'll just be starting starvation as I've finished!!! At least you'll have an excuse for leg pressing less than me then hehehehehehehe!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Does look good, I must say. And your workout.


You'll give me a big head darren, i'll have to be pushed through the doors of the guildhall with the possibility of losing my ears at this rate :laugh:



ElfinTan said:


> Hay Fatty.....you'll just be starting starvation as I've finished!!! At least you'll have an excuse for leg pressing less than me then hehehehehehehe!!!!!!!


Oh hai chubster :tongue:

Paul has instructed me to add 45mins PWO cardio so we'll be seeing a new shape chunky monkey soon

Weights are down but i've accepted it more now and when i go on a bulk i'll have you looking at your numbers...then at mine but with a tear in your eye :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## XJPX

everythins looking wikid mate, hows training going? sessions look solid, u feeling al gd?


----------



## dmcc

Meh, I just say as I see IB. And I see a blond stunnah with a nice physique and a nice rug.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> everythins looking wikid mate, hows training going? sessions look solid, u feeling al gd?


hey bud, thanks for coming in.

training is going well, strength is creeping up in some areas and bodyweight exercises are going right up in reps as i diet my fat ass away :lol:



dmcc said:


> Meh, I just say as I see IB. And I see a blond stunnah with a nice physique and a nice rug.


ah you make a man blush lol

--------------------

just come back from tesco...junk food is so fecking expensive!

Onion baji

naan breads

curry

meat face pizza

hot cross buns

lemon cheesecake

garlic cheese chicken fillets

pepsi max

nom nom tastic!

Back/shoulders

chins

BW - 14 reps wooop

BW - 9 reps

Lat pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Low pulley rows

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

upper back has been twinging all week so instead of deads i decided to do some rack barbell holds.... same weight but resisting the barbell being pulled down.

160kg

140kg

120kg

traps on fire by the end, time under tension was quite a bit.

side laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

rear laterals

20lbs - 8 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

10lbs - 12 reps

now...onto eating dinner :bounce:


----------



## XJPX

haha r u gonna b a chin up machine soon then  , mate from wat iv red u seem to be as big a fan of nandos as me, u missing it much? i wud kill for sum haloumi cheese, spicy rice and sweet potato right now hmmmmm lol and yesss to ur choices of junk food.....although tesco do a vanilla toffee chesecake or the double choc cheesecake tht beats the lemon in vast cheesecake experience hahahah


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nandos is the way forward for any binge ha ha

i did look at the toffee cheesecake but i loooove lemon drizzle!!!

your at the pompey show right? if so look forward to meetin you in person bud


----------



## dmcc

Not had a Nando's in years. Now pizza, on the other hand..... mmmmmmm pizza..... *drool*


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> nandos is the way forward for any binge ha ha
> 
> i did look at the toffee cheesecake but i loooove lemon drizzle!!!
> 
> your at the pompey show right? if so look forward to meetin you in person bud


haha, hav u had the choc cheesecake from tesco? tht takes sum beating. but mm yes lemon drizzle wud go down a treat right now haha lol, ye man i am indeed ye wil b gd to hav a chat


----------



## ElfinTan

Can't beat Tan's cheese cake!!!! :0)

Anf or tomorrow I've made flapjacks, banana and peanut butter loaf, date and walnut loaf and choc brownies with peanut M& M's......as you may have read I am no longer dieting!!!!


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Can't beat Tan's cheese cake!!!! :0)
> 
> Anf or tomorrow I've made flapjacks, banana and peanut butter loaf, date and walnut loaf and choc brownies with peanut M& M's......as you may have read I am no longer dieting!!!!


wat does tans cheesecake consist of? mmm bannana and peanut butter loaf tastes amazin, do u bake all of this urself?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, 12 week prep starts today!!!

Paul has mailed me my diet plan and its seems pretty good. I wont post the exact diet but carbs are lower and fats and protein are at the same level as what they were.

I'm jumping on test-e and deca for the next 6 weeks so that will be fun 

Cardio for 45mins PWO 6 days a week or first thing in the morning if i'm not training.

Happy days


----------



## 3752

let the good times begin


----------



## LOCUST

good luck mate.


----------



## ragahav

good luck ...


----------



## joeyh1485

Good luck mate


----------



## LittleChris

How about a picture to show when Paul started?

Can't wait to see you all sliced and diced 

How long is this prep for? 12-14weeks?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

i'll post pics next week... after my weekend of crap food i am holding more water than a swimming pool lol.

12 week prep


----------



## dmcc

Good luck mate and I promise I will leave the Krispy Kremes in London when I come down in a few weeks  :lol:


----------



## fats

Good luck IB.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys 

Yeah i will not be best pleased Dmcc lol

back/biceps/abs

bent rows

95kg - 12 reps

95kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

db rows

120lbs - 10 reps

120lbs - 10 reps

low pulley rows

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

bb shrugs

135kg - 12 reps

130kg - 12 reps

DB Curls

50lbs - 8 reps ---> 40lbs - 8 reps ----> 30lbs - 7 reps

Incline crunches

2x set of 20 reps

Rope ab curls

2x sets of 12 reps

45 mins PWO cardio on the stepper...god it dragged!!

620 cals burnt, soaked in sweat after it was gross!


----------



## dmcc

Stepper is evil. I like the cross-trainer.


----------



## hilly

i do both on a morn. 40 mins cross stepper 20 mins stepper. kicks my ass and is boring as hell.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Stepper is evil. I like the cross-trainer.


my calves were ruined :cursing:

the thing is its the same again tonight :tongue:



hilly2008 said:


> i do both on a morn. 40 mins cross stepper 20 mins stepper. kicks my ass and is boring as hell.


small blessings i suppose, i hate having a numb ass from the bike saddle!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps

bench

130kg - 8 reps heh heh

130kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

smith incline press

65kg - 14 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Cable cross overs

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Tri-push downs (super setted) cable ovehead extensions

10 plates - 12 reps ---------------- 8 reps

10 plates - 7 reps ------------------6 reps

9 plates - 12 reps ------------------8 reps

45mins PWO cardio on the stepper

drunk 2.5 litres of water at work today, ramped right up and i can see why... i lose 3 litres on the stepper


----------



## ElfinTan

Get pics taken NOW....you will regret it if you don't Chicken! 12 weeks you want to see the hard work of EVERY week by he end of it. Trust me on this one!!! :thumb:

Enjoy the ride Soon Not To Be Chunkster!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Get pics taken NOW....you will regret it if you don't Chicken! 12 weeks you want to see the hard work of EVERY week by he end of it. Trust me on this one!!! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy the ride Soon Not To Be Chunkster!!!!!!


ok ok! i'll see what i can do :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> i hate having a numb ass from the bike saddle!


As opposed to anything else? :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thats your occupation, not mine lol


----------



## Bobbytrickster

All the best with the prep mate, I'll be keeping a close on this. 3 Weeks out for me know, as ElfinTan said get those pics taken NOW, youy can then sit there a few weeks out and admire all your hard work!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> All the best with the prep mate, I'll be keeping a close on this. 3 Weeks out for me know, as ElfinTan said get those pics taken NOW, youy can then sit there a few weeks out and admire all your hard work!


cheers bud, why dont you keep a log on here as well as james's forum?

3 weeks, god thats flown by! i'll see you at the show:beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs:

squats

140kg - 15 reps

150kg - 8 reps

160kg - 6 reps

glute ham raises

6 reps (without broom stick) + 6 reps (with)

12 reps (with)

12 reps (with)

leg extensions

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 15 reps

ham curls

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps ---> 5 plates - 4 reps

45mins cardio on the stepper


----------



## dmcc

How were the GHR's without the stick? I've got legs tomorrow and might give them a go, if I can get myself supported correctly. The pulldown machine might work but I'm not sure how wide the seat is...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

murder! the little tendon strings on the back of the knee were like piano wire lol.

its nervous at first wondering if you'll fall flat on your face but its ok...

we have a very narrow seat on the lat puldown and its ok


----------



## dmcc

Cool. We don't have a stick but I can always use the pulldown handle. One set of however many will be enough


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Well done!!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Do you prefer them to SLDLs or do you just fancy giving lower back a rest after the squats?


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> cheers bud, why dont you keep a log on here as well as james's forum?


Wish I had done now mate, this won't be the last show.....its just the begining hopefully so next one I'll stick on here too!

Will be good to meet you mate, can't wait to go out with everyone for a good feed after lol!


----------



## Guest

You ever try box squats mate?

I fvcking love this move because it stresses the body a lot less meaning less knee stress and less back stress.

Get a box any where between 2 inches under parallel all the way up to 3 inches above parallel to really over load your body and then very slowly sit down on the box and i mean super slow, pause on the box and then drive back up.

(writting this not for you mate as i know you know what a box squat is pmsl just in case some one else asks)


----------



## Guest

whats a box squat con ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Do you prefer them to SLDLs or do you just fancy giving lower back a rest after the squats?


i prefer them to SLDL's as SLDL's rely on keeping the hams tight and stretching the muscle rather than working through a range of motion.

The lower back is taking some of then brunt and i find GHR's hammer my hamstrings more at the end of it.



Bobbytrickster said:


> Wish I had done now mate, this won't be the last show.....its just the begining hopefully so next one I'll stick on here too!
> 
> Will be good to meet you mate, can't wait to go out with everyone for a good feed after lol!


where's everyone going, is there a thread here?

i'll be in prep though so no sinful delights of an all you can eat buffet ha ha



Con said:


> You ever try box squats mate?
> 
> I fvcking love this move because it stresses the body a lot less meaning less knee stress and less back stress.
> 
> Get a box any where between 2 inches under parallel all the way up to 3 inches above parallel to really over load your body and then very slowly sit down on the box and i mean super slow, pause on the box and then drive back up.
> 
> (writting this not for you mate as i know you know what a box squat is pmsl just in case some one else asks)


we havent got a box mate, best we have is a beer crate! I've seen guys do box squats in other gyms, just one of those things that never 'grabbed' me. The knees and lower back are fine at the moment but if i get some soreness issues i'll invest in making something up :beer:

PMSL, i was thinking 'ooook, i know what a box squat is....' :tongue:



romper stomper said:


> whats a box squat con ??


homeless people who squat in one big cardboard box me thinks


----------



## dmcc

Beer crate = right height, unless you're more of a shortass than I thought


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao, i'm 5ft 9.

i'll try it for a laugh next week but i will have the criss cross pattern imbedded into my ass no doubt! it will look like i've been flamegrilled at a Harvester


----------



## dmcc

So... many... puns!

When I do box squat - not often enough either, let me tell you - I use a Reebok deck, which is about 8 or so inches high.


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> i prefer them to SLDL's as SLDL's rely on keeping the hams tight and stretching the muscle rather than working through a range of motion.
> 
> The lower back is taking some of then brunt and i find GHR's hammer my hamstrings more at the end of it.


Any chance of a quick description/video of how to do these then? Fancy trying something different.

Many thanks. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

I asked the same question several pages back, and ElfinTan posted two vids of how they are done.


----------



## LittleChris

Ah will have a look then. Thank you DMCC.


----------



## dmcc

I'm going to give them a go today. Will report back, if I'm able to walk.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this is how i do them but without the assitance of the weight stack


----------



## dmcc

You keep your back straight? I'm sure in Tan's vids of her and PG they also moved at the waist, though that may have been because of the stick.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never thought about it...i'll feedback when i do them again.

Back/shoulders/abs

chins

BW - 13 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 plates

Low pulley rows

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

db laterals

20lbs - 16 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

rear laterals

15lbs - 15 reps

18lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

Face pulls

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Incline crunches

BW - 20 reps

BW - 20 reps

Rope crunches

12 plates - 20 reps

13 plates - 15 reps

Started my test-e and deca today, to make up for lost time i front loaded the test-e.

500mg test-e

200mg deca

numb nut that i am, i sprung a leak when i pulled the pin out on my second shot, on closer inspection i hit a big blue vein on the outside of the thigh... luckily stopped the flow after a few seconds.

thats going to hurt tomorrow!


----------



## LittleChris

Good consistency as per usual 

Are you increassing the intensity through shorter rest periods or just relying on the cardio to burn the calories?

Easter soon, will you be scoffing the Eggs and Bunnies or not? :lol:

Must be getting excited now at the prospect of your 1st show or does it all seem a little distant at the moment? Just concentrating on each week?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate 

i'm trying to up the weight on most lifts or maintain the ones that seem to be slipping away from me.

lol, i have an easter egg in the freezer and i think it will stay there until paul says i can have it 

I'm getting nervous to be honest... the reality kicked in today as i re-started the AAS and looked at the calender.


----------



## LittleChris

Well you are in good hands and you have the willpower from what I have seen in this journal.

Nerves are a good sign, show you are taking it seriously.

Pictures soon?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pics next week, they wont be in the same position as the last set as i'll be without my training partner to take them for me so i'll be relying on the timer function 

I feel miles happier with paul on board now, it was a sort of limbo period while i treaded water until the prep


----------



## dmcc

Ow! Bad injection :-( How long have you been off?

Did the GHR's as per my PM. Back was straight.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Not that much of an issue, just a bit of blood so could of been worse lol.

In some really sick twisted way i look forward to them! I am an OCD person so i have a set routine...

very much so with the alcohol swabs, for their price they can prevent a lot of problems!

sorry bud, read the PM at work but not really able to reply at that time


----------



## dmcc

's OK. I know what you mean though about looking forward to your jabs - every Sunday I have a nice routine, up early, clean leg, swab, pin, eat, deadlift :lol:

I am evidently mistaken about the wraps. I have studied your vids in detail, after all  :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PFFFFtttttttt.... cant believe you think i'd be seen wearing them?! 

I hope you swab the vials


----------



## dmcc

Mate I swab everything in sight apart from the pin and barrel - bathroom countertop, vials, hands, leg, toilet (Flash wipe for that). And in a certain order too.

Please accept my most humbe apologies for suggesting you use knee wraps. I was wrong to doubt your butchness and I am obviously a wimp for using them once I hit 230kg.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you are forgiven PMSL.


----------



## dmcc

Thank you *tugs forelock* When my knees toughen up I can ditch them for a bit. Maybe. In the meantime I shall bask in your butchness :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

quick update, sweeeet mother of all that is holy...i'm crippled!

the bad jab has left me with a fcking hobble on my left leg lol, 50p size bruise around the injection site. The other side is a teeny bit sore but otherwise good but it goes to show how a bad shot can screw you over especially if its the first one in 4 months!

nothing to do with the gear, just me being a dumb ass and injecting through a big vein.

cardio was 45mins on the bike (a welcomed change) and guitar heroes as i peddle lol


----------



## dmcc

Ow. Need a massage? :innocent:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Why, do you know a blonde swedish lass? 

diet over the easter period so far has been 100% clean, i spent good friday round friends but had all the food in tupperwear.

had a suit fitting for their wedding in June but slightly pointless as i'll be changing in body shape by then!

cardio this morning @ 45mins on the bike while playing guitar heroes again


----------



## Heineken

Finished Medium yet?


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> Why, do you know a blonde swedish lass?


I used to be blond and have been to Sweden twice, does that count?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heinkeken said:


> Finished Medium yet?


i'm doing easy first (boring as hell) to make some easy money...medium isnt that bad!



dmcc said:


> I used to be blond and have been to Sweden twice, does that count?


LMAO no, go have a cold shower, your sounding like a bear hunter :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> LMAO no, go have a cold shower, your sounding like a bear hunter :lol:


Damn damn damn. OK will go and put the honey pot away and build the bed that I'm meant to be building.

:wub: you


----------



## bizzlewood

Incredible Bulk said:


> Why, do you know a blonde swedish lass?
> 
> diet over the easter period so far has been 100% clean, i spent good friday round friends but had all the food in tupperwear.
> 
> had a suit fitting for their wedding in June but slightly pointless as i'll be changing in body shape by then!
> 
> cardio this morning @ 45mins on the bike while playing guitar heroes again


lol you do your cardio and play guitar hero who says men cant multi task


----------



## ElfinTan

Pressie for you x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers tan!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

*end of week 12:*

Feeling a bit of a naughty school boy as i put in an extra PWO shake in my diet where it wasnt supposed to be. Pscarb and myself have had a discussion and sorted that bit out, wooops!

Leg has had a hot water bottle strapped to it for most of the afternoon after the bad injection on thursday night. It feels much better with the added heat and some ibuprofen.

Diet wise i have been liking the plan Pscarb has set up and i havent felt hungry with it.

The introduction of cardio has been a shock to the system lol, but my body has responded very nicely... i'll fire up some pics next week.


----------



## dmcc

Nicely done mate. Hope the leg feels better soon, and look forward to your progress pics. For informational purposes, of course.  :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

schmoe!

chest

bench

132.5kg - 5 reps

120kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

incline smith press

75kg - 10 reps

75kg - 8 reps

70kg - 10 reps

cable crossovers

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

took some pics but phone went on the blink...i hit it and now i wont work lol.

45mins PWO cardio on the stepper

posing practice... got the gym manager to try and take some pics but the phones buggered! Soooo...i bought a new digi camera this evening and will take some tomorrow night instead.

left leg is improving and less of a hobble from the bad shot, still not 100%.

realised that shooting between the quad and hamstring is never wise so tonight i raised it by a good 4" and it went like a dream lol.


----------



## dmcc

Hurrah for a good workout and hurrah for a good shot!!


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> schmoe!
> 
> chest
> 
> bench
> 
> 132.5kg - 5 reps
> 
> 120kg - 8 reps
> 
> 100kg - 10 reps
> 
> incline smith press
> 
> 75kg - 10 reps
> 
> 75kg - 8 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> cable crossovers
> 
> 6 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates - 12 reps
> 
> took some pics but phone went on the blink...i hit it and now i wont work lol.
> 
> 45mins PWO cardio on the stepper
> 
> posing practice... got the gym manager to try and take some pics but the phones buggered! Soooo...i bought a new digi camera this evening and will take some tomorrow night instead.
> 
> left leg is improving and less of a hobble from the bad shot, still not 100%.
> 
> realised that shooting between the quad and hamstring is never wise so tonight i raised it by a good 4" and it went like a dream lol.


looking forward to the pics mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Very true, when i slim down a bit more i'll be able to twist n shoot into the butt easier lol.

Ok...just booked my hotel room for the N.I show!!

Thought i'd only faff about and leave it till last minute knowing me so i'll do the flights in a bit too


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flights all booked and paid for... bloody hell its not cheap this show!

but its a direct flight and my hotel is 5 mins walk to the hall


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> flights all booked and paid for... bloody hell its not cheap this show!
> 
> but its a direct flight and my hotel is 5 mins walk to the hall


how much u payin total....? flight/hotel/tiket the lot?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> how much u payin total....? flight/hotel/tiket the lot?


£400

Back

chins

BW - 13 reps

BW - 8 reps

Bent BB rows

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley rows

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

(time to go up?!)

Deads

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

Lat pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Bodyweight has stablised?! I'm thinking that the water retention from starting this cycle could be the culprit...

45 mins Cardio

now....piccy time!

I had to lower the hue of them as i was right under a twin bar ceiling light...posing was naff but had little time


----------



## dmcc

Wow. Looking a fair bit leaner already. Nicely done IB.

Where abouts are you staying? I used to live in Belfast and can recommend some places for eating and drinking (post-show  )

And flights to BFS or BHD are never cheap. I shudder every time I book a flight home.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate, i'm in another notch on the belt now (moved 6 notches in total!)

i'm staying at a hotel just along from the waterfront hall which is handy as its a 5 min walk!

eating eating eating places please!!! open late too lol


----------



## Guest

You have very long arms as i do mate lol.

Looking great superb progress!


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate, i'm in another notch on the belt now (moved 6 notches in total!)
> 
> i'm staying at a hotel just along from the waterfront hall which is handy as its a 5 min walk!
> 
> eating eating eating places please!!! open late too lol


Bitch @ belt. Though today when I was getting dressed after my osteo appointment the belt went to the last notch... :thumb: Impressive, considering I've put on a stone in the last 6 weeks.

EVERYWHERE in Belfast is open late as the licensing laws in NI are different. If the show is at the Waterfront, you're not far from the Odyssey on Queen's Island and there should be plenty of places there open late. How long are you in BFS for? Best for grease is Bradbury Place, it's just north of Queen's University and there's loads of grease joints open late for all the students.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm there from 26th june till the 28th, making a weekend of it lol


----------



## dmcc

Comp is on the 27th?

One problem is that Belfast has changed so much since I left there in 2000, it's a completely different place now. As I say, the Odyssey is a good bet, and the Waterfront isn't far from the city centre proper, lots of bars and restaurants there - when I lived there the city centre was a ghost town at night. I hear the Apartment is good, and Buddha Bar, Irene & Nan's... One thing you MUST do is have a pint in the Crown Liquor Saloon on Great Victoria Street, opposite the Europa Hotel. It's amazing - it's owned by the National Trust and has been completely restored to an its early 1920's saloon style.

I'll have a think and try to get a map and will give it to you in Pompey. Remind me though, as I might forget.


----------



## hilly

looking much leaner mate huge improvements congrats.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers hilly, slowly coming together!

Ok, paul has changed my training plan and seeing tonight is leg night i am not looking forward to this FST-7 lark lol....

bring on the cramps...bring on the paaaaaain


----------



## ragahav

great pics ...muscularity is comparatively more prominent


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers ragahav!!

Pscarb has tweaked my training and told me to start the FST-7 lark.

I have held high reservations about this so what better way to start than on a leg day eh?

Cant be too bad i thought... read on.

Leg extensions (fst-7 style), 10 seconds rest between all sets

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

i see why its called FST-7 because all through the 7 sets i was muttering

Fck

Sht

T0sser

pumped with a capital 'P'

Hobble onto leg press.... (intended 10 seconds rest between sets)

220kg - 10 reps

220kg - 10 reps

200kg - 10 reps

200kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

again with my muttering mid set.... 10 seconds rest doesnt quite work out in reality if you have to change the plates without a training partner. More like pour yourself out of the seat, wobble to your feet, hobble to the plates each side... slide into the seat, breathe and re-start.

When my training partner comes back next week it will help to no end.

It said leg extensions again FST-7 style but thinking this was a misprint and insanity, i left them out...Paul has just messaged me saying its meant to be done twice, holy farrrrk.

Lying leg curls (10 seconds rest mid set)

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

kill me...kill me now......pleeaseee.....

Lunges - it said 10 steps with each leg so not sure if this is only for 1x set?

Barbell was out of the question as i nearly smacked into half the equipment in the gym so db's it was.

55lbs - 10 reps per leg

Sitting calve raises

3 plates - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

3 plates - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

2 plates - 20 reps (10 secs rest)

2 plates - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

1 plates - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

I am gooo boy.... i cant walk.... I lay down on the gym floor and make sweat angels on the floor....

Cardio - stepper.... did 30 seconds before nearly nutting the control panel as my legs wont work.

Today will be myschedules only day off cardio this week it seems, so much for a lie in sunday!


----------



## dmcc

So... would you recommend it then?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not on leg day....urrrggghhh


----------



## SOUTHMAN

fair lay dude looking way smaller in the wait deffo shows off the size of your chest better with no belly! back looks good too


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> not on leg day....urrrggghhh


Not so bad, I enjoy heavy squatting too much :thumb:

BTW 210 to parallel.... catching up


----------



## bbkam

Lookin gd my freind!!! Which gym do u train at? I live in pompy aswell mate!!!! Im currently trainin at the uni gym!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i train at city gym mate... you'll know my training partner probably as he trained there for a while


----------



## 3752

Aaron FST-7 is 30 seconds between each set the 6 x 10 reps is 10sec between each set...

now that you have completed one session you should be able to stick to a weight and not alter it.......no dropping of the weight next time stick with 180 on the leg press.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> *Aaron FST-7 is 30 seconds between each set the 6 x 10 reps is 10sec between each set...*
> 
> now that you have completed one session you should be able to stick to a weight and not alter it.......no dropping of the weight next time stick with 180 on the leg press.


You can see why i was confused!!! :lol:


----------



## XJPX

wikid progress mate, lookin realy gd, got sum class thickness, ur gonna look better and better every week from now on  ...well dun x


----------



## ElfinTan

So let me get it straight

FST 7 leg extensions - 30 secs

Scarby 6 Leg Press - One weight 10 secs

FST 7 Extensions again

Scarby 6 - Lying hams

Walking Lunges x 1

Am I singing from the right song sheet?


----------



## ElfinTan

BTW - nice starting base Chunkster! Let us know when you wanna come do you posing! Couple of the lads from the gym competing so try and get you all together!


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> So let me get it straight
> 
> FST 7 leg extensions - 30 secs
> 
> Scarby 6 Leg Press - One weight 10 secs
> 
> FST 7 Extensions again
> 
> Scarby 6 - Lying hams
> 
> Walking Lunges x 1
> 
> Am I singing from the right song sheet?


its an awesome session


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> So let me get it straight
> 
> FST 7 leg extensions - 30 secs
> 
> Scarby 6 Leg Press - One weight 10 secs
> 
> FST 7 Extensions again
> 
> Scarby 6 - Lying hams
> 
> Walking Lunges x 1
> 
> Am I singing from the right song sheet?


that looks right, never done this fst-7 before so its all news to me lol.



ElfinTan said:


> BTW - nice starting base Chunkster! Let us know when you wanna come do you posing! Couple of the lads from the gym competing so try and get you all together!


sweet, middle of may after your wedding and middle of june if thats cool? :beer:


----------



## bbkam

Incredible Bulk said:


> i train at city gym mate... you'll know my training partner probably as he trained there for a while


Ermm i may do actually, do u no a south american guy called Stalin? I live like 10 mins away from that gym!!! lol, looks pretty hardcore, i was at edds gym for a while, but didnt really like it that much there, too small!!! hahaha


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> its an awesome session


Looks right up my street....would only be unsure what weight to put on the leg press...have done 50 reppers at 145kg so should be somewhere round there I think.



Incredible Bulk said:


> sweet, middle of may after your wedding and middle of june if thats cool? :beer:


Yeah that's fine. Pick your weekends and let us know and I'll check what we are doing!


----------



## ares1

How are youre legs today? are you mobile?


----------



## leafman

Gonna start workin me way threw ur journal big fella, hope everything is goin well :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

My legs hurt like a son of a bitch lol... calves are sore too which is a new one.

leafman - there's also a bulking journal here detailing my rise from 14 stone to 19.25 lol.


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Looks right up my street....would only be unsure what weight to put on the leg press...have done 50 reppers at 145kg so should be somewhere round there I think.
> 
> Yeah that's fine. Pick your weekends and let us know and I'll check what we are doing!


ye i kno wat u mean, if its too light tho just wack on 5kilo plates after each set, ul soon find ur working sets.


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> ye i kno wat u mean, if its too light tho just wack on 5kilo plates after each set, ul soon find ur working sets.


LOL I don't think I've EVER put a 5kg plate on our leg press....we usually go up in 25's.

Trying to work it so you can do it with training partner....the FST's should be a problem but the Scarby 6 will have to be done individual....bagsy going 2nd:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, are these your wooden leg press plates tan? 

shoulders/arms

db press

70lbs - 12 reps

70lbs - 10 reps

65lbs - 12 reps

65lbs - 10 reps

seated db laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

Front raises

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

Machine press -fst-7

28kg x 7 sets x 10 reps

seated db shrugs

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

Straight bar pushdowns

13 plates - 12 reps

13 plates - 12 reps

12 plates - 12 reps

skulls

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

Seated db curls

45lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Hammer curls (rope low pulley)

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

45mins PWO cardio.

This is the last workout of my week, i had to add in biceps to the mix as i hadnt trained them this week but wanted to start pauls training plan so cut out two arm exercises other wise i would of been in there much longer!


----------



## dmcc

All that and you can still type?? Wow.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, are these your wooden leg press plates tan?
> 
> longer!


You fckin wish....hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Wow the diet must be killing you those are little girly weights ;-)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> All that and you can still type?? Wow.


i'm typing with my toes...no DOMS in my toes :tongue:



ElfinTan said:


> You fckin wish....hahaha!!!!!


I do....every frikin time i jump on my leg press!!!



Con said:


> Wow the diet must be killing you those are little girly weights ;-)


trying to get used to the training routine so weights are off you cheeky bugger. They will be adjusted to a more hetro level next week :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Toes? Good-looking and talented! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Toes? Good-looking and talented! :lol:


....and manrugged!

Shall I pass you the tissues?


----------



## dmcc

Got my own, cheers Tan.

(He best watch out in Pompey LOL)


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> LOL I don't think I've EVER put a 5kg plate on our leg press....we usually go up in 25's.
> 
> Trying to work it so you can do it with training partner....the FST's should be a problem but the Scarby 6 will have to be done individual....bagsy going 2nd:whistling:


haha fair enufffff, buttt i think 25 jumps wud b a bit of a shock the system on the scarb style lol, i know if i put 25 on...it wud b coming bk off the next set v quickly haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thats what shocked me a bit.... i'm used to working to a max for a set number of reps rather than hitting the number and knowing i could do more.

but over 7 sets it soon begins to suck


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> thats what shocked me a bit.... i'm used to working to a max for a set number of reps rather than hitting the number and knowing i could do more.
> 
> but over 7 sets it soon begins to suck


haha it def does. i find if tht if u feel the weight is too light for first cuple sets just control ur negative portions moreso, by 5th set the weight wil feel doubly as heavy haha x


----------



## 3752

getting the weight correct for both my style and the fst-7 is the key and will not happen overnight....although i am confused to why your weight never went up on say the seated shrugs rep range is 8-12 i am sure you could of raised it a little on the last 2 sets


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Got my own, cheers Tan.
> 
> (He best watch out in Pompey LOL)


Tissues or manrug?



XJPX said:


> haha fair enufffff, buttt i think 25 jumps wud b a bit of a shock the system on the scarb style lol, i know if i put 25 on...it wud b coming bk off the next set v quickly haha


Hehehe probably...and such a pain loading and unloading. Our leg press is pre loaded @ 145kg and I think that's a good place to start then can get training partner to chuck on more if needed. Have used the FST 7 on various machines but not leg press....can't wait for Monday now:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Dont tease DMCC chuckles! 

Ok i went to the gym today to use their stepper machine for my cardio than the bike i have at home...much more intense and i've maxed out the resistance on the frikin thing.

45mins cardio

10 mins posing practice

Bought some steak for tonights meal, looking forward to that!!!

weight is 232.8lbs


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> Tissues or manrug?


Both!



Incredible Bulk said:


> Dont tease DMCC chuckles!


Too late. And you're as bad as each other.


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Dont tease DMCC chuckles!
> 
> Ok i went to the gym today to use their stepper machine for my cardio than the bike i have at home...much more intense and i've maxed out the resistance on the frikin thing.
> 
> 45mins cardio
> 
> 10 mins posing practice
> 
> Bought some steak for tonights meal, looking forward to that!!!
> 
> weight is 232.8lbs


Nom, nom, nom:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Both!
> 
> Too late. And you're as bad as each other.


Twit n Tw*t!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

But who's who?? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> But who's who?? :lol:


Now that is for you to decide:whistling:!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

one of you two turn the light out are finished jibber jabbing in here lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> one of you two turn the light out are finished jibber jabbing in here lol


???????????

Would you possibly like to retype that sentence? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

It's like a mothers' meeting in here when you have your (very large) back turned. For all you know we could be plotting.


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Tissues or manrug?
> 
> Hehehe probably...and such a pain loading and unloading. Our leg press is pre loaded @ 145kg and I think that's a good place to start then can get training partner to chuck on more if needed. Have used the FST 7 on various machines but not leg press....can't wait for Monday now:thumb:


haha ye 145 sounds right to me, i on the other hand wil prob start at about 100 haha...last leg session on mon befor the comp....i dnt think il hav much mor in me then 100....glad sumone is lookin forward to mon....u can look forward to it enuff to make up for my lack of looking forward to it haha x


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> haha ye 145 sounds right to me, i on the other hand wil prob start at about 100 haha...last leg session on mon befor the comp....i dnt think il hav much mor in me then 100....glad sumone is lookin forward to mon....u can look forward to it enuff to make up for my lack of looking forward to it haha x


Deal x And I'll try not to wee if you do the same hehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Deal x And I'll try not to wee if you do the same hehehehe!!!!!!


haha tht made me larf  ...can cook and a sense of humour....MR G has it gd


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> haha tht made me larf  ...can cook and a sense of humour....MR G has it gd


There is no start to my talents x:whistling:


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> There is no start to my talents x:whistling:


aww haha...care to elaborate :tongue: x


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> aww haha...care to elaborate :tongue: x


Don't get giddy!!!!!!


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Don't get giddy!!!!!!


hahaha it must be reading ur numerous posts of recipes and yumyyyyyyy food is makin me a little light headed this evening  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok, being polite didnt work..... PLEASE STOP FILLING MY JOURNAL FULL OF YOUR CHATTER!

That is all


----------



## dmcc

Low carbs? :lol:

Fine, see if I ever post here again.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Is it too much to ask?

I post in your journals but i dont take the **** and start filling it full of crap.

I've asked previous times so dont spit your dummy out


----------



## dmcc

Sorry mate, I was joking. Noted.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ok, being polite didnt work..... PLEASE STOP FILLING MY JOURNAL FULL OF YOUR CHATTER!
> 
> That is all


You should be flattered Fatty x

.....but shall now stick to strictly training stuff....erm

Good set:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ok, being polite didnt work..... PLEASE STOP FILLING MY JOURNAL FULL OF YOUR CHATTER!
> 
> That is all


i will delete all talk between members that is not relevant to Aarons log.....come on guys/girls this is a prep log not a place to have a gossip


----------



## ElfinTan

The conversational tangents were non intentional so apologies and it won't happen again!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers tan, paul, dmcc 

45mins cardio on the stepper again followed by 10mins posing practice.

Some kid from the university was in to film 'young bodybuilders' and the best he could find was an 8 stone chav with a ralph lauren polo shirt 

Fat is getting noticeably thinner around the midsection, i've been practising my twisting shots ala shawn ray and i cant wait to nail the conditioning to get this effect of the serratus, obliques, abs and chest.


----------



## dmcc

You're still young - why didn't you tart yourself out to the student? Show what a real BB looks like.


----------



## XJPX

appologies for the chitter chatter x


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> Some kid from the university was in to film 'young bodybuilders' and the best he could find was an 8 stone chav with a ralph lauren polo shirt


8 stone? I thought you were 230lbs or thereabouts? :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

leg extensions fst-7 (30 secs rest between sets)

50kg - 7 sets - 10 reps

leg press pscarb style (10 secs rest between sets)

180kg - 6 sets - 10 reps

I had the gym owner and a few other guys watching me do these and they asked if i was having fun when i poured myself out of the seat

Leg extensions fst-7 style (30 secs rest between sets)

40kg - 7 sets - 10 reps

Ham curls - pscarb style (10 secs rest between sets)

45kg - 6 sets - 10 reps

Walking DB lunges

10 lunges per leg, 50lb dumbbell in hand

Sitting calve raises

2 plates - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

2 plates - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

2 plates - 20 reps (10 secs rest)

1 plates - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

1 plates - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

Dead as a dodo.... legs were like rocks afterwards.

Now i have the weights down it was even worse than last week

My only joy was seeing my newly returned training partner suffer the same fst-7 work


----------



## dmcc

Quick Q on the FST7... would you say it would be good for a week or two just to mix things up? I'm feeling a little burned out at the moment and need to do something different for a wee while.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

itd be good to mix it up for sure... but if your not used to high rep leg work you're in for a shock!


----------



## dmcc

Hmmm that I'm not, as I'm sure you appreciate. However, I have been advised to do a week of high-rep work as a break....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its far from a break...if you are going to de-load and chill a bit its the last thing you want then.

very intense and sick buckets at the ready, i rarely get sore but this made my legs ache for 4 days.


----------



## ElfinTan

Looks like we did the same workout today....it was fun! :thumbup1: Best part was one of the lads that normally trains with Paul said ' I'll train with Tan today because I'm not up to going heavy today!' Poor lad:whistling: He was sweating like a goodun. Only difference was we did 3 sets of walking lunges/ Legs feel nice and heavy!


----------



## dmcc

Duly noted. Previous advice was a few sets of 12-15 on leg press, with decent rest as per. Think I'll stick to that... Still though, FST7 does seem interesting as something different.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Looks like we did the same workout today....it was fun! :thumbup1: Best part was one of the lads that normally trains with Paul said ' I'll train with Tan today because I'm not up to going heavy today!' Poor lad:whistling: He was sweating like a goodun. Only difference was we did 3 sets of walking lunges/ Legs feel nice and heavy!


yeah i'm puzzled by the lunges as paul only says to do one set but to be honest i barely made it through that single set :tongue: :lol:



dmcc said:


> Duly noted. Previous advice was a few sets of 12-15 on leg press, with decent rest as per. Think I'll stick to that... Still though, FST7 does seem interesting as something different.


i wish i had decent rest between sets on the leg press lmao, it wouldnt make me swear so much!


----------



## ElfinTan

Just realised I FST'd the hams and not Scarby 6'd them...never mind! Am quite into my walking lunges and 3 sets finished me off nicely but still had enough left for calves and butt busters. Got a new pre w/o drink from SK Sports and it's the 2nd week on legs that I felt I could keep going!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

is PG still sponsored by them then?


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah! Going to use them all this week and see what happens. Also opened a tub of CNP Solo Choocy Orange as I'd run out of Dougies small tubs of protein and didn't want to open a big one.....YUK....it's going to kill me to get through it....not recommended!


----------



## 3752

dmcc said:


> Quick Q on the FST7... would you say it would be good for a week or two just to mix things up? I'm feeling a little burned out at the moment and need to do something different for a wee while.


if you feel burnt out then a rest is what you need not to crank up the intensity......for a mix up place this workout in to your sessions once a month



Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah i'm puzzled by the lunges as paul only says to do one set but to be honest i barely made it through that single set :tongue: :lol:


i normally do 3 sets i cannot add weight as my back suffers to much.....but for someone who has just started this type of training one session was to help you settle in.......mental note to self Aaron does not need to settle in


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, 3 sets it is next week! 

I always prefer to be thrown in the deep end, learning curve is much more fun


----------



## joeyh1485

That leg workout looks evil 

How you finding the diet mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

diets a piece of cake....well...not literally but i'm having no problems with it at all at this stage


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/biceps

peck deck

12 plates - 15 reps

13 plates - 15 reps

13 plates - 15 reps

Incline Smith press

65kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

85kg - 8 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Flat Bench

100kg - 6 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 6 reps??!

Cable crossovers

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Seated db curls

50lbs - 6 reps

45lbs - 6 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

EZ Curls

45kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Hammer Curls

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 12 reps

First chest session using pauls workout... weights off and very suprised by the flat bench!! (not as much as AK when he had to spot me on 80 feckin KG)

45 mins PWO cardio, i'm surviving the duration much easier with my IPOD.

Can tell the test is kicking in....return of the shoulder acne!!


----------



## toxo

your strengths came down alot, are you still holding alot of your mass?


----------



## ElfinTan

Looks like the workout shape up is really shocking the system....good stuff! :thumb: No one will be asking what you bench when you are ripped and full on stage Chunkster!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

[email protected] said:


> your strengths came down alot, are you still holding alot of your mass?


yeah still holding a good amount of mass, dont forget though i'm on restrictive carbs/cals and i did two exercises before bench with high reps. 

the week before i was benching 130 for 6 if i remember correctly so not the case of lost strenght, just pre-exhausted



ElfinTan said:


> Looks like the workout shape up is really shocking the system....good stuff! :thumb: No one will be asking what you bench when you are ripped and full on stage Chunkster!


exacta mundo!!! :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah still holding a good amount of mass, dont forget though i'm on restrictive carbs/cals and i did two exercises before bench with high reps.
> 
> the week before i was benching 130 for 6 if i remember correctly so not the case of lost strenght, just pre-exhausted
> 
> exacta mundo!!! :beer:


You are training for a purpose and keep that in focus because your strength WILL got down and it will do your head in if you lose focus of the end goal! x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not fussed as much now because i can see abs coming through more and more each week!

whole heartedly agree chuckles, last thing i want to do right now is low rep strength work as it will offer me zero towards my prep 

save that fun for the off season!


----------



## toxo

good stuff, it would of been a shame if you lost all that hard earned muscle


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45 mins cardio on the stepper followed by basic posing practice.

feel fat and frumpy today... hated the mirror....enter usual mind fck of 'you wont make condition for show day'...garrghhhhhh


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> 45 mins cardio on the stepper followed by basic posing practice.
> 
> feel fat and frumpy today... hated the mirror....enter usual mind fck of 'you wont make condition for show day'...garrghhhhhh


Ride the mind fck wave x


----------



## dmcc

Paul - cheers, had already decided against.

IB - don't make me slap you. You'll be grand.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> diets a piece of cake....well...not literally but i'm having no problems with it at all at this stage


 :cool2: Wait till 2-3 weeks out mate:tongue: I start the carb up tomorrow....happy days. Good going fella, its tough work but you will love it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys n gals... just having one of those days today!


----------



## dmcc

I have those frequently  I guess that's the benefit of a site like this - there'll always be someone to give you a virtual dig in the ribs.


----------



## 3752

[email protected] said:


> good stuff, it would of been a shame if you lost all that hard earned muscle


now why on earth is this going to happen??

strength has absolutely sod all to do with getting ripped for a show in fact those who try to stay strong are normally fat onstage


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> strength has absolutely sod all to do with getting ripped for a show in fact those who try to stay strong are normally fat onstage


Exactly mate, no one cares how much you can lift when your up there.

Did my last depletion workout today and I was as weak as a weed:lol: shows on Sunday lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not how much you can bench, its how much you look like you can bench


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/calves

reverse grip pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Not a fan of these, all they seem to do is play to my strengths which is my arms. Cracking pump in the arms but not much feeling in the back.

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Rack Deads

170kg - 3 reps (misjudged strength)

150kg - 12 reps

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

Chins

BW - 6 reps

BW - 6 reps

BW -4 reps

4th exercise in i can safely say i have little in the tank for these!! Used to be able to do 12-14 if they are 1st in order but flapped like a fish outta water lol

Straight arm pulldowns

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 10 reps

Rear db laterals

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

Wide face pulls

2 plates - 15 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Standing calve raises

220kg - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

220kg - 15 reps (15 secs rest)

150kg - 8 reps.......

killed the multiple drop set.... majorly ****ed off.... trying to get my head round these on different exercises. I'm used to using a weight you can barely handle for the number of reps, this multiple drop set needs you to start off with a weight you can easily handle for the 1st/2nd sets and on the 3rd it gets interesting.

Totally different to the way i have trained before....

Next week i will start off with a much lighter weight and get my head round it.

call it re-programming!!

PWO cardio 45 mins


----------



## dmcc

I was going to ask how are you finding your strength at this stage in the diet... guess you've answered that really. Just a bad week or are you really finding it starting to drop off?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

strength isnt too bad but still finding my feet with this new training plan, 1st time i've done pauls back workout. Not used to the exercises and order of them


----------



## 3752

the reverse pulldowns is all in the movement, as you pull the bard down there is no swing at all and the bar comes to the lower chest whilst arching your back you should feel it in the lower lat area....your hands should be approx 6-8inches apart....

this style of training is about squeezing the muscle this in turn will get the detail out once the fat is stripped off, your weights will balance over time but as you say it is about re-programming.....

glad you like the chins easy as fukc when you do them first but a different story at the end


----------



## Willie

Reverse grip pulldowns, leaning slightly back, with a shoulder-width grip is my new favourite back exercise.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> the reverse pulldowns is all in the movement, as you pull the bard down there is no swing at all and the bar comes to the lower chest whilst arching your back you should feel it in the lower lat area....your hands should be approx 6-8inches apart....
> 
> this style of training is about squeezing the muscle this in turn will get the detail out once the fat is stripped off, your weights will balance over time but as you say it is about re-programming.....
> 
> glad you like the chins easy as fukc when you do them first but a different story at the end


Hey Paul!

If i'm honest thats what i did but still felt it mainly in the arms?

I have a task to remove the arms from back movements (one reason they are probably out of proportion).

I'll drop the weight and have a touchy 'feel' session next time lol :lol:

Yeah the chins are a bugger again!!!


----------



## 3752

if that does not work Aaron let me know and i will alter the workout to take out your arms...


----------



## 2fat2old

Great vids mate, your one strong f***er,reps:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> if that does not work Aaron let me know and i will alter the workout to take out your arms...


will do :beer:



2fat2old said:


> Great vids mate, your one strong f***er,reps:thumbup1:


cheers mate! i love squatting so i tried to throw in a few PB's while i was bulking.

For anyone who hasnt seen my youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/AaronHallett82


----------



## ares1

another beastly back sesh there mate! how are you coping with the diet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate.....diets not too bad, feeling very tired this week though...


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate.....diets not too bad, feeling very tired this week though...


fair do's it will probably take you some time to get used to training properly :tongue:

at least you have the weekend to sleep in between cardio...

oh incase you havent yet realised - its AJ :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheeky beggar


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Seated DB press

75lbs - 12 reps (+5lbs from last week)

75lbs - 10 reps

75lbs - 10 reps

70lbs - 10 reps

Seated DB laterals

25lbs - 10 reps (+5lbs)

25lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

Front db raises

25lbs - 10 reps (+5lbs)

20lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

M/c Overhead Press (FST-7)

28kg - 7 sets - 10 reps (30 secs rest)

Going up to 35kg next week

Seated DB shrugs

110lbs - 12 reps (+20lbs)

110lbs - 12 reps

110lbs - 12 reps

Straight bar pulldowns

13 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

Parallel Bar skulls

40kg - 10 reps

45kg - 8 reps

40kg - 10 reps

OH Rope Extensions

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 10 reps

Good session, all weights up from last week after finding my feet.

Shoulders pumped to high heaven after the FST-7

45mins PWO Cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45 mins cardio this morning at the gym followed by some posing practice 

starting to see some small cuts appear in my quads!

midsection is coming right in, loving it!!!! I bought a pair of GAP combats 3 weeks ago and they fitted snug, now i really have to hike the belt in or they slip down


----------



## LittleChris

Brilliant stuff buddy 

What exactly is posing practice? Is that you standing in front of the mirror kissing your guns? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, practising the compulsary poses on each side.

no kissing the twins lol

our gym has back to back mirrors so you can see your front and back while posing which is quite handy


----------



## ElfinTan

We'll sort out a date after next weekend at see if we can get the posing nailed!!! PG master class!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> We'll sort out a date after next weekend at see if we can get the posing nailed!!! PG master class!


happy days! look forward to it! :beer:

after seeing some very dodgy showings at the south coast i dont want to be the guy who looked like he turned up on stage for a bet :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> happy days! look forward to it! :beer:
> 
> after seeing some very dodgy showings at the south coast i dont want to be the guy who looked like he turned up on stage for a bet :tongue:


 :thumb: It's not the taking part that counts....it's the winning! If that didn't matter no one would keep score


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not spending all this money on flights, hotels and contest prep to just make up numbers lol.... it boggles my mind about the whole mentality behind 'just taking part'.

this is my first contest, i want to make a decent crack at it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legsssssssss

After last night at the south coast show i can honestly say my drive has never been higher!

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 10 reps - 7 sets (30 secs rest between sets)

Leg Press (pscarb stylee)

180kg - 10 reps - 6 sets (10 secs rest between sets)

Pure bloody murder, i had to dig deep to finish it and my training partner sat there (with a big grin) with stop watch in hand to ensure i didnt get too much rest!

Leg extensions fst-7

50kg - 10 reps - 3 sets

40kg - 10 reps - 4 sets

Ham curls - pscarb styleeee

35kg - 8 reps - 4 sets

30kg - 8 reps - 2 sets

I had to work hard to stop the hams cramping up half way through these

DB lunges

50lbs - 10 lunges per leg

50lbs - 10 lunges per leg

Sitting calve raises

2 plates - 25 reps

2 plates - 25 reps

2 plates - 20 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm not spending all this money on flights, hotels and contest prep to just make up numbers lol.... it boggles my mind about the whole mentality behind 'just taking part'.
> 
> this is my first contest, i want to make a decent crack at it


And that's the attitude we like!

Nice to meet you (and bend your ear all day :lol: ) yesterday.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

like wise mate, good chatting to you!


----------



## ElfinTan

How did you find this session 2nd time round? I think I might base my quads around this minus the ham curls and inserting sissy squat variation.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

3rd time now chuckles, but its getting more and more painful lol....each time i either keep stricter to the rest periods or tense the quads midset more.

sissy squats are anything but...hold onto the hack squat plate pins and kneeeeeel

i do miss the GHR's but after the hammy curls its a the last thing i want to do!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ooops I was obvioulsy too busy chatting sh*t in your journal and lost count:whistling:

Got shown weighted sissys on the smith today and then Paul had a PG Tip moment with the bar on the preacher curl machine and sussed how to use that too. Some people really should get out more!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weight as of this morning, 234lbs

it has stayed the same for the last 3 weeks which shows it has stabilised.

Really starting to panic as i'm 8 weeks and 4 days away from the show...after seeing some bad conditioning at the portsmouth show all i can think is that it will be me.

yes, very much feeling like a sack of sh1t right now!


----------



## joeyh1485

mate your massive!!!!! No need to worry at all just train and eat leave it to other people to worry 

Nice to see the mind games are setting in mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

That looks like a beastly leg workout btw


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> weight as of this morning, 234lbs
> 
> it has stayed the same for the last 3 weeks which shows it has stabilised.
> 
> Really starting to panic as i'm 8 weeks and 4 days away from the show...after seeing some bad conditioning at the portsmouth show all i can think is that it will be me.
> 
> yes, very much feeling like a sack of sh1t right now!


Aaron

your weight has not changed but you are tighter, this was always going to happen as you have started a cycle after a long layoff....i can understand the panic in a way mate but you are not helping yourself by weighing yourself so much...weigh yourself once a week on a saturday....

Aaron can i ask what time of the day you weighed yourself?

keep your head mate....


----------



## ElfinTan

Getting lean AND holding mass....fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok Paul 

I weigh myself first thing in the morning upon waking... from now on only on saturday mornings. I'll have to go through weighing scale withdrawl lol.

Its the complete head fck of losing fat and gaining size at the same time, most would be happy chappies but the mirror is very much against me at times i swear!

I'll try and keep a lid on it....

Lol, cheers joey, but all the size in the world doesnt count for anything IMO if you cant see it! My old training partner was shot down in flames at the south coast show as he put on some chub after going on a big blow out after coming 2nd in his NABBA show only a few weeks ago. Very big but his conditioning was outta wack and was penalised for it.

Any way!!! less of me grumbling, more positives....

Chest/biceps

Peck deck

13 plates - 12 reps (felt easy)

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

strength jump compared to last weeks 12,13,13 (plates)

Incline smith press

75kg - 12 reps (up in reps)

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 12 reps

Bench

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

small niggle in left shoulder, its getting a little frequent so i'll have to think about dropping flat bench.

Cable cross overs

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

DB seated curls

50lbs - 6 reps

45lbs - 7 reps

45lbs - 7 reps

EZ Curls

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

DB Hammer curls

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

Great session, weights and reps are up on last weeks efforts...

45mins PWO cardio and went like the duracell bunny...loads of energy today???

Here's some update pics for you, Paul, i'll take some more progress pics for you on friday, these are to just update the journal


----------



## hilly

mate your bodyfat has droped loads great improvements


----------



## LittleChris

Well I can certainly see some improvement!

Chest looks nice and full in the top picture.

Keep it up


----------



## ElfinTan

Massive difference....ffs Fatso I can see abs instead of flabs! Start putting the 1st shots and your lastest ones side by side in a post and then look at the differences.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers tan, i have done so and i'm happy(er) lol...

I'm a right miserable git at times when it comes to progress, ambition is a trait and also a curse 

January


----------



## 3752

Aaron if you still get the niggle in your shoulder then try seated bench press or DB this is one of the reasons i do not do flat bench any more....

the head will get worse mate mind you after the changes this week you will have no energy to step on the scales


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi paul 

We sadly do not have a seated bench press, only a machine flat press.

Do you recommend the m/c flat press?

Ha ha, i am very strong willed when challenged so bring it on.... i had to lose 15kg in 6 weeks for a MMA fight and that didnt break me lol


----------



## pastanchicken

Bloody hell mate, making great progress! :thumb:

How long to go now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

8 weeks, 3 days!


----------



## pastanchicken

nice one!

looks like the fat is just dropping off mate, and you're still looking huge! in 8 weeks you'll look awesome


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate, this is the easy part as Paul says but i'm sadistically looking forward to the lower carbs and double cardio ha ha


----------



## ElfinTan

And get a bloody body shave so we can really see what's going on :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

And PG wants to see your legs!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

He's shy getting them out because my calves pack a bigger punch than his!


----------



## pastanchicken

lol Tan


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shave - ok ok.... time for a trim maybe!

Legs, here's last weeks pics (i didnt post them here)


----------



## joeyh1485

looking awesome mate especialy the side chest


----------



## alan87

quality thread mate ill track it!! they are some beasty legs too arent they lol lookin awesome


----------



## dmcc

Mahooosive legs. I reckon you have little to worry about, though when you pick up your flak jacket get two sizes :lol: ]

BTW I was wrong about the Odyssey Arena on Queen's Quay I think, I've checked the website and there's no obvious mention of fatboy restaurants. Check out www.gotobelfast.com. There's a Frankie & Bennie's in the Victoria Square complex which is maybe 10 mins from the Waterfront...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers alan/dmcc! 

I'm happy knowing things are changing this weekend for the prep... if you can imagine driving a car for so long on your own and then handing the keys to another person. The control freak in me is being controlled lol 

Hmmmmm.... 10 mins taxi or walk? I will be carb depleted and craving grease so i'll look in the local area. I'll be packing a pack of donuts to tide me by till then ha ha

-----------------------------

45 mins cardio, still full of energy and beat my all time calorie score of 795 with 830! lol

cardio is becoming easier, weights getting lighter, nuts shrunk....yup, gear is kicking in!


----------



## dmcc

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Unknown+road&daddr=A20%2FOxford+St+to:Victoria+Square&hl=en&geocode=FQgTQQMdjqml_w%3BFUQWQQMdPKWl_w%3BFf4ZQQMdtpal_w&mra=ls&via=1&dirflg=w&sll=54.596968,-5.920343&sspn=0.003419,0.009012&ie=UTF8&ll=54.597304,-5.92279&spn=0.003418,0.009012&t=h&z=16

Google reckons 6 mins walking. Bang in the city centre, loads of stuff around.

If you want grease, I recommend Bradbury Place, though it's a taxi ride away as it's a 20 min walk.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=2+Lanyon+Pl,+Belfast,+Belfast,+BT1+3WH+(Waterfront+Hall+NTL+Auditorium)&daddr=Bradbury+Pl,+Belfast,+Belfast+BT7,+UK&hl=en&geocode=FVcXQQMd2qql_yFZKimWtVEdjA%3B&mra=ls&dirflg=w&sll=54.59251,-5.9276&sspn=0.013676,0.036049&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14

IIRC the McDonald's there is effectively 24 hours.


----------



## ElfinTan

Taxi.....you won't have the energy to pull you socks up!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

can a mod please change the title to reflect that i'll be doing the UKBFF N.I Show please!

it still says the titan lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/rear delts/calves

Reverse grip pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps - 4 sets

dropped the weight this week to try and get more of the contraction in my lats, felt pretty good. I have to concentrate 100% or it becomes a cable bicep curl though.

Close grip chins

6 plates - 12 reps - 3 sets

Rack deads

160kg - 8 reps - 4 sets

Lower back fried....

Straight arm Pulldowns

2 plates - 10 reps - 3 sets

These twanged my right shoulder thats niggling from benching.

Need a replacement exercise as i need to rest it for a bit

Rear db flys

20lbs - 12 reps - 3 sets

Face Pulls

2 plates - 12 reps - 3 sets

Standing calve raises

200kg - 25 reps

200kg - 25 reps

200kg - 15 reps

200kg - 15 reps

Calves were shot to pieces.

Started an hour late so had to speed through with lower rest between sets, deadlifts are up from last week and i'll be going for 170kg.

45 mins PWO cardio


----------



## FATBOY

massive improvement m8 cant wait to see the finished product :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers fatboy!

forgot to mention, i'm one more notch down on the belt!!!! 

8th hole in now, only 2 more to go and i cant use the thing anymore lol


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers fatboy!
> 
> forgot to mention, i'm one more notch down on the belt!!!!
> 
> 8th hole in now, only 2 more to go and i cant use the thing anymore lol


how can this be if your weight has not changed :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

*fingers in ears*

i cant hear you paul!!!

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LAAAAAAA!!!! 

On a more serious note, can you recommend me a different exercise for straight arm pulldowns, they dont agree with my right shoulder at the moment


----------



## 3752

yes mate i will in the correspondence tomorrow


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate 

Shoulders/Triceps

Seated DB OH Press

80lbs - 12 reps (up!)

80lbs - 10 reps

75lbs - 12 reps

75lbs - 10 reps

Seated DB laterals

25lbs - 12 reps (up but still light)

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Front raises

30lbs - 6 reps (too heavy)

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Machine Press (fst-7)

32kg - 10 reps - 5 sets (up!)

28kg - 10 reps - 2 sets

Holy sh1t, veins popping out all over the place.... pumped!!!

DB shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps (up!)

120lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 10 reps

Cable pushdowns

STACK - 12 reps (up!)

STACK - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

was meant to try for 14 plates this week but felt easy so i went for the full 15 and nailed it twice!

Skulls

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

Overhead extensions

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

45 mins cardio and beat my all time calorie score for the 2nd time in a week lol. 850 cals....only a guide but the numbers are up from 750!

Felt on fire tonight, jumped off the stepper and practised posing, i had an old UK amateur who used to compete (apparently) in the british finals years ago comment on my physique.... for an old guy he sure packs some size still.


----------



## dmcc

You're such a beast :wub:

Seriously though, for a man on a diet that's a bloody good workout.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, cheers slag 

I feel i'm on fire mate, i touch a weight and its light... so i guess at 10lbs heavier than before and i can whack out 12 reps?!

Can you tell i respond well to AAS? 

Even after the workouts i jump on the stepper, rag my ass off and still come off fresh as a daisy. I'm thinking my body has got to have some fitness memory if there ever was such a thing as its just like my MMA days.... run 6KM and then think...hmmm, whats next?


----------



## dmcc

It would make sense though. Back when I did trampolining, I could have a whole summer off and within 30 mins of getting back on the bed would be knocking though routines like I did them yesterday.

Know what you mean about responding well  They seem to agree with me too...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45mins cardio 1st thing this morning

weight, 231.5lbs


----------



## EDG301

Hey mate, looks like your making real good progress, well done man!!!! Im sure you already no this, but it does need reminding, esp. when so motivated...... watch out for INJURIES!!!!!! would hate to see it go down the pan. Train hard & smart dude x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

EDG301 said:


> Hey mate, looks like your making real good progress, well done man!!!! Im sure you already no this, but it does need reminding, esp. when so motivated...... watch out for INJURIES!!!!!! would hate to see it go down the pan. Train hard & smart dude x


very good point thanks....something i am getting more wary about and why i want to protect my right shoulder after a few niggles this week


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok,

Another 45 mins of cardio this morning followed by posing practice.

This weekend has been spent stripping myself of what seems a whole body persian rug.

Veet hair removal cream is fantastic stuff...

Arms, legs and body done... can see the detail underneath much better but i'm feeling the cold lol


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice to see you have finally got rid of the man rug Bro LOL..

Sort all of my body hair 1 x PM now...


----------



## dmcc

Just as long as it's not a Samson moment.... lose the manrug, lose the strength :lol:


----------



## bkoz

What date is the show..I,m coming to cheer you on...


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking good mate, you will look great up there ripped as f**ck!!!

Your legs are huge!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bkoz said:


> What date is the show..I,m coming to cheer you on...


27th june, Belfast 



Bobbytrickster said:


> Looking good mate, you will look great up there ripped as f**ck!!!
> 
> Your legs are huge!!!!


Hey mate! Good to see you on the forums, havent had chance to congratulate for the podium finish in the classics!

Cant wait mate, just awaiting to see what changes paul is making for next week!

like bloody xmas :lol:


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ok,
> 
> Another 45 mins of cardio this morning followed by posing practice.
> 
> This weekend has been spent stripping myself of what seems a whole body persian rug.
> 
> Veet hair removal cream is fantastic stuff...
> 
> Arms, legs and body done... can see the detail underneath much better but i'm feeling the cold lol


veet is the mutts nutts (bald) :lol: ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just had my weekly update with Pscarb and things are going to ge interesting! 

cardio is now AM and PWO.....burn baby buuuuuuurn lol



> veet is the mutts nutts (bald) ...


It is!!! but i ran out on my right leg so 5 razors and 30 mins later i got the job done!


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just had my weekly update with Pscarb and things are going to ge interesting!
> 
> cardio is now AM and PWO.....burn baby buuuuuuurn lol
> 
> It is!!! but i ran out on my right leg so 5 razors and 30 mins later i got the job done!


fpmsl, you used up a whole tube and didnt finish the job?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it was in a canister like shaving gel!

You have no idea how hairy i was


----------



## dmcc

So now that the rug has gone... how much lighter are you? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i now weigh only 120lbs.....


----------



## dmcc

Well at least now you'll fit into the seat of a Dash-8 :lol: Do we get treated to any more photos soon?

I did some today. You may be surprised. Even I was forced to admit there is a difference.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no more pics for a wee while... but rest assure i'll fire some up when i can


----------



## ares1

other than less food and more cardio, any other changes from pscarb?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Not much apart from 40mcg of clen ED mate 

The rest of the fun kicks in around 2 weeks time when i'm 6 weeks out


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Not much apart from 40mcg of clen ED mate
> 
> The rest of the fun kicks in around 2 weeks time when i'm 6 weeks out


let the shaking commence:bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm pretty ok on clen.... last time i took it i only had the jitters at 120-160mcg


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bank holiday opening hours so had to train legs after only one meal... oh joy!

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 7 sets - 10 reps (30 secs rest between sets)

Leg press (pscarb styleeee)

180kg - 6 sets - 8 reps (10 secs rest between sets)

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 5 sets - 10 reps

40kg - 2 sets - 10 reps

Ham Curls (pscarb styleeee)

40kg - 6 sets - 8 reps (now using 40kg for full lot!)

DB Lunges

50lbs - 10 steps per leg

50lbs - 10 steps per leg

*felt so sick*

Sitting calve raises

2 plates

25 reps - 15 secs rest

25 reps - 15 "

20 reps - 15 "

15 reps - 5 "

15 reps - 5 "

Legs were like cinder blocks, but.....onto the stepper for cardio.......

I managed 12 minutes but my legs cramped up and my brain was about to eject out of my ear.

I take my one day a week i'm allowed to rest on cardio for leg days but being twice a day now i was determined to try...

Not one to be beat....the gym is open again 7pm-9pm so i will return...i will do my 45 minutes!


----------



## hilly

that leg workout looks real fun mate, i am so glad im not dieting any more and dont have to do lots of supersets.

I am still keeping in the fst7 or pscarb style stuff tho as i like the pump


----------



## dmcc

I feel nauseous just reading that. Well done.


----------



## Ak_88

He looked it by the time he was done!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

went back to the gym and did my 45mins of cardio


----------



## ElfinTan

Post legs cardio = cross trainer or dreadmill!


----------



## Ak_88

Our cardio section consists of a stepper and only a stepper Tan :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah not much choice lol

I've been onto the gym owner about bringing in more cardio equipment but that means knocking out the shower which is never used to buy some extra room lol.

I might take a trip to Mike King's gym further afield soon enough to see whats available


----------



## ElfinTan

Furry muff!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45mins AM cardio on the stationary bike this morning... legs sore from yesterday so a jog was out of the question. Watched two episodes of two and a half men lol.

Chest/Biceps

Pec Deck

14 plates - 12 reps (felt light)

15 plates - 12 reps (PB)

14 plates - 12 reps

Smith Incline Press

80kg - 9 reps

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Machine Flat Press

*tried this set up to rest my niggled right shoulder from flat bench*

3 sets of some weight on the stack but not comfortable with the shoulder on some reps.

I'll try flat DB press next week.

Cable Cross overs

6 plates - 15 reps (up in reps)

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

DB seated curls

50lbs - 7 reps (up in reps)

50lbs - 7 reps

50lbs - 7 reps

going up to 55lbs next week, last week i struggled on 50lbs lol

EZ Curls

55kg - 10 reps (up)

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

Hammer Curls

30lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps (up)

40lbs - 12 reps

45 mins PWO cardio on the stepper.... flicked it onto 'hill mode' and boy what fun....one minute your stepping away easily and next its like treading through treacle!

Felt fecking knackered after....850 cals nuked.

Now, after the weekends shaving i am now Mr Rash Man..... from my legs to my pecs, i itch...... barrgggghhh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45mins AM cardio on the stationary bike this morning... legs sore from yesterday so a jog was out of the question. Watched two episodes of two and a half men lol.

Chest/Biceps

Pec Deck

14 plates - 12 reps (felt light)

15 plates - 12 reps (PB)

14 plates - 12 reps

Smith Incline Press

80kg - 9 reps

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Machine Flat Press

*tried this set up to rest my niggled right shoulder from flat bench*

3 sets of some weight on the stack but not comfortable with the shoulder on some reps.

I'll try flat DB press next week.

Cable Cross overs

6 plates - 15 reps (up in reps)

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

DB seated curls

50lbs - 7 reps (up in reps)

50lbs - 7 reps

50lbs - 7 reps

going up to 55lbs next week, last week i struggled on 50lbs lol

EZ Curls

55kg - 10 reps (up)

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

Hammer Curls

30lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps (up)

40lbs - 12 reps

45 mins PWO cardio on the stepper.... flicked it onto 'hill mode' and boy what fun....one minute your stepping away easily and next its like treading through treacle!

Felt fecking knackered after....850 cals nuked.

Now, after the weekends shaving i am now Mr Rash Man..... from my legs to my pecs, i itch...... barrgggghhh


----------



## FATBOY

thats why its always best to get the hair off this far out m8 gives your skin time to settle could you imagine if you had done that the week before :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Need someone to rub lotion in?

(No, I'm not volunteering. For once. Honest.)


----------



## dmcc

Need someone to rub lotion in?

(No, I'm not volunteering. For once. Honest.)


----------



## SOUTHMAN

man fair play buffing up nicley

fair play on those shiney blue hot pants, kinda look like you should be on roller skates bringing burgers and fries to dudes trucks lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i rolled them up to show off the legs better cheeky sods lol

and dmcc, down boy.... you might not have meant to be lewd but your double posting betrays you!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i rolled them up to show off the legs better cheeky sods lol

and dmcc, down boy.... you might not have meant to be lewd but your double posting betrays you!


----------



## dmcc

Says he. Double posts all over this place tonight.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just checked and my hotel at the NEC this weekend has a gym so happy days....

Thats the cardio sorted. £160 well spent lol.

45 mins cardio this morning, tried jogging but my joints are not supporting this frame well so looked like a prize turkey power walking around the local area


----------



## ares1

whats with all the double posting?


----------



## ares1

whats with all the double posting?

(ill get my coat)


----------



## ElfinTan

*holds the door open :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

3 posts and nowt to reply to! errr....thanks!


----------



## joeyh1485

sounds like things are going well mate

Sorry to hear about the rash I bet that's a pain in the ar*e while doing all the cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers joey, things are moving along. 

the legs are starting to rash up a tiny bit too so yes a right nightmare during cardio lol.

Aloe Vera will be used post-shave next time!!

i must say i am gettign addicted to all this cardio work, went to the gym and threw the stepper on 'hill mode' again and this time beat my all time calorie score! Now 867 cals in 45 mins.... muahahahaaha

The calves scream all the way through, can only help bring out the definition and size.

Followed by usual lark of posing practice.

Now i'm a shaved gorilla there is no hiding for bodyfat, i feel quite conscious of it but only way to get around that is to strip in the gym to just my shorts lol.

Waist is coming in so much now, i bought a pair of combats from GAP 3 weeks ago and now they are fit for filing away until i bulk.


----------



## dmcc

Git. Though of course you're dieting and doing loads of cardio and I'm, well, not. Though my favourite work trousers are now faaar too big. Seems like it's all falling into place for you!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate, thought i would drop in and tease you about food and pester you for pictures
> 
> Seriously though are you planning pics along the way or leaving it? Just realised i did meet you at pompey but for some reason asked if you were Ian
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how you get on


Hi mate! LMFAO, so that was you asking for Ian?

I was like....oooookaaaaayy....not ian...... I'M NOT IAN!! :lol:

I am doing pics every two weeks, if you look back through the pages you will find plenty of them mate. :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/rear delts/calves

reverse grip pulldowns

4 plates - 12 reps (too light)

6 plates - 12 reps (too heavy)

5 plates - 12 reps (goldilocks says just right)

close grip pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps (up)

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Rack Deads

170kg - 8 reps x 4 sets (up!)

Chins

BW - 9 reps (up)

BW - 7 reps (up)

BW - 6 reps (up)

Rear dumbbell flys

25lbs - 12 reps (up)

25lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

Face Pulls

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

Standing calve raises

150kg - 25 reps (15 sec rest)

150kg - 25 reps (15 sec rest)

" - 20 reps ( " )

" - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

" - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

45 mins cardio first thing this morning and 45mins PWO.

I dropped straight arm pulldowns, paul hasnt got back to me still about what exercise to replace them with so i just left an exercise out rather than throw one in for random sake.


----------



## dmcc

Cutting and increasing weight on lifts? Freak


----------



## LittleChris

How do you find rack deadlifts then? Enjoy doing them?

Does Paul allow you a cheat window at all?

Is it picture time this weekend?

Plenty of questions for you to answer there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Cutting and increasing weight on lifts? Freak


just respond well to gear mate so muscle memory kicking in from size i had during my bulk i guess? Chuffed things are getting easier to lift though!



LittleChris said:


> How do you find rack deadlifts then? Enjoy doing them?
> 
> Does Paul allow you a cheat window at all?
> 
> Is it picture time this weekend?
> 
> Plenty of questions for you to answer there


Rack deads are pretty good, i have long ass orangutan arms though so the movement is pretty short even with the pin at the lowest setting lol.

Cheat window? Paul hasn't mentioned anything about one so i havent a clue!

Pictures will be in a week n a half lol...i'm posting them every two weeks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fat loss has come off the face a lot more this week, legs are still pretty much smooth round dumplings though.

working my ass off with the cardio still

weight is 231.6lbs.... still hasnt shifted in 4 weeks BUT i have lost a fair chunk of fat and strength has gone right up so....ding ding ding.....its showing that i'm putting size on.

off to the expo this weekend so diet will be consisting of canned tuna, rice boiled using the hotel kettle and hopefully what i can sweet talk the chefs at my hotel to make for me.

Cardio is covered due to the gym in the hotel so as far as sticking to the plan, everything is golden....


----------



## pastanchicken

Good going mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Make sure you take plenty of food with you so you don't get caught out. Make sure you search us out on Sunday!

How come you dropped the straight arm pull downs?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey tan, i dont think i'd be able to miss ya lol...i'll start with the red hair and then move onto pauls mohawk 

Dropped the straight arm pulldowns as i have been getting some jib in my right shoulder.

--------------------------

Shoulders/triceps

DB seated press

85lbs - 10 reps (up!)

85lbs - 8 reps

80lbs - 10 reps

80lbs - 8 reps

Seated laterals

30lbs - 12 reps (up!)

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

Front db raises

25lbs - 7 reps

25lbs - 7 reps

25lbs - 7 reps

M/C Press - fst-7

32kg - 7 sets - 10 reps - 30 secs rest

first time i managed to use this weight all the way through

DB seated shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 12 reps

Cable pushdowns

stack - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

Skulls

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

Rope OH extensions

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Now....food cooked...now off to the expo!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Have a great time and don't forget to get the classic thumbs-up and handshake photos with the big boys :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Don't forget the airport's not far away either, some half-decent restaurants there too. Enjoy the drive!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back from zee expo....

My hotel had a gym so every morning i woke up at 6:30 and jumped on the cross trainer for 45 minutes... fecking annoying they programmed it so you can only do 20 mins at a time.

Back into the gym after the expo around 6pm for another round of cardio.

This morning i gave myself a lie in and waddled into the gym around 7am lol.

Diet has been very clean (as RACK can back up), spent most of my time asking the booth people at the expo if their samples contained carbs lol.

Mixed my meals around so my main meal was at breakfast so i could take advantage of the breakfast buffet, full of cold meats and poached eggs etc.

Met Pscarb and he's happy with the progress so far but he told me its only going to get tougher!


----------



## dmcc

Back already? Wow.

Well I saw a difference in the 2 weeks since I last saw you and yes, it was a Tupperware-fest. Good man.

You knew it would get harder but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers bud! i posted a few pics in general


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> Met Pscarb and he's happy with the progress so far but he told me its only going to get tougher!


i was very pleased with how you look in person Aaron especially your abs...yes we have alot of work to do but glad i could see in person the progress you made....again sorry for the mix up in calling you mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> i was very pleased with how you look in person Aaron especially your abs...yes we have alot of work to do but glad i could see in person the progress you made....again sorry for the mix up in calling you mate


Hi Paul 

I didnt know you had a stand set up so when some guys mentioned it i made a bee-line. Who was the black woman you were talking too before we spoke? I recognise her from somewhere, very good physique to her.

---------------------------

45mins morning cardio fast walking around the local area, my feet are getting a right battering. I had to pop 3-4 blisters last week and now i seem to be getting new ones on the old ones lol.

I used to have feet as tough as concrete during my MMA days with all the road work but lately all i ever seem to walk is from my car to the gym and from the car to my house [  ]

Felt quite drunk this morning, my head is swimming and thats without the clen! very weird....


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I didnt know you had a stand set up so when some guys mentioned it i made a bee-line. Who was the black woman you were talking too before we spoke? I recognise her from somewhere, very good physique to her.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ....


that was Panther from Gladiators she was very nice her and my wife spoke for ages she even spoke to my little girl on the phone


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 7 sets - 10 reps (30 secs rest between sets)

*going up next week*

Leg press (pscarb stlye)

160kg - 6 sets - 8 reps (10 secs rest between)

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 7 sets - 10 reps (30 secs rest between)

Ham Curls (pscarb style)

40kg - 6 sets - 8 reps (10 secs rest between sets)

*going up next week*

DB Lunges

50lbs - 10 reps per leg - 2 sets

*going up next week*

Sitting calve raises

2 plates - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

2 plates - 25 reps (15 secs rest)

2 plates - 20 reps (10 secs rest)

2 plates - 15 reps (5 secs rest)

2 plates - 15 reps

I actually managed 45 mins PWO cardio on the stepper for the first time after a leg session!!! light headed and still drunk i managed to even beat my all time calorie score with 877!


----------



## leafman

Gonna hav little look threw ur journal buddy hope its all goin ok :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Why do you think you're light-headed? Lack of food or the excitement of seeing me again last weekend? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

leafman said:


> Gonna hav little look threw ur journal buddy hope its all goin ok :thumbup1:


cool, hope you find it a good read bud, any questions fire away



dmcc said:


> Why do you think you're light-headed? Lack of food or the excitement of seeing me again last weekend? :lol:


dont know mate, not light headed so much but more groggy like you have just had 2 pints on an empty stomach... you turn your head and a second later your brain catches up lol :lol:

just a lil bit tired but bought some coffee to fire me up in the morning


----------



## dmcc

Yes, I know that feeling only too well...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

went on my morning speed walk at 5:45, i took a new route and ended up taking over an hour to get back to my house! my feet are getting a soak tonight, i have a blister the size of a 50p piece on the ball of my foot lol.

Drank a can of sugar free red bull on the first part, had a cup of extra strong coffee this morning with breakfast and now with the added clen you can say i'm buzzing off my tits.

Chest workout tonight, i'm going to see if dumbbell declines dont cause my shoulder aggro.

Pics will be fired up this week as its been two weeks since my last lot.


----------



## hilly

looking forward to the pics mate hope everything is going well. bad news about the blisters nothing worse.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

****UPDATE****

For the last few weeks i have been as many members i have spoke to in person and online will know, stressing about the trip to Northern Ireland.

Origionally i had planned to do the Titan in july but this show was shelved sadly due to Andy Ball being taken ill (hope his recovery is going well).

The only show date around this time was the N.I UKBFF show so i took it as being the onyl show i could take part in before i went on hols in July.

A NABBA qualifier has appeared on the calender 10 miles from my front door in Gosport and lies on the old date of the Titan, July 4th.

After the stress of dealing with the logistics of just myself flying to Belfast on my own due to costs being around the £400 mark being too pricey for friends and family, as well as tanning and general prep....

I have decided with advice taken from Pscarb, to concentrate only on the NABBA qualifier and not compete in the N.I UKBFF show.

I will have an extra week of prep

There will be a first timers class

Friends and faimly will be there to offer support

Less stress being on my doorstep

and the possibility of Paul being able to attend on show day

Its not a decision i have taken lightly but already i feel more chilled knowing i'll have the support of friends and family in the audience now...

So.... the prep is now standing at 7 weeks and 4 days out.


----------



## willsey4

Hey Aaron, good to meet you at the Portsmouth show.

How is the prep going? Looking forward to seeing the updated pics and more improvements.


----------



## pastanchicken

Sounds like a good decision mate :rockon:


----------



## pastanchicken

Best get a mod to change the title again :lol:


----------



## rugbyrich

:laugh: :lol: :laugh:that means you have to change the title of the thread again!!!

best of luck. :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know i know!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Good call!!!! Trying to tan up, get to the venue on your own and all that whilst you are so depleted would have been not very nice to say the least. It might not seem like much but small things would have turned in to huge issues!!!! really glad you've made this choice x No lets get that posing sorted!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Good call!!!! Trying to tan up, get to the venue on your own and all that whilst you are so depleted would have been not very nice to say the least. It might not seem like much but small things would have turned in to huge issues!!!! really glad you've made this choice x No lets get that posing sorted!


exactly, i wasnt looking forward to it and i should be... now i cant wait lol.

Plus i know where every junk food outlet is because its my stomping ground lol.

Tan, i was thinking about the last weekend in may and the last weekend in June?

Pop up on a saturday, have a workout, chew your ears off and hit some posing practice?

weekend 6th june and 20th are taken due to stag do and mates wedding :tongue:


----------



## mick_the_brick

For the best mate IMO..

Nice progress - keep on going....


----------



## LittleChris

Makes complete sense


----------



## Incredible Bulk

willsey4 said:


> Hey Aaron, good to meet you at the Portsmouth show.
> 
> How is the prep going? Looking forward to seeing the updated pics and more improvements.


Hey mate! It was good meeting you too :beer:

Prep has been eventful lol, double cardio and low carbs :tongue:

Holding it together ok so no worries, i feel safe in Pauls hands with the prep and now really looking forward to the Gosport show.


----------



## joeyh1485

Good choice on the show mate pity I leave gosport on Friday or I'd be there with the lads for some extra support


----------



## Galtonator

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joeyh1485 said:


> Good choice on the show mate pity I leave gosport on Friday or I'd be there with the lads for some extra support


shame, would be good to meet you mate! 

there will be other times no doubt!



Galtonator said:


> sounds like a good idea


cheers, i think i can sleep a little easier as well lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Tan, i was thinking about the last weekend in may and the last weekend in June?
> 
> Pop up on a saturday, have a workout, chew your ears off and hit some posing practice?
> 
> :tongue:


Yeah those dates are dandy. Danny (training buddy) will be competing at the NAC show on the Sunday so we will be in the gym tanning him up and stuff anyway so that would be good for you to see too. You can have workout and then do a posing master class, Alex our junior will be well up for that too and you're likely to feel less of a dck if you are not on your own. We will be holding the BNBF meet on Sunday morning at the gym and you are more than welcome to stop over for that (we have a camp bed lol) and run through more posing and final preps for Danny but his show isn't til the afternoon.


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey mate! It was good meeting you too :beer:
> 
> Prep has been eventful lol, double cardio and low carbs :tongue:
> 
> Holding it together ok so no worries, i feel safe in Pauls hands with the prep and now really looking forward to the Gosport show.


Good stuff mate, keep it going. You know the result will be well worth it.

When is the show and I will try to come down again.


----------



## willsey4

Scrap the show date as i see the thread title has changed!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah those dates are dandy. Danny (training buddy) will be competing at the NAC show on the Sunday so we will be in the gym tanning him up and stuff anyway so that would be good for you to see too. You can have workout and then do a posing master class, Alex our junior will be well up for that too and you're likely to feel less of a dck if you are not on your own. We will be holding the BNBF meet on Sunday morning at the gym and you are more than welcome to stop over for that (we have a camp bed lol) and run through more posing and final preps for Danny but his show isn't til the afternoon.


schaaaweeeet! 

Ha ha, i am hard to embaress but the more people to pose off against the better!!

The BNBF show sounds like a riot, your gym must have a pretty good atmosphere. Is this show the last weekend in may or june?



willsey4 said:


> Good stuff mate, keep it going. You know the result will be well worth it.


cheers mate... steamed through cardio tonight with gusto... nothing like putting on a show for friends and family lol

---------------------------

Chest n Bi's

Peck deck

15 plates (stack) - 12 reps

15 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

Incline smith press

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps +1

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps +1

Decline smith press

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls (seated)

55lbs - 7 reps (up)

55lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 7 reps

EZ Curls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 6 reps

Hammer Curls

40lbs - 8 reps (up)

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

45 Mins PWO cardio


----------



## ElfinTan

May 31st. It's the NAC qualifier and just down the road. The BNBF meets a really good. Nice bunch and it's open to anyone to come down not just nattys.


----------



## dmcc

Big decision but I agree it's the right one (though good luck getting your money back off Flybe).

I sense a UKM outing to Gosport...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> May 31st. It's the NAC qualifier and just down the road. The BNBF meets a really good. Nice bunch and it's open to anyone to come down not just nattys.


Sounds good Tan, count me in! I'm always game for a bodybuilding show regardless of association. The nattys wont look at me as a heathen dark devil worshipper will they? lol



dmcc said:


> Big decision but I agree it's the right one (though good luck getting your money back off Flybe).
> 
> I sense a UKM outing to Gosport...


Phoned them and i've lost the money sadly but sh1t happens... put it down to experiance.

Wooooop, gosport outing!!! I'll be the deck stained carb depleted zombie this time though! Krespe creme time me thinks lol. :lol:

Zara has already given me some added motivation to get on stage lmao


----------



## dmcc

And at least you'll have someone to cover you in creosote.

If I may quote from a rep comment: "Woop woop! Does this mean I get Krispy Kremes??"

Oh go on then. But only because you're you.


----------



## 3752

i have a first timer in the NAC show on the 31st should be a good show being one day after the Britain....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> And at least you'll have someone to cover you in creosote.
> 
> If I may quote from a rep comment: "Woop woop! Does this mean I get Krispy Kremes??"
> 
> Oh go on then. But only because you're you.


You know it makes sense :tongue:



Pscarb said:


> i have a first timer in the NAC show on the 31st should be a good show being one day after the Britain....


Cool, you'll have to point him out so i can give him support. 

-------------------

Ok, i had a blister the size of a 50p on my foot and a new one emerged underneath it yesterday after my 5 mile walk and it has grown to epic proportions! Foot has swollen a bit and the blood rush when standing is agony :cursing:

Last night i had to soak the foot and cut away all the dead skin and its not a pretty sight! Can barely walk on the foot but thankfully a lot better now i cleared it up a bit. Covered in vaseline to stop it drying out and cracking while i walk on it as best as i can.

So as a consequence i switched my AM stroll around town to 45 mins on the stationary bike while watching 'Forbidden Kingdom'...no its not a porno

Cardio on the stepper is easy enough as the feet dont get smashed on the machine so business as usual tonight.


----------



## joeyh1485

that sounds painful as fcuk mate

I love how you slipped the blood an guts quote in there "buisiness as usual" ha ha


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sounds good Tan, count me in! I'm always game for a bodybuilding show regardless of association. The nattys wont look at me as a heathen dark devil worshipper will they? lol


Then you will be in a club of devil worshippers!!!!!!! The natty's are actually a good bunch and most don't actually have a problem with assisted BB's excepot when they try to compete in natural feds....but that's a whole other debate. If they did have a problem they would hardly be holding their meets here now would they.

Cool....i forgot it was the Brits on the Saturday. Get here early we can go to that too. The Brits is a good show....does anyone know if it's a run through?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joeyh1485 said:


> that sounds painful as fcuk mate
> 
> I love how you slipped the blood an guts quote in there "buisiness as usual" ha ha


LOL, got to love his mentality! :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> Then you will be in a club of devil worshippers!!!!!!! The natty's are actually a good bunch and most don't actually have a problem with assisted BB's excepot when they try to compete in natural feds....but that's a whole other debate. If they did have a problem they would hardly be holding their meets here now would they.
> 
> Cool....i forgot it was the Brits on the Saturday. Get here early we can go to that too. The Brits is a good show....does anyone know if it's a run through?


Brilliant, sounds like a cracking weekend!!! Can't wait, we'll have to swap a few PM's with phone numbers etc to sort some things out.

Please have no cheesecakes on display on the kitchen side lol

I will be 4 weeks out :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm not that cruel FFS. :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

How long do you have for a posing routine IB?

Strill going with that Rammstein song or have you changed your mind?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll have 1 minute for a posing routine

i have found a tune and it will need editing but around 20 seconds where i'd like to start posing.






---------------------------

No workout today but back into the gym for cardio... went for it today and nailed an hour on the stepper hitting 1150 cals. I know i'm only meant to do 45 mins but i was buzzing off my tits on sugar free redbull and glutamine lol.

Foot is healing a bit.... piccy for the non squeemish lol


----------



## LittleChris

Great song choice. On my gym playlist as it so happens.

Foot looks nasty- tried a hot salt bath? Not much use TBH if you are goinng to pound it tomorrow though. Just have to grin and bear it I suppose.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah hot salt bath last night, letting it dry out today as its looking like a lepers foot with all the soaking lol.


----------



## dmcc

AIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

You'll have to plug the show to get some more of us lot down. I have a vague idea where Gosport is - bus from P&S station?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha, very true.... i'll get on it

Ok, you'll need to catch the next stop to Portsmouth Harbour

The ferry terminal is right next to the train station

Catch the Gosport Ferry over to Gosport

You'll need a taxi to the venue but its 15 mins walk or 5 min taxi drive

just for you darren lol


----------



## dmcc

Ticket info for a 2nd KK.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ticket info?


----------



## dmcc

How much and where from.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gosport ferry?

http://www.gosportferry.co.uk/

£2.20 return

saturday service

0530 - 0930 every 15 mins

0930 - 1800 every 7.5 mins

1800 - midnight every 15 mins


----------



## dmcc

No................................... the show.

Low-carb blond moment or am I being unclear? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you were being unclear lol, the address of the place is above 

Prices? I'll nab a flyer form the gym...little info is on the net mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Aiiiiight bitches, i know you'll scan right to the pics so i'll throw my workout in first PMSL....

Reverse grip pulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

*weights up on 2nd,3rd,4th set*

Close grip pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Rack deads

170kg - 8 reps x 4 sets

*going up next week*

Chins

BW - 7 reps

BW - 6 reps

BW - 5 reps

Rear laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

Face pulls

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

Standing calve raises

120kg - 25 reps (15 sec rest)

120kg - 25 reps

120kg - 20 reps

120kg - 15 reps (10 sec rest)

120kg - 10 reps (5 sec rest)

OK PIC TIME!!!!!!

There's load to choose from.... so fill your boots lol

click to enlarge


----------



## dmcc

Arms looking good as always; starting to see abs; your legs scare me and now I need a hug.


----------



## Big Dawg

Starting to come in mate. You've got a v good chest. Cuts are starting to come through in legs. Maybe a bit behind for around 7 weeks out, but it's your first show and I'm sure you'll do v well. Best of luck!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Arms looking good as always; starting to see abs; your legs scare me and now I need a hug.


HA HA, cheers bud...slowly getting there, plenty of hard work left



AlasTTTair said:


> Starting to come in mate. You've got a v good chest. Cuts are starting to come through in legs. Maybe a bit behind for around 7 weeks out, but it's your first show and I'm sure you'll do v well. Best of luck!


yeah i know i'm behind, dont forget i was 3 stone heavier not long ago.

the down falls of my bulk but regardless of it all, i will be in the best shape of my life when paul is finished.

We've all got to start and learn somewhere, i knew i wouldnt nail it first time off but it just makes me more determined to get the best shape i can with what i'm working with

cheers


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'll have 1 minute for a posing routine
> 
> i have found a tune and it will need editing but around 20 seconds where i'd like to start posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/?action=view&current=DSCF0073.jpg]


I would suggest your GUNS are not nearly big enough to pull posing to that music off mate,

May i suggest






starting around about 17 sec mark:thumbup1:

I think that encompasses what your trying to achieve and what is actually achievable with your physique to a TEE:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> I would suggest your GUNS are not nearly big enough to pull posing to that music off mate,
> 
> May i suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting around about 17 sec mark:thumbup1:
> 
> I think that encompasses what your trying to achieve and what is actually achievable with your physique to a TEE:thumb:


sleep well old man for tonight you have no competition...but soon the young blood will rise and out-salvo your gunshow!!

BOOM BOOM BABY...lights out :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS....I won't be able to call you chunkster for much longer! I actually think you look good for 8 weeks out, especially as it's you 1st 'proper' diet. Everything is coming in at at nice steady rate and you are certainly in good hands with Mr Scarb (don't tell him I said that though ffs). Keep chipping away Chunkster!!!!!


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> sleep well old man for tonight you have no competion...but soon the young blood will rise and out-salvo your gunshow!!
> 
> BOOM BOOM BABY...lights out :lol:


Sleep apnea aside I will sleep like a baby ( a big baby that snores a lot  but doesnt wet his bet as prostrate is currently still good to go)

And I await your GUN SHOW BOOOOOOOM (2 tickets please:thumbup1

Bring it on youngun

"when i was your age blah blah blah":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Getting there slowly but surely 

Nerves kicking in at all?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> FFS....I won't be able to call you chunkster for much longer! I actually think you look good for 8 weeks out, especially as it's you 1st 'proper' diet. Everything is coming in at at nice steady rate and you are certainly in good hands with Mr Scarb (don't tell him I said that though ffs). Keep chipping away Chunkster!!!!!


7 weeks out saturday 

You are correct, it is my first controlled diet...when i was crash dieting for MMA i just cut out food to make weight.

I have spoke to paul a fair few times and with my progress i feel happier and happier every week...not ass licking him, its me busting my ass lol but its good having his guidance.

I will do mate 



jw007 said:


> Sleep apnea aside I will sleep like a baby ( a big baby that snores a lot  but doesnt wet his bet as prostrate is currently still good to go)
> 
> And I await your GUN SHOW BOOOOOOOM (2 tickets please:thumbup1
> 
> Bring it on youngun
> 
> "when i was your age blah blah blah":lol: :lol: :lol:


how long ago were you my age again? :lol:

If you want to come to the show i'll be sorting out tickets later on



LittleChris said:


> Getting there slowly but surely
> 
> Nerves kicking in at all?


cheers bud

Nerves? Not really, i'm busting a nut with the training and i will bring as good a package as i can. As i said above, regardless, i'll be in the best shape ive ever been in so i'm looking forward to show day.


----------



## coco

you have came a looong way, looking great

your quads are going to be special when ripped mate.


----------



## Big Dawg

Incredible Bulk said:


> HA HA, cheers bud...slowly getting there, plenty of hard work left
> 
> yeah i know i'm behind, dont forget i was 3 stone heavier not long ago.
> 
> the down falls of my bulk but regardless of it all, i will be in the best shape of my life when paul is finished.
> 
> We've all got to start and learn somewhere, i knew i wouldnt nail it first time off but it just makes me more determined to get the best shape i can with what i'm working with
> 
> cheers


Oh of course mate, a lot's come off and you've set a date and you're sticking to it so kudos. Regardless of your placing (which I'm sure will be good), you'll be in good stead to benefit from the rebound, bulk more leanly this time and add a lot of good mass before your next comp. Best of luck mate, hope it goes well.


----------



## ElfinTan

Only 7 weeks.....Oh no....that's it....you're bllxd!

;0) x


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking awesome mate your lower lats are looking great in the lat spread


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate, legs are huge


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Only 7 weeks.....Oh no....that's it....you're bllxd!
> 
> ;0) x


i know, better quit now eh? :tongue:



joeyh1485 said:


> Looking awesome mate your lower lats are looking great in the lat spread


cheers mate, my lower lats have always been a plus, i just hope one day i can bring up the traps and overall thickness.



hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate, legs are huge


cheers mate, 15 rep squats.... gotta love 'em lol :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Really only one trusted (or two if you are lucky) opinions matter as to where you are at in your prep and these are the ONLY ones you should listen to....all the rest is nice to have but pretty useless as in the main it will only fck you up later down the line!!! We alllove hearing we look great and that is fine but when you are in you knickers under the scrutiny of the spot light no amount of bigging up will make you look good if you don't! You have good eyes in your corner just make sure that you keep your ears tuned into them when the going gets tough and you start having wobbles!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Cheers Tan, now i can start putting him down at will


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Really only one trusted (or two if you are lucky) opinions matter as to where you are at in your prep and these are the ONLY ones you should listen to....all the rest is nice to have but pretty useless as in the main it will only fck you up later down the line!!! We alllove hearing we look great and that is fine but when you are in you knickers under the scrutiny of the spot light no amount of bigging up will make you look good if you don't! You have good eyes in your corner just make sure that you keep your ears tuned into them when the going gets tough and you start having wobbles!!!!


very true... 

As you say, its all good hearing the praise but once under the spot lights i dont want to look like a fat nacker who got up on stage for a dare.

So until show time i'm keeping my head down and the cardio up



Ak_88 said:


> Cheers Tan, now i can start putting him down at will


dont forget i'm the guy who picks your weights and also spots you :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Just catching up on your pics mate -

Very impressed with your progress yourself and Paul are doing a cracking job.

Told you - beast in the making.

Looking very thick mate 

Reps on the way.


----------



## willsey4

Mate, great pics. Starting to take good shape now. Will good to see close the show date when the cuts in the legs appear. You have some good size on your legs so if they come in diced this will stand out above the other competitors. After the last shows I have been to the competitors really stand out when they have a good set of diced legs and a set of calves.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mick_the_brick said:


> Just catching up on your pics mate -
> 
> Very impressed with your progress yourself and Paul are doing a cracking job.
> 
> Told you - beast in the making.
> 
> Looking very thick mate
> 
> Reps on the way.


cheers mate! :thumbup1:

I have a lot of respect for you mick so that means a lot bud.



willsey4 said:


> Mate, great pics. Starting to take good shape now. Will good to see close the show date when the cuts in the legs appear. You have some good size on your legs so if they come in diced this will stand out above the other competitors. After the last shows I have been to the competitors really stand out when they have a good set of diced legs and a set of calves.


cheers willsey. 

i've switched morning cardio to stationary bike as this produces a deep burn in the thighs...see if this brings out some cuts, calves are getting a hammering from the stepper.

-------------------------------------------------------

shoulders/triceps

DB Seated Press

85lbs - 10 reps

85lbs - 10 reps

85lbs - 10 reps

85lbs - 8 reps

Seated DB Laterals

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

DB Front raises

25lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 7 reps

M/C Press - fst-7

32kg - 7 sets - 10 reps (30 secs rest)

DB Seated shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 12 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

15 plates - 12 reps

15 plates - 10 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

Skulls

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps

Cable OH extensions

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

45mins Cardio AM and PWO

Totally drained by the end of this week... tried to keep myself to myself at the gym but some schmoe thought it was wise to ask me what i do to train shoulders.... during my frikin rest period of fst-7.

He was grunted off, left him to bother other people and avoided eye contact.


----------



## willsey4

Dont forget the lunges, ive been told this is great for the cuts


----------



## EDG301

Just looked at pics a couple of pages back, nice work fella, keep it up! and that foot is horrific!!! reps for carrying on with cardio!!! lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

willsey4 said:


> Dont forget the lunges, ive been told this is great for the cuts


yup, they are used to full stomach renching effect!! :tongue:



EDG301 said:


> Just looked at pics a couple of pages back, nice work fella, keep it up! and that foot is horrific!!! reps for carrying on with cardio!!! lol


thanks mate!

lol, yes the foot seriously sucked for a few days but the show had to go on! :lol:


----------



## Guest

WOW! not checked in here since you were bulking...what a fcuking big difference you have come a huge way....well done mate!


----------



## FATBOY

m8 its coming together nicly now just keep doing what your doing

fb


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> WOW! not checked in here since you were bulking...what a fcuking big difference you have come a huge way....well done mate!





FATBOY said:


> m8 its coming together nicly now just keep doing what your doing
> 
> fb


cheers guys! 

I'm chuffed to bits with the progress so far but tomorrow is another day (that involves cardio :lol: )

this place really does lift my spirits :beer:


----------



## Guest

> I'm chuffed to bits with the progress so far


most would be bulk, looking good mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

romper stomper said:


> most would be bulk, looking good mate.


cheers bud 



bulkaholic said:


> Hello Ian, big changes there mate since last time i checked in:thumbup1: Moving in the right direction for sure. Do you hate Paul with a passion yet and all his evil diet stands for:lol: You will.....you will
> 
> Keep grinding away. How many weeks out mate? Those legs are carrying some serious mass dude:thumb:


Stop calling me IAN!!!!! :lol: People will think its my name lol.

I actually want to have Pauls children right now so now...not hating him yet lol. :tongue: Results are coming in thick and fast so being as stubborn as a mule, i actually like the diet and training (bar leg day...that sucks).

7 weeks today..dum dum dummmmmmmmm :whistling:

----------------------------

45Mins pre-breakfast cardio

weight: 228lbs

been shopping today and i now have 20 rump steaks and 20 chicken breasts sitting in the freezer! bulk from the butchers is always good... £30.

i have been chatting to a few members on other forums and one raised a herbal supplement that can help with fat loss via insulin sensativity.

Its been an interesting read so thanks to gym bunny:



> Cinnamon is an amazing spice that should be used whenever you can. It's a natural sweetener and so can be used in place of sugar, e.g. in porridge, in coffee etc etc.
> 
> * Moderates blood sugar levels, which is imperative in trying to reduce body fat.
> 
> o Cinnamon contains phytochemicals called 'chalcone polymers' that increase glucose metabolism more than 20 times the normal rate.
> 
> o These 'chalcone polymers' are also powerful antioxidants.
> 
> * Appears to mimic insulin thus increasing glucose uptake by cells.
> 
> * Cinnamon's water-soluble active ingredient is called 'cinnulin'.
> 
> o Cinnulin rebuilds the insulin receptor sites thus making you more insulin sensitive.
> 
> * Recent research has shown that cinnamon reduced triglycerides, total cholesterol and LDL (bad) cholesterol in people with Type II Diabetes.
> 
> o People with both Type I & II Diabetes would benefit from cinnamon's effects.
> 
> * Cinnamon also contains anthocyanins, which improve capillary function.
> 
> * It can help combat candida through the use of it's eugenol & geraniol phytochemicals; this likely due to antimicrobacterial properties of the aforementioned compounds.
> 
> * Cinnamon also contains anti-inflammatory compounds that may be helpful in reducing pain and stiffness of muscles, joints, and menstrual discomfort.
> 
> * Improves digestive function by acting as a carminative (a "gas reliever").
> 
> * Cinnamon contains catechins that help relieve nausea.
> 
> * Cinnamon also appears to improve appetite.
> 
> The "Cinnamon Stick Fat Loss Trick"
> 
> 1. Depending on the size, take 2-3 cinnamon sticks (or some powder) and break them into a large glass jug.
> 
> 2. Fill the jug with boiling water, cover and leave to steep.
> 
> 3. Once cooled (warm is ok) strain the liquid, discarding the solids, and store in the fridge.
> 
> 4. Drink a small glass (~250ml) with each meal; up to four per day. After one to three weeks reduce intake to just one cup per day.
> 
> This is a very cheap way to help lose excess fat as it very quickly improves your body's insulin receptor sites.


 also: http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/cinnamon.htm

i have some cinnamon tea on the brew as we speak.


----------



## hilly

sounds interesting and very nice as i love cinnamon


----------



## 3752

cinnamon is excellant at keeping insulin under control but don't be thinking it will strip you down i believe from my use of it over the years to be better at keeping fat off rather than stripping fat.......squeeze some lemon in the jug of cinnamon water....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol of course... every little helps

will add some lemon! cheers paul


----------



## dmcc

Note to self - get down to the halal butchers in Tooting High Street...

£30 is a bargain!


----------



## 3752

Aaron Email sent buddy


----------



## Incredible Bulk

replied mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok, weekly prep update time!

Changes next week:

T3 added @ 75mcg ED

clen dropped until saturday

Cardio upped to 60mins AM (kept at 45mins PWO)

Diet the same this week while i adapt to changes (thank god!)

I also get to have a medium pizza tomorrow for my last meal!

The drunk feeling i have been getting is a sign of my metabolism slowing down so Paul has put in a cheat meal to get things kicking along again.

(yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay)


----------



## dmcc

PIZZA POWER!!

Works for me... :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Paul has been repped for doing me a favour as well as you

:lol:


----------



## chris2678

good luck i just finnished my diet and quilified for british championships this year now i got about 11 weeks of off season then back on diet for another 16 weeks thats hard work

chris adams inter over 90 look out for me at british i will the most conditioned one lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Good job it wasnt eggs :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Good job it wasnt eggs :0)


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just had my first cheat meal in 6 weeks and pottered off to dominoes pizza.

i think paul scarb phoned them in advance as there was no large sizes due to dough shortage lol.

now, when i got home i opened the box full of the joy a 10 year old kid displays on xmas day.

Now imagine, instead of an XBOX 360....he finds socks....

thin limp pizza with crap topping and over cooked. 

i have been cheated out of my cheat meal!!!!

Dont get me wrong i was inhaling the pizza more than i was chewing it but dammit it was an anti-climax!

Now feel stuffed...slightly sick (where has my XXL pizza storage gut gone?!)

Dominoes is off my christmas card list


----------



## chrisj28

I know that full feeling mate ive been dieting for what seems like forever now.

You look forward to your cheat meal once a week. Chicken kebab for me you order it and cant even eat half of it what a gready barsteward i used to be.

You are coming on great mate good solid physique good luck for your show


----------



## dmcc

Aw mate... that sucks. Which one did you get?

Now would not be a good time to tell you that I got a Piri-Piri Pizza last night and it was fcking fantastic, so I won't.

:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chrisj28 said:


> You are coming on great mate good solid physique good look for your show


cheers chris! 



dmcc said:


> Aw mate... that sucks? Which one did you get?
> 
> Now would not be a good time to tell you that I got a Piri-Piri Pizza last night and it was fcking fantastic, so I won't.
> 
> :lol:


mighty meaty.... more like barely meaty


----------



## dmcc

Hm not good. Reasons I don't go to Pizza Slut...


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then Ian 

How's things mate..??

RIP Pizza


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bulkaholic said:


> Nice one mate, i love dominos, shame it was crap. I havent eaten 1 for months now as once I pop I just cant stop:lol:
> 
> Anyway will the real Ian please stand up, please stand up


Next time i will be making my own!! :tongue:

And this Ian you speak of, sounds a handsome fella



mick_the_brick said:


> Now then Ian
> 
> How's things mate..??
> 
> RIP Pizza


Hey dave, how's it going? 

I'm great cheers mate, back on the diet and full of energy. it really is weird, one minute i'm hanging out my ass and now i'm full of beans.

Pizza has done its magic!

Morning cardio was back pounding the streets again for an hour = a few miles, feet are holding up well but not a pretty sight to look at!

Looking forward to seeing Elfintan and PG on the weekend!

Tan, after that youtube vid you sent of PG posing, i tried some of the leg tips and my legs looked 10x better, thanks 

The BBQ i was meant to go to on sunday has been cancelled so i can now make the 4pm show :beer:

Taking the T3 every morning 75mcg, are you meant to feel anything off it like clen?

I miss my morning shakes from the clen though, always fun when your pushing a mouse round the desk and cant stop clicking the button :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Is it this weekend or next???? I'm confused now!

Roger Shelley is fab at getting the most out of physiques (he's the chap you can hear talking), excellent photographer too....reminds me of Kung Fu Panda :0)

T3's didn't give me the shakes but after a while I got a pounding heart and after process of elimination worked out it was down to them.


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Taking the T3 every morning 75mcg, are you meant to feel anything off it like clen?
> 
> I miss my morning shakes from the clen though, always fun when your pushing a mouse round the desk and cant stop clicking the button :lol:


LOL! i remeber using 160mcg and trying to eat musli, fooking hell it was hard work. i think more went on the desk than in me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Is it this weekend or next???? I'm confused now!
> 
> Roger Shelley is fab at getting the most out of physiques (he's the chap you can hear talking), excellent photographer too....reminds me of Kung Fu Panda :0)
> 
> T3's didn't give me the shakes but after a while I got a pounding heart and after process of elimination worked out it was down to them.


hmmm... i am world reknown for my blondeness so it could be next weekend! :lol: let me know lol

body temp is up i know that *fan beside desk on*


----------



## mick_the_brick

T3 - I feel a rise in body temp.. but no shakes or anything.. drink loads of water 

BTW - you have a PM on UGM


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'm great cheers mate, back on the diet and full of energy. it really is weird, one minute i'm hanging out my ass and now i'm full of beans.
> 
> Pizza has done its magic!


weird that aint it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mick_the_brick said:


> T3 - I feel a rise in body temp.. but no shakes or anything.. drink loads of water
> 
> BTW - you have a PM on UGM


cool, good to know 

i'm on 4litres minimum, 2 litres is gone by lunch time


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> weird that aint it


 :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmm... i am world reknown for my blondeness so it could be next weekend! :lol: let me know lol
> 
> body temp is up i know that *fan beside desk on*


Well Barbie if we take the last weekend in May as you said then that would be next weekend....same as the NABBA Brits!


----------



## dmcc

I didn't get the shakes on clen, I feel left out... :crying:

:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Well Barbie if we take the last weekend in May as you said then that would be next weekend....same as the NABBA Brits!


 :innocent: :whistling: :whistling: :lol:



dmcc said:


> I didn't get the shakes on clen, I feel left out... :crying:
> 
> :lol:


you are missing out mate! :tongue:

----------------------

legs

leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg - 10 rep x 7 sets (30 sec rest)

*slow reps to the tempo 3:3*

leg press (paul scarb 6's)

160kg x 8 reps x 6 sets (10 sec rest)

leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg - 10 rep x 7 sets (30 sec rest)

*slow reps to the tempo 3:3 again*

ham curls (paul scarb 6's)

40kg - 8 reps x 6 sets (10 sec rest)

DB Lunges

50lbs - 10 reps per leg x 2 sets

Sitting calve raises

3 plates - 25 reps (up)

2 plates - 20 reps

2 plates - 20 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

60mins AM Cardio

45mins PWO Cardio

10 mins posing practice, leaning up quite nicely


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Taking the T3 every morning 75mcg


 What you going up to dose wise mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> What you going up to dose wise mate?


paul is the organ grinder

i am the monkey dancing to the tune :lol:

i.e. i aint got a clue :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

70 mins AM cardio, blister forming on the other foot lol.

The route for my walk took longer than expected today, the T3 is making me feel hotter and hotter as the days go by!

Not sexy hot....sweating and "who turned the heating on FFS" hot


----------



## mick_the_brick

Personally 100mcg ED and over for me eats alot of tissue..

75mcg max is what I run..

That is even with lots of AAS support and protein

LOL @ the monkey dancing to the tune


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> paul is the organ grinder
> 
> i am the monkey dancing to the tune :lol:
> 
> i.e. i aint got a clue :tongue:


IMO so called Bodybuilders like you give this "sport" ( :lol: :lol a bad name:cursing:

If your putting extremly dangerous chemicals in your body that can kill (yes I watched news this morn and some d1ckhead is attributing his sons death to AAS, and I for one believe him :whistling: ) Then you should have done your research before hand and know EXACTLY what your putting into your body and why...

Taking or following blindly advice from some "self styled":whistling: Guru who has nothing more than and interest in getting into your pants:whistling: is sending out the wrong signals, Signals That this "sport" does not need:ban: :cursing:

ps

Keep up good work guys:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pps

Low carbs or not, HULK WILL SMASH YOU

PPPS

KEEP IT TIGHT


----------



## mick_the_brick

jw007 said:


> IMO so called Bodybuilders like you give this "sport" ( :lol: :lol a bad name:cursing:
> 
> If your putting extremly dangerous chemicals in your body that can kill (yes I watched news this morn and some d1ckhead is attributing his sons death to AAS, and I for one believe him :whistling: ) Then you should have done your research before hand and know EXACTLY what your putting into your body and why...
> 
> *Taking or following blindly advice from some "self styled":whistling: Guru who has nothing more than and interest in getting into your pants:whistling: is sending out the wrong signals, Signals That this "sport" does not need* :ban: :cursing:
> 
> ps
> 
> Keep up good work guys:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> pps
> 
> Low carbs or not, HULK WILL SMASH YOU
> 
> PPPS
> 
> KEEP IT TIGHT


ahahahahahahaa


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mick_the_brick said:


> Personally 100mcg ED and over for me eats alot of tissue..
> 
> 75mcg max is what I run..
> 
> That is even with lots of AAS support and protein
> 
> LOL @ the monkey dancing to the tune


I've read that for some/most, no matter what gear they are running, >75mcg = losing muscle tissue.



jw007 said:


> IMO so called Bodybuilders like you give this "sport" a bad name.
> 
> If your putting extremly dangerous chemicals in your body that can kill (yes I watched news this morn and some d1ckhead is attributing his sons death to AAS, and I for one believe him) Then you should have done your research before hand and know EXACTLY what your putting into your body and why...
> 
> Taking or following blindly advice from some "self styled":whistling: Guru who has nothing more than and interest in getting into your pants:whistling: is sending out the wrong signals, Signals That this "sport" does not need
> 
> ps
> 
> Keep up good work guys:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> pps
> 
> Low carbs or not, HULK WILL SMASH YOU
> 
> PPPS
> 
> KEEP IT TIGHT


I know what i am taking, i do my research/reading so pipe down, hulk or no hulk, you whine like a fishermans wife. :lol:

You do make a good point however (i see your head inflating), some do take compounds without knowing what they are actually taking and its effect on the body

Sleep and rest well joe... piece humpty dumpty back together again and we can play with the big weights after the prep. :tongue:

You do know that if they give me number 26 i will laugh me ass off on stage! KEEEEEEEP IT TIIIIIIGHT 26, ALL YOURS BABY


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> I've read that for some/most, no matter what gear they are running, >75mcg = losing muscle tissue.
> 
> I know what i am taking, i do my research/reading so pipe down, hulk or no hulk, you whine like a fishermans wife. :lol:
> 
> You do make a good point however (i see your head inflating), some do take compounds without knowing what they are actually taking and its effect on the body
> 
> *Sleep and rest well joe... piece humpty dumpty back together again and we can play with the big weights after the prep. * :tongue:
> 
> You do know that if they give me number 26 i will laugh me ass off on stage! KEEEEEEEP IT TIIIIIIGHT 26, ALL YOURS BABY


Well i never dropped my poundages when i was prepping...Just saying:whistling:

HUMPTY HULK:lol: I like it:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> Taking or following blindly advice from some "self styled":whistling: Guru who has nothing more than and interest in getting into your pants:whistling: is sending out the wrong signals, Signals That this "sport" does not need:ban: :cursing:


OI i am styled by Gok.....



jw007 said:


> Well i never dropped my poundages when i was prepping...Just saying:whistling:
> 
> HUMPTY HULK:lol: I like it:thumbup1:


well you cannot drop down from the silver dumbells can you


----------



## ElfinTan

*thinks she may have over done it on the t3/4 hence rather pounding heart!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> *thinks she may have over done it on the t3/4 hence rather pounding heart!!!!


you sure you just didnt see PG? :tongue:

I am feeling quite lethargic on the T3, 5 cups of coffee and still snoozeville :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Errrr.....nope :0) It was the most disconcerting feeling. Not a racing heart just LOUD...real boom in my head! Worse when I was in bed. Not a nice feeling.


----------



## willsey4

Whens the next pics going up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Errrr.....nope :0) It was the most disconcerting feeling. Not a racing heart just LOUD...real boom in my head! Worse when I was in bed. Not a nice feeling.


is this a preview of coming attractions? :blink: :blink:

hope you feel better soon tan, that sounds bad.



willsey4 said:


> Whens the next pics going up?


next week mate! 

-------------------------------

chest/biceps

peck deck

15 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

Incline smith press

95kg - 9 reps (up)

95kg - 8 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

decline smith press

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

*going up next week*

cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

DB seated curls

60lbs - 6 reps (up)

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

ez curls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

(going up next week)

hammer curls

40lbs - 8 reps (up)

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

(going up next week)

45mins PWO cardio


----------



## willsey4

Good stuff, will be good to see the improvements. How you do 45 min cardio post workout i have no idea. Ive just come back from the gym and absolutely shattered. Cant think of anything worse then to do cardio!

Dreading my first show!


----------



## ElfinTan

Stopped ages ago.....shortly after coming off the T's!!!!! I think there may have been a connection!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> paul is the organ grinder
> 
> i am the monkey dancing to the tune :lol:
> 
> i.e. i aint got a clue :tongue:


 :thumb:

Love it mate, thats the way its meant to be

Watch those blisters though bud, I had them all over my feet.....heels, toes, in between toes, soles of my feet. It was agony. I invested in a decent pair of Asic's trainers, they are so comfy and really did the trick


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Love it mate, thats the way its meant to be
> 
> Watch those blisters though bud, I had them all over my feet.....heels, toes, in between toes, soles of my feet. It was agony. I invested in a decent pair of Asic's trainers, they are so comfy and really did the trick


I had to pop a big one again last night but luckily enough no issues this morning during my cardio! My reasoning is that they have got to stop sometime! But i think my future career as a foot model is over, possible side step to becoming a foot double for a hobbit if they make another lord of the rings film though..... silver lining

75mins AM cardio, same route but took even longer again, this T3 is sapping the soul out of me lol.

Shares in tesco own brand sugar free red bull have soared as i have bought Port Solent's entire stock. 6 cans for £1.50? get in.... :beer:


----------



## 3752

Aaron pick a different route their is a reason it should only be 60min make sure it is only this tomorrow....

as for your feel mate go into a camping climbing shop they sell socks that have an inner lining i use these when i do cardio pre-comp they stop the blisters


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> Aaron pick a different route their is a reason it should only be 60min make sure it is only this tomorrow....
> 
> as for your feel mate go into a camping climbing shop they sell socks that have an inner lining i use these when i do cardio pre-comp they stop the blisters


ok paul will do 

will drive down to the local rock and ski shop after work


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45mins PM cardio

drained for energy and drinking coffee/red bull like its going out of fashion!

Yup, the prep blues are setting in! 

Jeans are getting baggier and i've only just fit back into the buggers, no in half way house with jeans having a waist too big and the legs too small

Paul, I sent you a PM this week BTW, if you could feedback mate?


----------



## dmcc

Hmmm I think I shall have to persuade Joe to come to Gosport as well, so we can wave Jaffa Cakes at you and shout supportive abuse...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Hmmm I think I shall have to persuade Joe to come to Gosport as well, so we can wave Jaffa Cakes at you and shout supportive abuse...


jaffa cakes....hmmmmm...sweet sweeeeee....... :cursing: :tongue:

sounds great to me! But i think humpty hulk's support would be along the lines of "hey fatty, get off the stage, did you get up there for a dare?!" :lol:

----------------------

60mins on the stationary bike this morning that dragged serious ass, i watched the 'mummy the dragon emperor' and i have got to say it is one of the worst films i have seen in a long while.

my friends stag do is coming along thick and fast, i am best man and for the last 6 months have had the stress of organising a HUGE stag do for 12 people.

Origional plan was to cut loose and drink/eat but i will be maintaining my diet throughout. I will have 2-3 drinks but vodka/diet coke.

It will be 4 weeks away from the show so i dont want to throw things off, plus i have to herd 12 drunken guys back to base camp on the saturday night!

The place i have organised has agreed to help me out with my diet and i will be bringing my own meals for them to cook. Very good of them. :beer:


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> jaffa cakes....hmmmmm...sweet sweeeeee....... :cursing: :tongue:
> 
> sounds great to me! But i think humpty hulk's support would be along the lines of "hey fatty, get off the stage, did you get up there for a dare?!" :lol:
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 60mins on the stationary bike this morning that dragged serious ass, i watched the 'mummy the dragon emperor' and i have got to say it is one of the worst films i have seen in a long while.
> 
> my friends stag do is coming along thick and fast, i am best man and for the last 6 months have had the stress of organising a HUGE stag do for 12 people.
> 
> Origional plan was to cut loose and drink/eat but i will be maintaining my diet throughout. I will have 2-3 drinks but vodka/diet coke.
> 
> It will be 4 weeks away from the show so i dont want to throw things off, plus i have to herd 12 drunken guys back to base camp on the saturday night!
> 
> *The place i have organised has agreed to help me out with my diet and i will be bringing my own meals for them to cook*. Very good of them. :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ive no need to say anything really have I mate:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

?? i Give them the chicken and they cook it for me, jobs a good'n!


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> ?? i Give them the chicken and they cook it for me, jobs a good'n!


your taking this tuppaware malarky just a tad far:lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you not 4 weeks out by time of stag do???

Do you really think 1 cheat meal will thro your whole body in turmoil and ruin your whole prep???

Just saying:laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> your taking this tuppaware malarky just a tad far:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Are you not 4 weeks out by time of stag do???
> 
> Do you really think 1 cheat meal will thro your whole body in turmoil and ruin your whole prep???
> 
> Just saying:laugh: :tongue:


the stag do is from friday till sunday night Joe! :tongue:

i know in your days it was down the Potters Heron for a swift half and a pipe but times change baby! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

DB said:


> Yep those socks are good! either those or 1000mile socks (i get mine off ebay) they are like the camping ones but super thin and double layed so they rub on each other not your feet...


sounds good, the shop was closed last night by the time i finished the gym but will go there saturday. While i'm in there i'll invest in a chalk ball or 5. :laugh:


----------



## willsey4

Sounds like you need some hiking boots! Sounds painfull all this walking. My feet hurt from 45 min on the treadmill lol!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I can't believe the b*tching about sore feet from cardio from you guys!!!!!! You'll be moaning about segs on ya hands from lifting next!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> I can't believe the b*tching about sore feet from cardio from you guys!!!!!! You'll be moaning about segs on ya hands from lifting next!!!!!!


you didnt see the pic i take it :tongue:


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> I can't believe the b*tching about sore feet from cardio from you guys!!!!!! You'll be moaning about segs on ya hands from lifting next!!!!!!


no i use weight gloves, lots of hand cream and a quick soak in soluble asprin to soften the skin :whistling:


----------



## willsey4

CarbWhore said:


> no i use weight gloves, lots of hand cream and a quick soak in soluble asprin to soften the skin :whistling:


Why, are you having a spa day????


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> you didnt see the pic i take it :tongue:


I did...it was a scratch!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

THAT SCRATCH HURRRRRRT LIKE A BIAAAATCH!!

Back/rear delts/calves

Reverse grip pulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps - 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Rack deads

180kg - 8 reps (up!)

180kg - 8 reps

180kg - 8 reps

180kg - 8 reps

On fire with the deadlifts, 10kg up, i'm going for 190kg next week.

Chins

BW - 8 reps

BW - 6 reps

BW - 6 reps

Rear DB laterals

30lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

Face pulls

3 plates -10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

3 plates - 25 reps

3 plates - 20 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

1 plates - 15 reps

45 mins PWO cardio

10 mins posing practice

Fcking over the moon with the deadlifting, its coming along leaps and bounds....heeeeeelll yeaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## joeyh1485

Jesus mate 180 on a diet that's quality


----------



## dmcc

I still say you're secretly hoping Joe will come anyway and hurl abuse at you. I'll come too, and bring Krispy Kremes...


----------



## LittleChris

Careful you don't injure yourself though chap. Nothing would be worse than having to curtail this prep due to an injury.

Can't beat rack deads though, can't do them myself as no power rack so have to do them without one- quite tricky but it does keep constant tension I suppose.

Do you have any cravings at all? I would love to come and watch you, but have a feeling I may be working. Wouldn't know what to do at the show either!

Keep it up anyway


----------



## hilly

im with chris mate careful you dont get an injury i did get a slighty niggle trying to go heavy while dieting.

chris could you not do them in a smith pal


----------



## LittleChris

Could do, but I find the movement a little awkard on the Smith.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joeyh1485 said:


> Jesus mate 180 on a diet that's quality


cheers, felt pretty light too



dmcc said:


> I still say you're secretly hoping Joe will come anyway and hurl abuse at you. I'll come too, and bring Krispy Kremes...


Abuse, support, its all good :lol:

As long as i get some of those jaffa cakes too in addition to the krispy kremes!! (noted the plural so i will hold you to that!)



LittleChris said:


> Careful you don't injure yourself though chap. Nothing would be worse than having to curtail this prep due to an injury.
> 
> Can't beat rack deads though, can't do them myself as no power rack so have to do them without one- quite tricky but it does keep constant tension I suppose.
> 
> Do you have any cravings at all? I would love to come and watch you, but have a feeling I may be working. Wouldn't know what to do at the show either!
> 
> Keep it up anyway


Yes i am very strict with the deadlift having thrown out my back a few times in my training past but the 180 really didnt phase me and i feel i'll get more out of 190 for 7 reps than going with higher reps and losing the form with the marathon.

Cravings are crazy, my dad seems its nice and fair to bake things like fruit fcking cobbler and bread pudding all day every day. the guys at work buy donuts... friday mornings are spent in the canteen for a fried breakfast.

So yes, life is greaaaat! :tongue:

With bodybuilding shows you sit and watch, no audience participation required, its not like the circus where one lucky audience member gets to ride the elephant lol.

but if you could come it would be great to meet you in person :beer:



hilly2008 said:


> im with chris mate careful you dont get an injury i did get a slighty niggle trying to go heavy while dieting.
> 
> chris could you not do them in a smith pal


i am applying the brakes, the normal me would be saying "hell, lets go for 200!" :lol:

I am very much a closet strength/powerlifting type so have to cool that side.


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> I am very much a closet strength/powerlifting type so have to cool that side.


Really? Hadn't noticed... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FORGOT TO MENTION!!!!  

I am now on the 9th hole in on my weight lifting belt!!!

My training partner AK, who sits 30lbs lighter than me...is on the 7th hole.

I rock....

that is all


----------



## borostu82

Pscarb said:


> Aaron pick a different route their is a reason it should only be 60min make sure it is only this tomorrow....
> 
> as for your feel mate go into a camping climbing shop they sell socks that have an inner lining i use these when i do cardio pre-comp they stop the blisters


i use bridge dale socks while in the army as they have inner lining defo recommend these to anyone suffering with blisters


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> FORGOT TO MENTION!!!!
> 
> I am now on the 9th hole in on my weight lifting belt!!!
> 
> My training partner AK, who sits 30lbs lighter than me...is on the 7th hole.
> 
> I rock....
> 
> that is all


 :rockon: PMSL! so youre not even in the slightest, tinyiest, most miniscule way competetive???

how is AK these days?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i ask him every time what hole he is on the belt and last night to shut me up he showed me lol.

i am very competitive!

i hurled abuse when my 250lb ass out chinned him 4 weeks in a row (not on the sauce either!)

he is doing well, i let him out to stretch his legs today and to finish one of his uni exams.

he'll go back in the box until the workout this afternoon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders n Triceps!

DB Military Press

85lbs - 12 reps (could of gone to 15)

85lbs - 12 reps

85lbs - 10 reps

85lbs - 10 reps

I was so tempted to go to 90lbs, my strength on these is kicking off but played it safe. I cannot say i will be able to resist next week....

DB Laterals

30lbs - 12 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

DB Front raises

30lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

M/C Military press (fst-7, 30secs rest)

36kg - 7 set - 10 reps (up!)

I went for it and managed to nail another plate on the machine for the whole 7 sets! wooot

DB Seated shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps - 3 sets

Straight bar pushdowns

stack - 10 reps

stack - 8 reps

stack - 6 reps (last week i went down a plate, tried to nail all 3 sets)

Skulls

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps

OH Extensions

9 plates - 12 reps (up)

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

45mins PWO cardio

10 mins posing practice


----------



## dmcc

Woohoo for good workouts!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

WEIGHT UPDATE: 226LBS!

50LBS LOST SINCE JANUARY!!!


----------



## hilly

awesome stuff mate reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

*****PREP UDPATE******

This is just half of it but paul was kind enough to get me started as he is quite busy today.

AAS:

1ml masteron

1ml tren ace

1ml test prop

EOD (for non lingo people, = every other day).

I am sat here grinning like a cheshire cat... things have just got interesting!!!


----------



## dmcc

How much mg per ml? Come on you skinny bitch, details please!  Is this your first time on mast? I was reading about it during the week, seems like a fcking amazing drug. Maybe something for the future...


----------



## hilly

you should start seeing some good changes over these next few weeks im excited for ya ha


----------



## LittleChris

Our weights will cross next week I expect 

Will be interested to see how the Tren affects you, something I am considering myself, albeit for bulking.

Should see those strength gains continue upwards


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> you should start seeing some good changes over these next few weeks im excited for ya ha


yup!!! i'm looking forward to seeing the fat stripped off!



dmcc said:


> How much mg per ml? Come on you skinny bitch, details please!  Is this your first time on mast? I was reading about it during the week, seems like a fcking amazing drug. Maybe something for the future...


ok ok, :tongue:

tren ace 100mg/ml

test prop 100mg/ml

masteron 100mg/ml

1st time on masteron, tren and test prop so a hatrick of learning curves! :lol:



LittleChris said:


> Our weights will cross next week I expect
> 
> Will be interested to see how the Tren affects you, something I am considering myself, albeit for bulking.
> 
> Should see those strength gains continue upwards


shhhhh, dont let my ego hear that!

todays morning cardio seriously dragged, i had a very rough night sleeping.

I used my glute for the 1st time as a injection site and as usual, it felt like a donkey had kicked me in the ass all night.

I woke up a few time VERY dehydrated and also sweating...all fun at the fair!

So today on the stepper i had a numb ass, tiredness, no food in me and the overwealming sensation of 'crapness'.


----------



## defdaz

50 pounds!? Well done dude!!!


----------



## dmcc

Enjoy the tren. Watch for the cough and the taste of metal. Good for shifting fat though, the night sweats are fierce; not that I have any experience with tren of course. :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Should i keep an ear out for spontaeneous moo'ing tommorow? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> 50 pounds!? Well done dude!!!


cheers mate!



dmcc said:


> Enjoy the tren. Watch for the cough and the taste of metal. Good for shifting fat though, the night sweats are fierce; not that I have any experience with tren of course. :whistling:


yeah i have heard plenty about that! happy days!!

my right butt cheek is seriously crippled, my body seems to hate me opening up new injection sites!

Everytime i jab somewhere for the 1st time in a long while (or in this case, ever) it feels like somone has shot me with a damn gun for the next few days!



Ak_88 said:


> Should i keep an ear out for spontaeneous moo'ing tommorow? :lol:


No yo should look out for lobster boy.. i am red on the face and arms after todays BBQ!

No news from paul yet on my diet for next week so taking it as not changing. I cook all meals the day before to save on time so let me know paul if things are infact changing


----------



## dmcc

Do you find it easy to jab glutes yourself? I just don't think I'm flexible enough... need to practice delts...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

easy mate, just twist round... saying this has been a new concept to me since losing the huge love handles!!

delts make me uneasy, i keep thinking i'll hit bone


----------



## dmcc

Yeah that's what I thought till one was done on me a few weeks back, but it was fine. And you've got meatier shoulders than me.


----------



## hilly

i cnt do my glutes i cramped up before with the needle half in lol wasnt a pleasent experience and ive never tried shoulders or anywere else i always do my quads as find these easiest and have a friend do glutes.

I am going to start doing my shoulders im just a bit of a girl ha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well, the leg session was interesting!

hobbled in with my half lobster appearance due to being sunburnt on the arms and nowhere else plus Senor right ass cheek playing dead.

Leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg - 10 reps - 7 sets

this needs to go up to 50kg next week

Leg press

180kg - 1 rep

Ow ow ow ow ow, my ass feels like i have a japanese soldier bayoneting my ass. Screw that for a laugh.

Leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg - 10 reps - 7 sets

really burning the thighs

Ham curls (pscarb 6's)

40kg - 8 reps - 6 sets (10sec rest)

DB Lunges

Senor right ass cheek says no....

Seated calve raises

3 plates - 25 reps

3 plates - 20 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps

45mins PWO cardio, ignoring the fact my ass (how many times have i said ass in this update?) was killing me.

did a quick posing practice and fck me...my midsection has come along quick, one of the gym guys was pinching away and was well chuffed with my progress. nearly have the full 4-pack now!

wOOOt


----------



## ElfinTan

You have random men now pinching you?????? :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he paid so i was happy, he even went for the hamstrings too?!


----------



## Prodiver

Just been catching up here Aaron - good stuff.

The proportion and amount of Test/Tren/Mast you're on now is interesting - think I might change mine to the same...

The easiest and safest places to self-inject are truly your quads and your pecs, as you can use both hands and aspirate properly.

Some think injecting pecs gives a slight site growth advantage...

You don't need to stick rigidly to an upright injection anywhere - it's OK to inject at an angle to avoid the bone etc. providing the needle tunnel is about an inch long and it's not so shallow that you make a blister under the skin.

My calves always moo spontaneously when I've worked them hard... :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers prodriver!

just jabbed my left delt for the 1st time with a ml of masteron (100mg).

piece...of...**** 

No issues at all, but i expect it to be sore again tomorrow as its a new site..garrggg


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers prodriver!
> 
> just jabbed my left delt for the 1st time with a ml of masteron (100mg).
> 
> piece...of...****
> 
> No issues at all, but i expect it to be sore again tomorrow as its a new site..garrggg


Why don't you put all 3 ml of Test, Tren and Mast in the same barrel and inject once EOD?


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers prodriver!
> 
> just jabbed my left delt for the 1st time with a ml of masteron (100mg).
> 
> piece...of...****
> 
> No issues at all, but i expect it to be sore again tomorrow as its a new site..garrggg


On your third week you wont have a problem with delts. I have no jabbed anywhere else and think its such a comfortable place i doubt i will jab anywhere else.

Just dont do it after shoulders at the gym! I did this once by accident and thought the pin was going to snap!


----------



## LittleChris

Why did you jab the Mast on its own?

Wouldn't it make more sense to do as PD has suggested? :confused1:

Good to hear that the midsection is tightening up, look forward to the next batch of pictures.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have 2ml barrels, so i need to do 2 shots...plus i dont like the idea of 3ml of fluid in one area, seperate the shots 2ml here, 1ml there...less chance of scar tissue build up i think


----------



## LittleChris

More chance surely as you are injecting twice when it could be once?

3ml is fine for a big lad like you


----------



## hilly

3ml would be fine i reckon also.

Did you use a 1 inch blue for your delts. my issue with doing delt is i would only be able to do my left one as my left hand has no co ordination


----------



## Prodiver

LittleChris said:


> More chance surely as you are injecting twice when it could be once?
> 
> 3ml is fine for a big lad like you


Absolutely! Delts, pecs and quads'll easily take much more than 3 ml!

And the more pinning you do, the more scar tissue.

Load one syringe with 2 ml, and one with 1 ml. Pin, aspirate and inject one lot, leave the needle in, detach the syringe deftly holding the needle top and immediately attach the second syringe and inject. This is best done in the quads or pecs.

Don't dither, to minimize the chance of any pathogens entering the system. This technique is perfectly OK for larger amounts, and actually reduces trauma and the chance of infection.


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have 2ml barrels, so i need to do 2 shots...plus i dont like the idea of 3ml of fluid in one area, seperate the shots 2ml here, 1ml there...less chance of scar tissue build up i think


Ive put 4ml in my delt before without a problem with the blue pin. Didnt have to massage the site either. No pain at all


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ill stick to rotating the sites and intoducing new ones but thanks guys.

pro-driver, that sounds very dodgy to me but you have more experiance!


----------



## dmcc

I'd just like to point out that it was not me pinching and prodding IB in the gym today........ :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> ill stick to rotating the sites and intoducing new ones but thanks guys.
> 
> pro-driver, that sounds very dodgy to me but you have more experiance!


Actually it's quite easy and safe - standard practice when you have a line inserted in your hand when staying in hospital: they just fill the syringe(s), remove the needle and plug them successively into the line.

So leaving a needle in yourself, detaching one syringe and attaching another is quite OK providing you're quick and clean...


----------



## Ak_88

dmcc said:


> I'd just like to point out that it was not me pinching and prodding IB in the gym today........ :lol:


I'd like to add that i won't be volunteering for glute shot duty either


----------



## Incredible Bulk

60 mins cardio this morning, the weather was dry when i left the house in tracksuit bottoms and t-shirt.

1 mile away it started to drizzle

1.5 miles away the heavens opened

Not the best nights sleep again, had to put a fan on me as i was red hot, couldnt sleep properly again because of this sore glute. Had cotton mouth upon waking, yes this really is making me feel great!

Ontop of feeling like i have a fcking cold and the left delt injection has killed it today so generally my mood is great!

Can you tell i'm in a good mood?


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> 60 mins cardio this morning, the weather was dry when i left the house in tracksuit bottoms and t-shirt.
> 
> 1 mile away it started to drizzle
> 
> 1.5 miles away the heavens opened
> 
> Not the best nights sleep again, had to put a fan on me as i was red hot, couldnt sleep properly again because of this sore glute. Had cotton mouth upon waking, yes this really is making me feel great!
> 
> Ontop of feeling like i have a fcking cold and the left delt injection has killed it today so generally my mood is great!
> 
> Can you tell i'm in a good mood?


You sound happy to me!

Just remember your goals and getting that trophy. That will keep you going through anything!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> 60 mins cardio this morning, the weather was dry when i left the house in tracksuit bottoms and t-shirt.
> 
> 1 mile away it started to drizzle
> 
> 1.5 miles away the heavens opened
> 
> Not the best nights sleep again, had to put a fan on me as i was red hot, couldnt sleep properly again because of this sore glute. Had cotton mouth upon waking, yes this really is making me feel great!
> 
> Ontop of feeling like i have a fcking cold and the left delt injection has killed it today so generally my mood is great!
> 
> Can you tell i'm in a good mood?


Well you better cheer up for weekend!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i will i will!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Good.....I'm not having a Diva spitting their dummy out:whistling: Are you on a cheatless wkend....please let me know if you need me to get a cheat in for you as this can be arranged to spec!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not known for diva tantrums lol, i will not be on a cheat on the weekend either sadly 

but i'm really looking forward to the weekends events!


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> ...
> 
> Not the best nights sleep again, had to put a fan on me as i was red hot, couldnt sleep properly again because of this sore glute. Had cotton mouth upon waking, yes this really is making me feel great!
> 
> Ontop of feeling like i have a fcking cold and the left delt injection has killed it today so generally my mood is great!
> 
> Can you tell i'm in a good mood?


I suspect the gear may just have something to do with running hot - not unusual I think...


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm not known for diva tantrums lol, i will not be on a cheat on the weekend either sadly
> 
> but i'm really looking forward to the weekends events!


No worries.....I will ban you from the kitchen when I pack the NABBA Goodie Basket!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yesterday i felt progressively worse as the day went on and i hit the gym after work regardless.

Chest/Biceps

Peck Dec

stack - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

Incline Smith Press

85kg - 9 reps

85kg - 8 reps

80kg - 9 reps

80kg - 8 reps

3rd/4th sets up on last week, think the 2nd is too

Decline Smith Press

80kg - 10 reps (up)

80kg - 8 reps (up)

70kg - 10 reps

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

time to go up to 8 plates

Now.... by this time i'm starting to feel light headed and pretty drained.

I end up lying down on the leg press station (big arm chair really) and closed my eyes and nearly dropped off to sleep.

Stood up and wobbled like bambi on ice, blew off the bicep workout and thought i'd cut to cardio.

Plumped my butt on the stepper but the legs wouldnt co-operate and felt even worse. Now i have a head ache and slight shakes, training partner tells me i'm low on blood sugar.

Drive home and collapse, as soon as i cook something to eat i perk right up again but had to force myself to eat the meal, no appetite?

Went to bed at 9pm, full daylight outside lol.

Woke up a few times and the tren sweats have kicked in with full force, i have to sleep on a layer of towels on the matress and pillows now.

Woke up at 4:30am fresh and alert, bloody hungry though!

60mins AM cardio round the local area

Sat here at work scratching my head wondering WTF was yesterday all about?


----------



## hilly

sounds like low lood sugar/hypo symptoms to me. during the last 3-4 weeks of my cut i was getting this during cardio i had to switch to bike to give me somthing to hold onto. It only started happening when i droped my carbs below 100g per day.

Not much you can do about it mate but i would keep some glucose tabs in the car/gym bag for emergancies


----------



## EDG301

Incredible Bulk said:


> Now.... by this time i'm starting to feel light headed and pretty drained.
> 
> I end up lying down on the leg press station (big arm chair really) and closed my eyes and nearly dropped off to sleep.
> 
> Stood up and wobbled like bambi on ice, blew off the bicep workout and thought i'd cut to cardio.
> 
> Plumped my butt on the stepper but the legs wouldnt co-operate and felt even worse. Now i have a head ache and slight shakes, training partner tells me i'm low on blood sugar.
> 
> Drive home and collapse, as soon as i cook something to eat i perk right up again but had to force myself to eat the meal, no appetite?
> 
> Went to bed at 9pm, full daylight outside lol.
> 
> Woke up a few times and the tren sweats have kicked in with full force, i have to sleep on a layer of towels on the matress and pillows now.
> 
> Woke up at 4:30am fresh and alert, bloody hungry though!
> 
> 60mins AM cardio round the local area
> 
> Sat here at work scratching my head wondering WTF was yesterday all about?


Sounds like a normal training day for me


----------



## Incredible Bulk

seeing i havent blown off a workout or cardio session in what seems close to a year, yes...aint i just the big girls blouse


----------



## EDG301

I wasnt hinting in the slightest :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

what can i say, you nattys just dont train as hard eh? 

Bunch of fairies


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> what can i say, you nattys just dont train as hard eh?
> 
> Bunch of fairies


um actually... i think you will find the natty's have to train 10x harder than us  becoz we take gear innit :whistling: :ban:


----------



## B-GJOE

CarbWhore said:


> um actually... i think you will find the natty's have to train 10x harder than us  becoz we take gear innit :whistling: :ban:


If a natty trained that hard they would quickly fall into overtraining. Hope you not suggesting taking the gear enables you to be lazy. :whistling: :confused1: :tongue:


----------



## Ak_88

Training partner has a name thankyou 

Glad you're feeling better, i've never seen someone go from tired to angry to incapacitated so quickly as i did yesterday!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Training partner has a name thankyou
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, i've never seen someone go from tired to angry to incapacitated so quickly as i did yesterday!


Training partner was right....low blood sugar. Horrible feeling. Be careful with this - I've passed out due to low BS:cool2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

B|GJOE said:


> If a natty trained that hard they would quickly fall into overtraining. Hope you not suggesting taking the gear enables you to be lazy. :whistling: :confused1: :tongue:


oh sorry, just thought generalisations were the flavour of the day!

You know, blood sugar levels crashing the point of passing out and you some how joking that you would of carried on...

Yeah ok, you bang that drum



Ak_88 said:


> Training partner has a name thankyou
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, i've never seen someone go from tired to angry to incapacitated so quickly as i did yesterday!


Sorry christine, dont be mad at me 

Urggh, seriously felt like crap... could of fell asleep quite easily on the leg press station!


----------



## EDG301

Sh!t, we are all getting quite touchy arn't we.......sounds like we're all low on carbs today . :whistling:

U know im kidding dude, although i am hardcore and i would have carried on regardless


----------



## LittleChris

Has the diet remained the same this week IB?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Has the diet remained the same this week IB?


yes mate, i have been on pretty low carbs (around the 50g mark) for what will be 3 weeks IIRC.


----------



## EDG301

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes mate, i have been on pretty low carbs (around the 50g mark) for what will be 3 weeks IIRC.


 mg: is that your consumption each day?

o.k, hats off bro, thats some HaRdCoRe Sheeeeeeeeit


----------



## Incredible Bulk

EDG301 said:


> mg: is that your consumption each day?
> 
> o.k, hats off bro, thats some HaRdCoRe Sheeeeeeeeit


cool, i get to join the groovy gang :lol:

My humour sometimes gets a bit sharp, dont mistake me as being ****y lol.  :tongue:

(you big girls blouse)


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yesterday i felt progressively worse as the day went on and i hit the gym after work regardless.
> 
> Chest/Biceps
> 
> Peck Dec
> 
> stack - 12 reps
> 
> 14 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 14 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Incline Smith Press
> 
> 85kg - 9 reps
> 
> 85kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 9 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 3rd/4th sets up on last week, think the 2nd is too
> 
> Decline Smith Press
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps (up)
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps (up)
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> Cable cross overs
> 
> 7 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 7 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 7 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 12 reps
> 
> time to go up to 8 plates
> 
> Now.... by this time i'm starting to feel light headed and pretty drained.
> 
> I end up lying down on the leg press station (big arm chair really) and closed my eyes and nearly dropped off to sleep.
> 
> Stood up and wobbled like bambi on ice, blew off the bicep workout and thought i'd cut to cardio.
> 
> Plumped my butt on the stepper but the legs wouldnt co-operate and felt even worse. Now i have a head ache and slight shakes, training partner tells me i'm low on blood sugar.
> 
> Drive home and collapse, as soon as i cook something to eat i perk right up again but had to force myself to eat the meal, no appetite?
> 
> Went to bed at 9pm, full daylight outside lol.
> 
> *Woke up a few times and the tren sweats have kicked in with full force, i have to sleep on a layer of towels on the matress and pillows now.*
> 
> Woke up at 4:30am fresh and alert, bloody hungry though!
> 
> 60mins AM cardio round the local area
> 
> Sat here at work scratching my head wondering WTF was yesterday all about?


See mate this is good

You are now experiencing the FULL FAT BURNING effect of Tren:thumb:

Praise the lord for nite sweats you fat bloater, they will be like a god send to you


----------



## Littleluke

Seem to be coming along nicely buddy. As Joe said, Tren sweats is a good sign believe it or not LOL!... Tren made me super hungry too after the first week.

I will be making the venture to your show to offer some support.


----------



## Goose

So if your a fat fcuk Tren sweats will be worse ??

I best lower the carbs then :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> See mate this is good
> 
> You are now experiencing the FULL FAT BURNING effect of Tren:thumb:
> 
> Praise the lord for nite sweats you fat bloater, they will be like a god send to you


 :lol:

Happy days



Littleluke said:


> Seem to be coming along nicely buddy. As Joe said, Tren sweats is a good sign believe it or not LOL!... Tren made me super hungry too after the first week.
> 
> I will be making the venture to your show to offer some support.


My appetite this morning was unreal, you know the deep down hunger pang. Then the realisation you have 60mins cardio to do first :tongue:

Brilliant, will be good to see you mate :beer:



Goose said:


> So if your a fat fcuk Tren sweats will be worse ??
> 
> I best lower the carbs then :lol:


It 'aint pretty put it that way! Ever see X-men where that senator has been mutated and he starts to liquidise? Ya... its like that :lol:


----------



## ares1

LOL how are you finding it at work? having to step outside much to cool down?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my job is pretty chilled, spend most of the day talking to you guys lmao


----------



## dmcc

x2 for the tren sweats and appetite...


----------



## flexwright

tren sweats kicked in within 48 hrs for me,

hated the restless sleep i got from it as well


----------



## Incredible Bulk

today i hit cancel on the alarm clock but i'll be damned if i remember!

so had an impromptu lie-in, still pulled in the 60mins cardio (if you're late might as well be bloody late).

drove to work and i'm still in before the boss... why do i bother?!!

the 45mins cardio last night was done ok with no hypo


----------



## flexwright

Incredible Bulk said:


> today i hit cancel on the alarm clock but i'll be damned if i remember!
> 
> so had an impromptu lie-in, still pulled in the 60mins cardio (*if you're late might as well be bloody late*).
> 
> drove to work and i'm still in before the boss... why do i bother?!!
> 
> the 45mins cardio last night was done ok with no hypo


 i said this to a manager before, didnt go down to well


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, another day spent avoiding going hypo in the gym....

Started the workout but zero energy and just drained, tried deadlifting but my head suddenly went warm and fuzzy, eyes went out of focus and that was with only 150kg.

Gym owner had to get me some water with a quarter tea spoon of sugar in it as i was gone with the fairies.

Reverse grip pulldowns

6 plates x 4 sets x 7 reps

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates x 3 sets x 7 reps

Deads...sacked off

Chins

BW - 12 reps

BW - 7 reps

BW - 7 reps

Rear db flys

25lbs x 3 sets x 10 reps

Face pulls

3 plates x 3 sets x 10 reps

Calve raises

sacked off.

Climbed on the stepper and worst 45 mins so far on the thing lol, time draaaaaaagged and i just held on for most part.

Laid down after for 5-10 mins in the gym, drove home and giddy headed in the shower/kitchen. Cooked dinner and i'm now sat on the couch feeling drunk.

I cant go through another day like this, sorry, this doesnt feel right?

I'm switching my meals about so i have carbs before my workout rather than 4 hours before, feeling hypo is honestly made me one grumpy sad person.

Paul, i know your changing things on the weekend to incorporate carb cycling but i'm on rock bottom with one more workout to go + cardio and i'm hanging out my ass.

Apologies to alex (AK), i know i'm a miserable sh1t this week


----------



## LittleChris

Sounds pretty rough, but the cutting was never going to be a walk in the park.

Good to see you are still plodding on though. Reps for that mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know it was never going to be easy but this just doesnt feel right...i'm a stubborn bugger and can soldier on through crap but not these hypo's.


----------



## leafman

Incredible Bulk said:


> :lol:
> 
> Happy days
> 
> My appetite this morning was unreal, you know the deep down hunger pang. Then the realisation you have 60mins cardio to do first :tongue:
> 
> Brilliant, will be good to see you mate :beer:
> 
> It 'aint pretty put it that way! Ever see X-men where that senator has been mutated and he starts to liquidise? Ya... its like that :lol:


hope you dont mind the question... but have u noticed much increase in appetite since taking tren? Does it increase appetite? I just read Luke say it did for him then this post.

Just wondering mate since it was mentioned. And laso does how effective is it for cutting fat? if u know like lol.

Good journal by the way and thanks for taking time to put it out there for us all to follow :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Chin up bud, you're among friends.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my appetite has crashed at the moment mate

effectiveness? only been on it for 4-5 days lol, i'll let you know 

Cheers mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Chin up bud, you're among friends.


honestly never been one to grumble, i'm always the happy go lucky guy but i dont look forward to workouts at the moment...

this is my first low point on the prep, so far its been ace, just this week has sucked with this hypo lark


----------



## dmcc

My point being... here you can vent to people who've been through it and to people who understand. You'll get through this and I can see the point of switching meals around.


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8

all the fun of the fair eh the main thing is you have never done this before and paul couldnt second guess how you will react to certain things its all a learning curve m8 .

im sure once he adjusts your diet things will get back on track .

note i didnt say easyer lol:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, yes, looking forward to the tweak though!

ok, just had a my BP taken

BP = 136/71

PULSE = 104 bpm


----------



## dmcc

Not bad, not bad. I've been monitoring mine, like you told me to, and it's generally in the range 125/75 to 135/85...


----------



## ares1

hang in there fella.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys


----------



## leafman

Incredible Bulk said:


> my appetite has crashed at the moment mate
> 
> effectiveness? only been on it for 4-5 days lol, i'll let you know
> 
> Cheers mate


Cheers buddy im sure it will all come good :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> Apologies to alex (AK), i know i'm a miserable sh1t this week


Too right you moody **** :lol:

Seriously though, i'm more thick skinned than that to take offence and know its tough just from the mood you're in! Thankfully it's coincided with a week where my training has been ticking over.

Not long left though, but next week i expect you to be a bundle of joy because i'm now under no academic pressure


----------



## Prodiver

Aaron, I think you must sort out what you're eating while on Tren. It's highly anabolic, so you need a heap of protein but also enough carbs for protein sparing.

Sounds like you're bumping along the bottom of the necessary carb level, and you need quite a lot of carbs to power the hard work-outs that Tren makes possible.

If you get the balance right I think your appetite will come back with a vengeance!

If you don't eat anything after getting up in the morning before cardio or working out, your bod will preferentially burn off your fat reserves - especially on Tren - but only if you don't eat any carbs, though having a pure protein shake is OK.

But since you're so low on carbs anyway expect to get really lean - but watch out for hypos!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

leafman said:


> Cheers buddy im sure it will all come good :thumbup1:


cheers mate, one thing with the tren is for sure the night sweats and body temp rise. You will feel hot very quickly during any cardio and even just lying down. The duvet has been removed from the bed and i'm not sleeping on towels and sheets lol.



Ak_88 said:


> Too right you moody **** :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, i'm more thick skinned than that to take offence and know its tough just from the mood you're in! Thankfully it's coincided with a week where my training has been ticking over.
> 
> Not long left though, but next week i expect you to be a bundle of joy because i'm now under no academic pressure


Cheers for understanding!

Next week? I'm hoping that too lol...



Prodiver said:


> Aaron, I think you must sort out what you're eating while on Tren. It's highly anabolic, so you need a heap of protein but also enough carbs for protein sparing.
> 
> Sounds like you're bumping along the bottom of the necessary carb level, and you need quite a lot of carbs to power the hard work-outs that Tren makes possible.
> 
> If you get the balance right I think your appetite will come back with a vengeance!
> 
> If you don't eat anything after getting up in the morning before cardio or working out, your bod will preferentially burn off your fat reserves - especially on Tren - but only if you don't eat any carbs, though having a pure protein shake is OK.
> 
> But since you're so low on carbs anyway expect to get really lean - but watch out for hypos!


Hey prodriver, thanks for typing that up :beer:

I do my 60mins cardio in the morning when i wake up before any food and at present my evening workout is 4 hours after any carbs so i can imagine it is tapping into my fat stores quite a bit.

Any tips on avoiding going hypo?


----------



## 3752

Prodiver said:


> Aaron, I think you must sort out what you're eating while on Tren. It's highly anabolic, so you need a heap of protein but also enough carbs for protein sparing.
> 
> Sounds like you're bumping along the bottom of the necessary carb level, and you need quite a lot of carbs to power the hard work-outs that Tren makes possible.
> 
> If you get the balance right I think your appetite will come back with a vengeance!
> 
> If you don't eat anything after getting up in the morning before cardio or working out, your bod will preferentially burn off your fat reserves - especially on Tren - but only if you don't eat any carbs, though having a pure protein shake is OK.
> 
> But since you're so low on carbs anyway expect to get really lean - but watch out for hypos!


this is true to a degree mate but not in all cases i do not suffer from Tren like Aaron has done and i eat lowish carbs all year round...the main objective here is to get Aaron lean i do not care if his strength drops as long as the workouts are intense...in the 25+ shows i have done i have yet to lift a weight onstage....all this is expected as this is the first time Aaron has pushed himself to a place that is not comfortable dieting for a show is not easy if it was everyone would do it.


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> ...
> 
> I do my 60mins cardio in the morning when i wake up before any food and at present my evening workout is 4 hours after any carbs so i can imagine it is tapping into my fat stores quite a bit.
> 
> Any tips on avoiding going hypo?


Yes - eat some slow carbs before bed, and nearer to your evening workout!

Apparently your bod mainly uses bodyfat for nutrition while you're asleep so some carbs for the morning before bed won't make you fat, nor will just enough carbs to power your workout.

Personally I'm pensive about excessive cardio. Why burn off excess food? - just put in only what's required to begin with. None of the old champs of the 60s and 70s did cardio...


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hang in there mate..

Paul sure knows what he is doing 

Have you thought about not upping the weights??


----------



## Prodiver

Pscarb said:


> this is true to a degree mate but not in all cases i do not suffer from Tren like Aaron has done and i eat lowish carbs all year round...the main objective here is to get Aaron lean i do not care if his strength drops as long as the workouts are intense...in the 25+ shows i have done i have yet to lift a weight onstage....all this is expected as this is the first time Aaron has pushed himself to a place that is not comfortable dieting for a show is not easy if it was everyone would do it.


I bow to your experience, Paul, knowing little about contest prep except how hard it is!

It's just that actual hypos are quite serious. It's not just that they can make you flake out, but the CNS and nutritional implications may be quite catabolic - and you can imagine other considerations when a guy goes woozy or flakes out trying to manoeuver a 200 tonne caisson down at about 400 feet!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> this is true to a degree mate but not in all cases i do not suffer from Tren like Aaron has done and i eat lowish carbs all year round...the main objective here is to get Aaron lean i do not care if his strength drops as long as the workouts are intense...in the 25+ shows i have done i have yet to lift a weight onstage....all this is expected as this is the first time Aaron has pushed himself to a place that is not comfortable dieting for a show is not easy if it was everyone would do it.


hey paul, 

i dont care about my strength either, all i'm focused on is getting ripped.

I think my workouts are not intense this week though because i'm having to back right off the gas or i feel like i'm going to keel over?



Prodiver said:


> Personally I'm pensive about excessive cardio. Why burn off excess food? - just put in only what's required to begin with. None of the old champs of the 60s and 70s did cardio...


I enjoy the cardio and the thing with the 60's + 70's was that nobody was ever ripped... the conditioning difference is a light year jump between then and now.



mick_the_brick said:


> Hang in there mate..
> 
> Paul sure knows what he is doing
> 
> Have you thought about not upping the weights??


Cheers bud, i know, just need to know if somethings not right or everything is actually ok and part of the plan.

i have backed off the weight/reps last night but still went hypo, i dont like just going through the motions and not feeling like i am pushing myself ATM.... nothing to do with strength, more to do with having to stave off falling on my ass/face


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> ...
> 
> I enjoy the cardio and the thing with the 60's + 70's was that nobody was ever ripped... the conditioning difference is a light year jump between then and now...


Don't you believe it! Search out some comp pics of Mike Mentzer, Casey Viator and Jusup Wilkoscz...


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers bud, i know, just need to know if somethings not right or everything is actually ok and part of the plan.


it certainly is not part of the plan to have you keel over mate this you can be sure of.....i think we have taken this type of diet as far as we can so moving to an altered style of dieting is needed and was always part of the plan, the plus point for me is that i will see you this weekend so i get a true picture of your condition.

i will text you my number today....promise


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> it certainly is not part of the plan to have you keel over mate this you can be sure of.....i think we have taken this type of diet as far as we can so moving to an altered style of dieting is needed and was always part of the plan, the plus point for me is that i will see you this weekend so i get a true picture of your condition.
> 
> i will text you my number today....promise


We'll try and get him to you in one pice so you can have a pinch and prod


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> it certainly is not part of the plan to have you keel over mate this you can be sure of.....i think we have taken this type of diet as far as we can so moving to an altered style of dieting is needed and was always part of the plan, the plus point for me is that i will see you this weekend so i get a true picture of your condition.
> 
> i will text you my number today....promise


cool mate, thats what i needed to know. :beer:

Just seen your email as well so replied to it just now.

ha ha, ok. :tongue:



ElfinTan said:


> We'll try and get him to you in one pice so you can have a pinch and prod


i feel like a piece of meat!!! a hot and tasty piece of meat..... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i feel like a piece of meat!!! a hot and tasty piece of meat..... :lol:


 :whistling: I'm an old married lady and couldn't possibly comment on such things but the fact that young men keep dropping the kecks and flexing in front of me does kind of have it's rewards!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: I'm an old married lady and couldn't possibly comment on such things but the fact that young men keep dropping the kecks and flexing in front of me does kind of have it's rewards!


Uhuh! Not fooling anyone Tan. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Serious post now. Sounds like the week of hypo has not been a fun one. Very interested to see how you'll respond to the new diet.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

me too! paul has mentioned carb cycling as a high carb day... my mouth is watering at the prospect at how high these carbs go?! 

OK, gear hates me... since swapping to test prop/tren and masteron, every area i have jabbed has since swelled up and become bloody painful.

The glute has stopped hurting but i'm left with a hard painful lump on my wasit line???

The delt has stopped hurting but i am left with a hard painful lump half way down the arm?

Both miles away from where i injected.

Left quad has seized up and i cant tense it, jabbed all three into my right quad this morning and i'm starting to feel that swell up too.

had this before and the quads took over a week to get back to normal 

but what are these solid lumps?


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> ...
> 
> but what are these solid lumps?


It's important to keep the muscle completely relaxed while injecting and inject slowly, as otherwise the gear can migrate to the site of least resistance.

Relaxing your glutes and delts isn't as easy as many think because of the way you stretch and reach.

Quads are best   And don't forget to massage firmly after injecting to dissipate any lumps...

Even so are you in any way allergic to peanuts or peanut oil?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i always massage well and the muscle is always completley relaxed mate?

not allergic to peanuts...nom nom nom!

if this is my delt shape looking side on U

the lump is just below it here ---------->

the area is pretty red


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> i always massage well and the muscle is always completley relaxed mate?
> 
> not allergic to peanuts...nom nom nom!
> 
> if this is my delt shape looking side on U
> 
> the lump is just below it here ---------->
> 
> the area is pretty red


Well, for whatever reason the gear is migrating. This isn't serious in itself. I will be absorbed gradually. How much and how fast are you injecting?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1ml of masteron in both cases

i'd say the whole injection plunge took 10secs min... i pause at 0.5ml for a second or two


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> 1ml of masteron in both cases
> 
> i'd say the whole injection plunge took 10secs min... i pause at 0.5ml for a second or two


Sounds fine. BTW don't go too deep in delts, but at an angle to keep the needle tunnel about an inch long.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i used inch long blues on both shots...run out of 1.5"


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> i used inch long blues on both shots...run out of 1.5"


Again - sounds fine. Sometimes if an injection is done too deep the gear can migrate next to the bone.


----------



## ares1

Could be a reaction to the solvents mate.

Which lab are you using?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tren has been re-labelled but i trust the source (150mg/ml)

pro-chem test-prop (100mg/ml)

pharma masteron (100mg/ml) - forgot the name but highly trusted source


----------



## willsey4

Hows it going mate, sounds like you are tackling a lot of obstacals in this diet!

When you got more pics going up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pics tonight mate

yes, what can go wrong has gone wrong this week...body is falling apart lol

feet are still red raw and blistered, painful leg ass and delt so cant do some exercises and if i can do some exercises i go hypo and crash 

All fun at the fair, next week can only get better!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> pics tonight mate
> 
> yes, what can go wrong has gone wrong this week...body is falling apart lol
> 
> feet are still red raw and blistered, painful leg ass and delt so cant do some exercises and if i can do some exercises i go hypo and crash
> 
> All fun at the fair, next week can only get better!!!


Jeez you are a bundle of joy. Salt water for the feeties. Contrast showers/hot water bottle for the pain.

Yah need to have the lows to appreciate the highs. It will get better. Just think how good the weekend is gonna be. :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know, things do tend to get on top of you when its one thing after the other with no let up lol.

looking forward to unwinding somewhat at the NABBA show! just hoping i have one leg that i can pose with paul tomorrow ha ha


----------



## mick_the_brick

I tend to allow 1min for each 1ml to inject..

BTW - 1st I have heard of pharma grade mast.


----------



## Prodiver

mick_the_brick said:


> I tend to allow 1min for each 1ml to inject..
> 
> BTW - 1st I have heard of pharma grade mast.


Slow is good - but at that rate it'd take 5 mins to pin my dose!

When you get experienced you can feel a slight dull ache if you inject too fast but can get it in reasonably quickly without any damage.

Prob more important is to slide the needle in 1 inch - don't stab. A refinement is then to pull it out a mm or two (before aspirating) which helps the gear go in smoothly with less pressure.

If you do a one-hand job in any site it's not only difficult to aspirate but to stop the pin jiggling in and out somewhat and prevent it leaning over - all of which can cause trauma.

Using quads and pecs you can use both hands and hold the needle top nice and steady, bracing your hand on the muscle.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Prodiver said:


> Slow is good - but at that rate it'd take 5 mins to pin my dose!


LOL I'd rather take my time TBH.. over all the years I have never had any issues following a jab and I have used for a while now :beer:


----------



## flexwright

what do you jab in the pec?


----------



## Prodiver

flexwright said:


> what do you jab in the pec?


Gear.

No different from any other muscle. Go in 1 inch at an angle.

Some rate the temporary SEO effect with larger doses of gear...


----------



## flexwright

Prodiver said:


> Gear.
> 
> No different from any other muscle. Go in 1 inch at an angle.
> 
> Some rate the temporary SEO effect with larger doses of gear...


dont think i could do that,


----------



## dmcc

Feeling any more chipper today?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, i switched the carb meal i do have during the day to 2 hours pre-workout.

BIG DIFFERENCE.

DB Military Press

90lbs - 12 rep (could do 15, and this is UP!)

90lbs - 8 reps

80lbs - 8 reps

DB Laterals

30lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

DB front raises

25lbs - 8 reps x 3 sets

M/C Military press (fst-7)

32kg - 8 reps x 7 sets (30sec rest)

DB Shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps x 3 sets

Cable pushdowns

13 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

SKulls

45kg - 7 reps x 3 sets

OH Extensions

9 plates - 8 reps x 3 sets

45mins PWO cardio.

--------------------------------------------------

now update pics!

CLICK TO ENLARGE











Ok these two....to show some how far the midsection has come along...

3 weeks ago



today


----------



## FATBOY

nice one buddy its all coming together onward and upward :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Looking good, fatboy  :thumb: Farmer tan looks ace.

But actually, though, looking good.


----------



## Ak_88

He was a pleasure to train with today too :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

forgot one pic!



to shut those up who say i dont smile!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> forgot one pic!
> 
> 
> 
> to shut those up who say i dont smile!!!


Perhaps best you don't:whistling:

BTW don't forget to bring vid cam for tomorrow! Glad your feeling pucker again Chunks! And things really are pulling in. Well done! I' rep you but it seems I'm tight and particular with me reps so can't lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i havent got a vid cam sadly tan, i have been let down by my friend who has lent it to his frikin sister 

thanks tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

My cameras at the gym that I do the yoootooob stuff on so if you have a dongle then we'll just load them on my laptop and whack it on the dongle! Job done....unless you tell me you don't have a dongle in which case it's CD's:whistling: BTW baethon out of the way unless I decide to do some parkin tomorrow....which I doubt!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Baethon?! is this latin?!  (kinda like me explaining what pranked your phone meant lol)

no dongle! But i have CD's!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

It's Swahili for marathon baking session you ignoramous!!!!!! :whistling: I can swear in many tongues I'll have you know

No dongle???? What kind of yoof are you ffs?


----------



## LittleChris

Good to see you are able to workout without hypo problems.

Progressing nicely as well


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhhh, you missed out the 'k' 

I know, i shall hang my head in shame!!


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell, dongles are given away free in Frosties now...


----------



## willsey4

Photos coming on nicely. Cuts in the legs are starting to appear now which makes a big difference in the poses.


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> Bloody hell, dongles are given away free in Frosties now...


This is extremely worrying, I have absolutely no idea what a dongle is but it sounds to me like you lot are taking the pish!

You need to work on your smiling IB....


----------



## Ak_88

A dongle is just another word for USB stick i guess.

Gays and northerners just seem to use different words to us southern straight folk :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ak_88 said:


> A dongle is just another word for USB stick i guess.
> 
> Gays and northerners just seem to use different words to us southern straight folk :lol:


 :lol: Are you another southern pansy then? Ahhhh, getting laughed at for my accent never gets old. No really. It doesn't! :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

At least i knew what a dongle was


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ak_88 said:


> At least i knew what a dongle was


Well done! Have a cookie. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

AK - you're a cock and i will slap you for spamming my journal yet again.

GB - tsk tsk, expected better!

---------------------

I have spent this weekend with Paul George and MT's Elfintan and the advice i have piced up this weekend has been top drawer. Paul.G knows i'm not where i should be at 5 weeks out and i respect his honest feedback, but he helped me with my posing work, general advice and it was well worth the journey x10.

Like to say a big thanks to both of them for helping out and giving me a bed for the night, and tan cooking some of my meals (asparagus is a new one for me!)

Olympic vs my city gym....pffftt.... olympic gym's changing room is bigger than our whole set up i think lol.

I saw Paul Scarb last night and he could see i was leaner since we last saw at the expo, sadly couldnt meet up at the end of the NABBA finals for a good check over.

Paul.S has told me to dial down the cardio intensity a bit as i have been going like the clappers thinking it was benefitial when all it was doing was making the whole hypo issue worse. Also, you dont burn fat as well when your slipping out of steady state cardio and going into sprint mode.


----------



## dmcc

Good that you had a productive trip, and a lot can change in 5 weeks. As for the asparagus, mmmmmmmmm. Do it grilled with balsamic vinegar, orgasm on a plate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it was cooked on a griddle panini press with olive oil....my word...yum!

very productive, its sad the olympic gym is so far away as its like toys R us for me


----------



## dmcc

Makes it all the more worthwhile then. I bet it was motivating. I get the same when I go to see Joe, and his gym as as basic as hell but it's got a great atmosphere. The photos I've seen of Olympic, though.....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yum yum asparagus. Artichoke is awesome too!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bulkaholic said:


> Mate looking at those changes i think you will be shocked at what will happen over these 5 weeks. A lot of areas have appeared fast and will only get quicker as you near. Keep grinding away mate and the results will keep coming


hey stuart! :lol:

Cheers buddy, foot flat on the gas... 4 weeks 6 days to go baby :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

Keep going mate. Lending my support from sunny Ringwood


----------



## ElfinTan

Glad you made it home safe and sound Chunkster!!!!! Thanks for making the effort and coming to see Mr G. really glad you got something out of it and for being good company! You're a cracking lad so now knuckle down and do what has to be done. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

great to see you yesterday Aaron shame we missed each other at the end....take the stuff i mentioned on board mate and i will be mailing your new diet to you tonight buddy.


----------



## hassan100ibm

Nice mate, good luck with the diet>>>Looking big


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Galtonator said:


> Keep going mate. Lending my support from sunny Ringwood


My mum lives in ringwood, just by St Leonards 

Good to see another local here



ElfinTan said:


> Glad you made it home safe and sound Chunkster!!!!! Thanks for making the effort and coming to see Mr G. really glad you got something out of it and for being good company! You're a cracking lad so now knuckle down and do what has to be done. :thumbup1:


No, thank you! I am more than happy to put in the miles for things like that, PG is a top level competitor so it made my weekend being able to pick his brains morning, noon and night :laugh:

Plus it was great to finally meet you in person as well! How did danny get on? I was going to text but i am crap with finding my phone... :tongue:



Pscarb said:


> great to see you yesterday Aaron shame we missed each other at the end....take the stuff i mentioned on board mate and i will be mailing your new diet to you tonight buddy.


I will paul, looking forward to the diet changes this week! As i said above to tan, i'm crap with losing my phone and using the thing so apologies for not replying to your text earlier lol. :innocent:



hassan100ibm said:


> Nice mate, good luck with the diet>>>Looking big


cheers hassan! :beer:

----------------------------

OK, update from Paul.S with regards to my prep.

I will now be on a carb cycling diet with low/med days and one high carb day on a saturday.

while not at liberty to disclose the full diet i can say there is more carbs pre-workout on the medium days and saturday is the same as a medium day but with a cheat meal!

woot! :laugh:

This weekend i am away for my best friends stag weekend that i have slaved for the last 5 months trying to organise so it will be a lot of stress release when its all over!!!

all meds/compounds are the same as last week


----------



## ElfinTan

R Dan goty 3rd. Fair decision....whole low down in the tumble weed journal ;0)


----------



## XJPX

Alright bro, looking awesome in the pics, coming together nicely, hope rest of the dieting goes ok


----------



## dmcc

Sounds like a good plan re the diet. Bye-bye hypo!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

right thigh is dead today due to hitting a nerve last last night, quad tensed righ up and scared the crap outta me.

Shame as i'm now injecting deeper and i'm no longer getting the PIP i had been getting last week, just sods law with the nerve!

Tried leg extensions/ham curls but the quad is not happy, the nerve said no...

so today was chest/biceps.

Gym was a furnace today with no cool air so took it easier.

Pec deck

14 plates x 3 sets x 10 reps

Incline smith press

85kg - 8 reps

85kg - 7 reps

80kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates x 3 sets x 12 reps

6 plates x 1 set x 12 reps

Seated db curls

60lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

Hammer curls

50lbs - 3 sets x 7 reps

45 mins PWO cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, weighed myself this morning as i didnt get chance on the weekend....

215lbs!!!! i have lost 10lbs in 9 days.

i love tren.... *blows kiss*


----------



## hilly

good stuff on the weight loss pal was guna rep ytou but i gota spread the love first


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

reverse grip pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps (up)

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 8 reps

Rack deads

170kg - 8 reps

170kg - 8 reps

120kg - 10 reps (fast)

120kg - 10 reps (fast)

the last 2 sets were keeping constant tension on the lower back..felt great.

chins

BW - 7 reps

BW - 6 reps

BW - 5 reps

rear db flys

25lbs - 10 reps x 3 sets

Face pulls

35kg - 12 reps x 3 sets

45 Mins PWO cardio in the oven that was the gym... sweat a good litre.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

today was a mixed bag, due to my right quad being incapacitated due to hitting a nerve i was unable to work legs monday.

leg extensions (fst-7)

40kg x 10 reps x 7 sets

Ham Curls (scarby 6's)

40kg x 8 reps x 2 sets

35kg x 8 reps x 4 sets

DB military press

80lbs - 10 reps

80lbs - 10 reps

80lbs - 8 reps

DB seated laterals

25lbs - 8 reps x 3 sets

M/C Press (fst-7)

32kg - 10 reps x 7 sets

DB Shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps x 3 sets

Tri-pushdowns

13 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

OH.Extensions (rope)

9 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

45mins PWO Cardio

------------------------------------------

Getting ready for the stag do this weekend, tupperwear'tastic!!

Seeing i will be doing some paintballing all day saturday i think i wont be short of cardio lol. I won't be drinking as i'm the best man and have to ensure everyone gets back to the centre ok and in one piece!


----------



## dmcc

Muhahahaha I went paintballing on a stag do in 2007... Mental. Sprained my ankle and the stag was made to wear hi-vis, and was shot at without protective gear... Enjoy!


----------



## leafman

Just caught up on ur journal mate and cant believe progress u have made.

The difference is massive and you should be pleased with way things are goin.Think i read u have 5 weeks left or sommat if so cant wait to see u then :thumb: Really impressed mate as when u started u had some serious mass lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc - oh yes.... the stag will be shot to sh1t....and i have a big stitch up for the evening lol.

leafman - cheers mate! i can honestly say i was a right fat bloater a few months ago 

4 weeks this saturday!!!


----------



## leafman

Incredible Bulk said:


> dmcc - oh yes.... the stag will be shot to sh1t....and i have a big stitch up for the evening lol.
> 
> leafman - cheers mate! i can honestly say i was a right fat bloater a few months ago
> 
> 4 weeks this saturday!!!


Fat bloater :lol: be gratefull you could get that size on thow mate :lol: Id love to be able to bulk haha i just cant. I cant eat enougth, and dont think id ever to be able to anyway due to fact im a natural 9 stone skin dog 

Ohh and the back double bicep shot of you before u started at beggining of thread is a right pic lol. Arms like tree trunks never mind legs


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, you'll be suprised what is possible when you get in the swing of eating on a see-food diet! I was eating a roast dinner every day with 6-8 spuds and 3-4 parsnips for starters PMSL.

Arms have always been like lumps, finally good to see some definition in them! 

-----------------------------

just bought a few packs of jerky, hardly any carbs and high protein.

should be better to snack on than the crap they are offering in terms of lunch packs... had a mare at the lady on the phone

"is anyone in the group vegetarian as we will cater for them"

"no but i'm on a low carb diet, instead of chips with the meals, can i have veg?"

"sorry, the chef wont cater for individuals on that basis"

GARRGGGGGGGG

Tried the one rip last night,its got a sting in the tail but this morning no post injection pain (PIP) at all

I love one rip, i want its babies...first injection in 2 weeks thats had no bad muscle deadness/swelling/soreness


----------



## ElfinTan

So 'vegatarian' is catering for an individual?


----------



## LittleChris

Enjoy the weekend away mate. Can't beat a bit of paintballing


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well back from the stag weekend which was a total success... thankfully i can relax a bit more knowing thats over with.

Playing sergeant major to 10 drunken guys on a saturday night has left me without much of a voice.

2 very heavy drinking sessions were enjoyed by them lot, i pleased that i only had 3 drinks the whole weekend despite living in the local bar for 90% of the time!

diet was as clean as could be, luckily a Happy Thief shop was next door so i bought some chicken daily to eat.

came back last night and went out straight away for an hours cardio.

feeling a bit disheartened as of late, progress is coming along well but i am still looking 10 weeks out for a show just under 4 weeks away.

part of me is thinking that unless i see good improvements i am pulling the plug. I am getting quite ****ed at the fact i am looking like this so close to the show TBH as nobody wants to look a fat ass on stage regardless of its your 1st time or not.

Yes i have made great progress from where i was but the judges wont judge me on any slimmer of the week stickers won from weight watchers, but instead by how i look on the day.

As someone wisely said to me a short while ago, the stage is a lonely place when its just you and your posing trunks.

So pretty much rock bottom today, joy of joys!


----------



## hilly

chin up mate, balls to the walls from here and make as much progress as you can. IM sure with paul at your side you can make some huge changes over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## flexwright

chin up mate,

if you think you are not ready for this show, get yourself into another.

what show is about 10 weeks away?

the ukbff welsh show is in 14 weeks


----------



## 3752

Aaron can i ask who is telling you that you are 10 weeks out?

you need to be up mate being down putts more stress on your and releases cortisol which is not good, we all are down in a prep period me more than most but it aint over until Tom blackman sings..... 4 weeks is a long time and alot can be achieved you just lost 10lbs in 9days.....

chin up mate and you have mail...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> chin up mate, balls to the walls from here and make as much progress as you can. IM sure with paul at your side you can make some huge changes over the next 4 weeks.


mate i have been ragging my ass off for every week of this prep, i have been told to dial things down it was getting that bad.

I've asked Paul where i am on his plan of things because i'm scratching my head...



flexwright said:


> chin up mate,
> 
> if you think you are not ready for this show, get yourself into another.
> 
> what show is about 10 weeks away?
> 
> the ukbff welsh show is in 14 weeks


alas, and the diet becomes a never ending affair, i wanted to get a show out before my summer hols in july and kick back and relax.

As much i want to come into a show hard as nails, the last thing i am wanting now is to be dieting for a total of 26 weeks out of the 52 week year.

It would be the same as starting from square one again on my prep.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> Aaron can i ask who is telling you that you are 10 weeks out?
> 
> you need to be up mate being down putts more stress on your and releases cortisol which is not good, we all are down in a prep period me more than most but it aint over until Tom blackman sings..... 4 weeks is a long time and alot can be achieved you just lost 10lbs in 9days.....
> 
> chin up mate and you have mail...


guys in my gym mate... it dismissed at first but like chinese water torture it gets to you in the end when you see the same people in there every day...

it is a head fck


----------



## flexwright

Incredible Bulk said:


> alas, and the diet becomes a never ending affair, i wanted to get a show out before my summer hols in july and kick back and relax.
> 
> As much i want to come into a show hard as nails, the last thing i am wanting now is to be dieting for a total of 26 weeks out of the 52 week year.
> 
> It would be the same as starting from square one again on my prep.


what can you qualify for from the show you are doing?

if you did get an invite would you go?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

NABBA novice finals in November

would i go? no, i'd be adding on size before the big shows i want to do next year such as the south coast UKBFF and the portsmouth NABBA


----------



## flexwright

Incredible Bulk said:


> NABBA novice finals in November
> 
> would i go? no, i'd be adding on size before the big shows i want to do next year such as the south coast UKBFF and the portsmouth NABBA


ok, just though that if you did then the diet would be on for x amount of weeks on top of what you would have done anyway


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> Aaron can i ask who is telling you that you are 10 weeks out?
> 
> you need to be up mate being down putts more stress on your and releases cortisol which is not good, we all are down in a prep period me more than most but it aint over until Tom blackman sings..... 4 weeks is a long time and alot can be achieved you just lost 10lbs in 9days.....
> 
> chin up mate and you have mail...


Nice post Paul.

Aaron - i have no doubt that paul will have you dialled in for the show, keep youre chin up (dont stress or you go catabolic) and the workrate as high as it has been :beer:


----------



## kingprop

Huge changes happen in four weeks mate. Stick at it and stay focused. Best wishes to you.


----------



## ElfinTan

hey hey Buddy! We'll have less of this pulling the plug malarky. You have to see this through. Come on mate, you have one of the best comp preppers in the country in your corner and you have to trust him. Now really is the time to listen just to Paul S and no one else...you HAVE to focus on him and his feedback. Prepping for comp is a total rollercoaster and you never know how you will react because you are taking yourself to a place you have never been before and you have no reference point. Paul S may have a bizarre and interesting taste in shirts but I would trust him 110%!!! Chin up x


----------



## ElfinTan

And this old lady can't WAIT to see pics of you in ya knickers:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :rockon: How could you deny me such simple pleasures?


----------



## Ak_88

Keep your chin up your pleb or ill crack the whip for the next 5 days!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

kingprop said:


> Huge changes happen in four weeks mate. Stick at it and stay focused. Best wishes to you.


cheers kingprop... 



ElfinTan said:


> hey hey Buddy! We'll have less of this pulling the plug malarky. You have to see this through. Come on mate, you have one of the best comp preppers in the country in your corner and you have to trust him. Now really is the time to listen just to Paul S and no one else...you HAVE to focus on him and his feedback. Prepping for comp is a total rollercoaster and you never know how you will react because you are taking yourself to a place you have never been before and you have no reference point. Paul S may have a bizarre and interesting taste in shirts but I would trust him 110%!!! Chin up x


Hi Tan, as much as the midsection has been coming through more its still a depressing state of affairs when you get the 'look' with the question "how many weeks away is your show again?!".

Its been water off a ducks ass for the last 8 weeks but this last week has just been the straw thats broke the camels back. Everyone can say they would dismiss it all and crack on but even though i consider myself a thick skinned guy, it has got to me.

But will be covering up in the gym more and keeping myself to myself, as you say...only listen to paul and keep the chin up 

I actually liked Paul's shirt he wore to the NABBA finals, i think the prep is affecting more than my judgement 



ElfinTan said:


> And this old lady can't WAIT to see pics of you in ya knickers:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :rockon: How could you deny me such simple pleasures?


ha ha, ok ok... but you will still owe me brownies! 



Ak_88 said:


> Keep your chin up your pleb or ill crack the whip for the next 5 days!


Alex, as much as your motivation skills rack up to an almighty 1.2 out of 10 it does suck that it is your last 5 days


----------



## ElfinTan

Trust me when I say my brownies will be worth every carb depleted second! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Are you a quitter Mr Beast? Because I don't think you are. Anymore of this limp wristed quitting melarky and I shall be over to biatch slap you into the middle of next week. Do you think I am denying myself the pleasures of chocolate muffins out of fun?!?! :ban:

Alternatively I am quite happy to come over and inflict maximum pain and suffering on the morons in your gym.



ElfinTan said:


> And this old lady can't WAIT to see pics of you in ya knickers:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :rockon: How could you deny me such simple pleasures?


Seconded!

Seriously though, chin up darling! The end is in site and you will be getting a chocolate cake to end all chocolate cakes recipe for after your comp....and even if you stopped dieting I will still withhold it until the 4th of july.


----------



## jonno

Don`t you give up now MR IB. Been looking forward to seeing this show for a while now mate. Got to beat the scummers anyway.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Trust me when I say my brownies will be worth every carb depleted second! :thumb:


i will hold you to them! :tongue:



Gym Bunny said:


> Are you a quitter Mr Beast? Because I don't think you are. Anymore of this limp wristed quitting melarky and I shall be over to biatch slap you into the middle of next week. Do you think I am denying myself the pleasures of chocolate muffins out of fun?!?!
> 
> Alternatively I am quite happy to come over and inflict maximum pain and suffering on the morons in your gym.
> 
> Seriously though, chin up darling! The end is in site and you will be getting a chocolate cake to end all chocolate cakes recipe for after your comp....and even if you stopped dieting I will still withhold it until the 4th of july.


You know i'm not a quitter, i've not quit a damn thing in my life... just hit rock bottom this morning and for the 1st time the thought entered my head...not the idea.

This journal is not for me as such but for others who want to know the in's and out's of prepping... got to be honest as its not all cardio and low carb smiles :tongue:

Your support has helped me through quite a bit GB and as much as i wouldnt quit this far in, i wouldnt/couldn't do it to you.

I don't think seeing you go without chocolate muffins for nothing would be worth the pain inflicted :laugh:



jonno said:


> Don`t you give up now MR IB. Been looking forward to seeing this show for a while now mate. Got to beat the scummers anyway.


I won't be, Paul is working on some devilish plan to beast my fat ass into better shape


----------



## 3752

ElfinTan said:


> hey hey Buddy! We'll have less of this pulling the plug malarky. You have to see this through. Come on mate, you have one of the best comp preppers in the country in your corner and you have to trust him. Now really is the time to listen just to Paul S and no one else...you HAVE to focus on him and his feedback. Prepping for comp is a total rollercoaster and you never know how you will react because you are taking yourself to a place you have never been before and you have no reference point.


i read this and thought that is really nice thing for Tan to say but then you go and spoil it all with this below



ElfinTan said:


> Paul S may have a bizarre and interesting taste in shirts but I would trust him 110%!!! Chin up x


i was deeply upset until i realised you married a man who on the big day wore a skirt  :whistling:


----------



## shauno

dude your mental has changed since i last checked this.

stay hoody'd up in the gym, block people out and do the last weeks dieting down to a T.

best of luck,

shaun


----------



## flexwright

shauno said:


> dude your mental has changed since i last checked this.
> 
> stay hoody'd up in the gym, block people out and do the last weeks dieting down to a T.
> 
> best of luck,
> 
> shaun


also get your head phones in and dont listen or speak to anyone that could put you down


----------



## Galtonator

We are behind you mate so you can quit!!

We all have down days dude. The people in the gym can be very distracting from ones goal. I put the mp3 on and zone in. People leave me alone then


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good to know my chocolate muffin AND latte machiato deprivation is in a good cause!



Pscarb said:


> i read this and thought that is really nice thing for Tan to say but then you go and spoil it all with this below
> 
> i was deeply upset until i realised you married a man who on the big day wore a skirt  :whistling:


Tsk tsk, he wore a KILT! I would like to point out that a kilt is one of the sexiest articles of clothing a man can wear and only men with killer calves can wear them and look good. Tan's husband is one of them.

Paul.....what kind of shirts do you wear? I'm extremely curious? Hawaiian?


----------



## Goose

mate you have an awesome foundation so there is no reason to be so down! I feel siht everyday but thats part of bodybuilding! If I was happy with how I looked I probably wouldnt be doing this..


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> mate you have an awesome foundation so there is no reason to be so down! I feel siht everyday but thats part of bodybuilding! If I was happy with how I looked I probably wouldnt be doing this..


I think you hit the nail on the head there Goose. The second any of us is happy is the start of us letting go.

Think this is a major reason why so many people do not "get" BB, it's because they are happy to do nothing, no drive to improve and constantly challenge themselves.


----------



## LittleChris

Crack on with with it IB. Too many people counting on this to quit now.


----------



## dmcc

*sigh*

Ignore the idiots in the gym IMO. You've said yourself that you can do a lot in four weeks. And put it this way: the first comp is probably always the hardest and when you step on that stage, you will have accomplished far more than 90% of the guy in any gym. That alone is something to be proud of.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

WOW, ok thanks to everyone for the huge response!

This prep by far has been the hardest thing i have done to date and more so the mental side of it all. If you have an image issues pre-prep... expect them to be magnified during it!

Bulkaholic - Thanks for typing that mate. Yes we both started out with quite the stomach tyre! I am taking a lot of positives from it all, i am as of a few weeks ago, in the best shape i have ever been in.

Thanks for the offer of the vent, no doubt i will chew your ear off come show time lol.

I have never quit anything i have gone for so i will not be doing so with this, today i went back into the gym and smashed the hell out of my legs, didnt say much to anyone (sorry AK) and cracked on with it.

Must say its the best workout i have had in a long while, 1st time i also have worn a big t-shirt during training!

OK, head down....

Legs

Leg extensions (fst-7)(30 sec rest)

50kg - 10 reps x 7 sets (UP!)

Leg press (pscarb 6's)(10 sec rest)

160kg - 8 reps x 6 sets

Leg extensions (fst-7)(30 sec rest)

40kg - 10 reps x 7 sets

Ham Curls (pscarb 6's)(10 secs rest)

35kg - 8 reps x 6 sets

DB Lunges

50lbs - 10 reps each leg

50lbs - 8 reps each leg

Quads shaking and spasm city.

Sitting calve raises

25 reps

25 reps

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

45mins of slow painful cardio!


----------



## ElfinTan

Keep that Tshirt on....keep your head down....stop whinging....kick AK! Yup...that should keep you going!


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> This prep by far has been the hardest thing i have done to date and more so the mental side of it all. If you have an image issues pre-prep... expect them to be magnified during it!


I imagine the first will also be the hardest. Now you've done one, you KNOW you can do it again and next time p1ss all over it.


----------



## LittleChris

Huge response as you come across as a likeable and genuine guy. 

Good suggestion by Tan abovel, if things get a little too much, just beat the **** out of AK. He will understand :2guns:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Keep that Tshirt on....keep your head down....stop whinging....kick AK! Yup...that should keep you going!


i have cleared my mangina of sand... back on course :tongue:



dmcc said:


> I imagine the first will also be the hardest. Now you've done one, you KNOW you can do it again and next time p1ss all over it.


Oh yes... this fat will also be the hardest to shift, been reading about brown fat, stubborn stuff!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

As asi mate, head down at the gym, head phones in smash it up and then get outta there.

Your head will start playing with you mate, last thing you want is pr*cks like that, just ignore them:cursing:

The last 4 weeks will see huge changes, jesus I couldn't believe how much my body changed in literally the last 2-3 days before the show, you are in good hands with Paul mate, listen to him and him only. Stay strong bud!


----------



## 3752

Dieting for a show is hard if it was easy everyone would do it and be ripped onstage....how many of those d1cks in the gym actually compete? we have now changed the plan and it won't be easy but it will be worth when you strip off 2 days before the show in your gym then ask those d1cks in your gym to take off there shirts


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> Dieting for a show is hard if it was easy everyone would do it and be ripped onstage....how many of those d1cks in the gym actually compete? we have now changed the plan and it won't be easy but it will be worth when you strip off 2 days before the show in your gym then ask those d1cks in your gym to take off there shirts


 :rockon:


----------



## defdaz

Glad you're feeling happier IB, try and keep focused and remember how good its going to feel when you're on that stage knowing how much effort you've put into getting up there. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> Keep that Tshirt on....keep your head down....stop whinging....kick AK! Yup...that should keep you going!


Cheers you bint 



Pscarb said:


> Dieting for a show is hard if it was easy everyone would do it and be ripped onstage....how many of those d1cks in the gym actually compete? we have now changed the plan and it won't be easy but it will be worth when you strip off 2 days before the show in your gym then ask those d1cks in your gym to take off there shirts


One of them is an 8 stone monster i'll have you know, you better watch out :lol:

Anyway - you know those guys that were in today that haven't been in for a while, were doing Back? **** ME THEY STANK. One of them absolutely hummed of eggs and i was gagging whenever i was within a 6ft radius, and you know the gym ain't much bigger than that!.

Honestly, it was horrific :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> As asi mate, head down at the gym, head phones in smash it up and then get outta there.
> 
> Your head will start playing with you mate, last thing you want is pr*cks like that, just ignore them:cursing:
> 
> The last 4 weeks will see huge changes, jesus I couldn't believe how much my body changed in literally the last 2-3 days before the show, you are in good hands with Paul mate, listen to him and him only. Stay strong bud!


I am so glad i chose paul to help me out with my prep, i know i havent been the easiest to work with as of late due to bouncing off the walls but full credit Paul, you have grounded me each time.



Pscarb said:


> Dieting for a show is hard if it was easy everyone would do it and be ripped onstage....how many of those d1cks in the gym actually compete? we have now changed the plan and it won't be easy but it will be worth when you strip off 2 days before the show in your gym then ask those d1cks in your gym to take off there shirts


One or two compete but they are the guys who never get call outs funnily enough.

The plan has changed but looking forward to it, i have pretty much cleared my diary and even booked the final week of prep off work so i can concentrate on having things as simple as possible.



defdaz said:


> Glad you're feeling happier IB, try and keep focused and remember how good its going to feel when you're on that stage knowing how much effort you've put into getting up there. :thumb:


It will square things off for me as i have always dabbled with bodybuilding for years but never had the balls to compete and instead became a perma-bulker lol.



Ak_88 said:


> Anyway - you know those guys that were in today that haven't been in for a while, were doing Back? **** ME THEY STANK. One of them absolutely hummed of eggs and i was gagging whenever i was within a 6ft radius, and you know the gym ain't much bigger than that!.
> 
> Honestly, it was horrific :cursing:


Yes, they ran off to fannies-first gym and soon enough they returned.

Spoke to the blonde guy when i was on the stepper, the other one is a fcking ****... looks like a right leper with the scalp eczema.

Mondays is a harsh day for me Alex so i try and get in and out ASAP, my dad as you know is in need of a knee replacement so i do his shopping on a monday night after the gym. If i dont get out early i wont get to sit down and eat until after 8pm.

To put it into context, by keeping my head down last night i managed my leg workout and 45mins cardio before you even finished your workout lol. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Huge response as you come across as a likeable and genuine guy.
> 
> Good suggestion by Tan abovel, if things get a little too much, just beat the **** out of AK. He will understand :2guns:


cheers mate, i will think of AK as one of those weeble punchbags :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate, i will think of AK as one of those weeble punchbags :tongue:


Oi! Appreciate him while you do. He'll be swanning back up north soon enough and then who'll you have to bully eh?


----------



## pastanchicken

Incredible Bulk said:


> I have never quit anything i have gone for so i will not be doing so with this, today i went back into the gym and smashed the hell out of my legs


Good man, that's the spirit!! :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi! Appreciate him while you do. He'll be swanning back up north soon enough and then who'll you have to bully eh?


sorry mother  :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> sorry mother  :tongue:


Glad to see you are finally learning respect for your elders and betters young man! :001_tt2: :rolleye:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> To put it into context, by keeping my head down last night i managed my leg workout and 45mins cardio before you even finished your workout lol. :lol:


Too right, partly because the squats RUINED me and partly because the egg twins were rowing (i use the term in the loosest of manners) whilst resting on the ham curl machine :ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tell them to shift their ass... you should know the gym ethos by now mate, dont ask dont get lol.

Anyway, back to business...

update from paul:

carbs are down

t3 is now @ 100mcg ED

cardio is 60mins AM and PWO

Rock n roll


----------



## PRL

Keep your chin up mate.

Reading this reminds me about my first prep. Head down and focus. Deep down you know what needs to be done.

It will all come good in the end.


----------



## welshrager

Wow mate, very impressive.. first pics to last is amazing difference, hope all goes well  looking huge mate


----------



## flexwright

glad to see your back on track buddy

'o' the dramas of dieting


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PRL said:


> Keep your chin up mate.
> 
> Reading this reminds me about my first prep. Head down and focus. Deep down you know what needs to be done.
> 
> It will all come good in the end.





welshrager said:


> Wow mate, very impressive.. first pics to last is amazing difference, hope all goes well  looking huge mate





flexwright said:


> glad to see your back on track buddy
> 
> 'o' the dramas of dieting


cheers guys, heads screwed back on today :beer:

chest and biceps today and cannot wait...love working chest as much as i do squatting.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest biceps

peck deck

14 plate - 12 reps x 3 sets

Incline Smith Press

85kg - 8 reps

85kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

1st time in a while i havent dipped below 80kg on the smith press :thumbup1:

Decline smith press

80kg - 7 reps

80kg - 7 reps

70kg - 7 reps

Cable crossovers

8 plates - 12 reps (up)

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Seated db curls

60lbs - 6 reps

60lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

EZ Curls

55kg - 8 reps x 3 sets

Hammer curls

55lbs - 8 reps (up)

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

60 mins PWO Cardio on the stepper... 45 mins past without mention, hit a concrete wall at 50mins. Soldiered on, 60 mins complete.

Sweat the 4 litres i drank at work, it has been pouring off me during cardio.


----------



## flexwright

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest biceps
> 
> peck deck
> 
> 14 plate - 12 reps x 3 sets
> 
> Incline Smith Press
> 
> 85kg - 8 reps
> 
> 85kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 80kg - 8 reps
> 
> 1st time in a while i havent dipped below 80kg on the smith press :thumbup1:
> 
> Decline smith press
> 
> 80kg - 7 reps
> 
> 80kg - 7 reps
> 
> 70kg - 7 reps
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 8 plates - 12 reps (up)
> 
> 7 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 7 plates - 10 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 10 reps
> 
> Seated db curls
> 
> 60lbs - 6 reps
> 
> 60lbs - 6 reps
> 
> 55lbs - 6 reps
> 
> EZ Curls
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps x 3 sets
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 55lbs - 8 reps (up)
> 
> 55lbs - 6 reps
> 
> 55lbs - 6 reps
> 
> 60 mins PWO Cardio on the stepper... 45 mins past without mention, hit a concrete wall at 50mins. Soldiered on, 60 mins complete.
> 
> Sweat the 4 litres i drank at work, it has been pouring off me during cardio.


sounds good buddy, everything back on track now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yes mate! all back on track, sand out of the vagina and raring to go lmao.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yes mate! all back on track, *sand out of the vagina* and raring to go lmao.


Reason nr 43 for not going to the beach and swimming in the sea!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

60mins cardio followed by some posing practice...gym was empty.

legs are lagging...need to bring them up condition wise but other than that i'm happier with the midsection!

another day another dollar


----------



## 3752

legs generally lag mainly because of the amount of cardio when this is dropped in the last week the water will to


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pscarb said:


> legs generally lag mainly because of the amount of cardio when this is dropped in the last week the water will to


Being ever so dumb, does this mean that the cardio prevents the leg muscle seperations/striations showing or what? :stupid:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Low on energy due to low carbs so tweaked the workout weights to reflect... no point digging a hole for myself by going balls to the wall only to K.O myself by the time i have to do the 60mins cardio

back/calves

reverse grip pulldowns

5 plates - 8 reps x 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns

5 plates - 7 reps x 3 sets

rack deads (quick pace, no rest at bottom)

120kg - 10 reps x 4 sets

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 6 reps

BW - 5 reps

Rear db flys

25lbs - 8 reps x 3 sets

Face pulls

3 plates - 10 reps x 3 sets

Seated calve raises

3 plates - 25 reps/20 reps

2 plates - 20 reps/15 reps/15 reps

60 Mins stepper

now time to trim this chest and midsection again! monkey boy has returned...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Horray for chins....or are they pullups? How about alternating sets of?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey GB

chin ups are hands facing away on a bent bar similar to a latpulldown bar, either shoulder width or wider

pullups are hands facing you usually in close distance on a straight bar

chins hit the lats more and i find pullups are just a bicep exercise for me due to the mechanics and my muscle bias (weak back strong arms).

Plus still dancing to pscarbs organ tune so the workouts are set in their exercises and order


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/triceps

Felt quite tired all day but not in a bad way if that makes sense... woke up as soon as i nabbed some carbs pre-workout.

DB Miltary press

70bs - 8 reps x 4 sets

DB Laterals (seated)

25lbs - 8 reps x 3 sets

DB Front raises

25lbs - 7 reps x 3 sets

M/C Press (fst-7)

31kg - 10 reps x 7 sets

DB Shrugs

120lbs - 12 reps x 3 sets

Straight bar pushdowns

14 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

OH Rope extensions

9 plates - 10 reps x 3 sets

Now update pic time!

Had to take some over and over as AK was playing a game of whacky angles! :lol:

How hard can it be to stand front on with a camera not pointing up or down???!?!!!

CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## dmcc

And to think you were worried about looking bad on stage...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, the mind plays funny tricks mate!!


----------



## Guest

Kin ell mate!!! AWESOME change...your looking really good mate, keep doing what your doing..I really cant believe the change from your bulk..nice work.


----------



## FATBOY

well done m8 you have come a long way it can only get better :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!

3 weeks and it can only get better!!!!


----------



## dmcc

Actually that's a good point - you do look really thick, it's a good look.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hungrybriton said:


> Hey fella looking FANTASTIC- definition is popping out all over the place and still so thick everywhere - killer calves m8. Keep your head down - can almost taste the finish line now - stick it out - your going great


cheers mate, as i said, make yourself known when you see me!

As much as i love to rib scummers my mate is marrying one next saturday and i have to give a best man speech as to how it should be illegal and banned! :lol:

cant believe how quick time has flown by....



dmcc said:


> Actually that's a good point - you do look really thick, it's a good look.


its my dribbling isnt it..the vacant stare in the eyes?! :tongue:



bulkaholic said:


> Fookin hell!!!!!!!! Top work mate:thumb: Hey you have a jaw now and look a different bloke. At this rate of change i think you will surprise everyone including yourself.
> 
> Keep doing what your doing:thumbup1:


hey will!

I have a jaw and i actually can see my toes, i'm mourning the loss of my plate holder that was the belly...useful when eating on a sofa! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Who cares about everything else....the forearms. Oh the forearms. :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan

Some nice changes, legs starting to show through. Now is time to knuckle down and really crack on these next 3 weeks and really see the changes now practically on a daily basis. You have no room to slack now or become complacent! Good going Chuckster x


----------



## Guest

Well done mate i know how much effort and pain went into the recent changes for you!


----------



## bigacb

Fantastic changes bud! Reps.


----------



## hilly

awesome progress mate and those legs look HUGE


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you everyone for the kind words, this week has been an eventful one!

for the last 2 days i have been waking up with lungs filled with green batter and coughing up so much every morning, its strange as i dont feel ill at all?!

Paul's diet has really done the trick this week, my appetite has come back as well this week so as soon as i'm finished with one meal i am looking at the clock to see how long till the next 

Weight this week is 219lbs? Bit weird as the fat has peeled off some more but i have gained 4lbs? I am wondering about the accuracy of that previous 215lb reading?

Weird...

Goes to show that the scales are devious lying little machines that dont tell the whole story!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Mate i dont come on here much these days only to check this thread really. Your progress is amazing, i started doing a little diet about the same time as you but fell off the wagon after 6 weeks lol i couldnt deal with the negatives so fair play as your diet and training is alot more hardcore than mine!

Secondly your progress is awesome and you look hunkalicious mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

SOUTHMAN said:


> Mate i dont come on here much these days only to check this thread really. Your progress is amazing, i started doing a little diet about the same time as you but fell off the wagon after 6 weeks lol i couldnt deal with the negatives so fair play as your diet and training is alot more hardcore than mine!
> 
> Secondly your progress is awesome and you look hunkalicious mate!


hey mate, havent seen you around in a loooong time! :thumbup1: :cool2:

Thank you, been working my fat ass off... the negatives suck dont they, you never quite know what you have got yourself in for until your sat weighing out your food wishing you could add a few grams more :tongue:

Hunkalicious, lololol, i will have to borrow that phrase :lol:

Take it easy mate and hope to see more of you :beer:



bulkaholic said:


> Plateholder eh? hhmmm I think i will grow me one of those. I have a good base:lol:
> 
> Seriously that is some excellent work there. I am sure it's going to be a massive pleasure just seeing whats under there following the years of work to build it.
> 
> The really nice thing is the diet is going to make your muscle gain so much quicker after:thumbup1: First time i didnt notice much as was injured but this time I have stretch marks popping up
> 
> Only 3 weeks to go and I am sure you will make some mahoosive changes in that time. You come across like your not ready to go postal now either!


Hey Olly! :tongue:

Are you doing the ukbff south coast again next year? Its my home town show so will be there front and centre injuries permitting.

I am looking forward to the rebound for sure, next year i want to drop jaws and my drive has never been higher 

3 weeks today and i'm happy about it now, today after my morning cardio and posing practice i no longer cringe with the ab n thigh pose.

Postal? Like royal mail postal or going on a posting frenzy here?! :laugh:


----------



## flexwright

looking good buddy,

keep up the hard work


----------



## welshrager

looking incredible mate, good size all round


----------



## powerlifter8

Looking excellent mate and thats a huge show of dedication to come down from 260lbs and the bf% you were at before, btw at the risk of sounding like an odd ball...your wrists are ****ing huge! What size are they? You could have a future in strongman with a frame like that lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bulkaholic said:


> will be at the show though, in the crowd with my airhorn!!! keep it tight


good stuff mate! luckily i wont be sat next to you or *shudder* in front of you with that thing!!



flexwright said:


> looking good buddy,
> 
> keep up the hard work


cheers mate :thumbup1:



welshrager said:


> looking incredible mate, good size all round


cheers 



powerlifter8 said:


> Looking excellent mate and thats a huge show of dedication to come down from 260lbs and the bf% you were at before, btw at the risk of sounding like an odd ball...your wrists are ****ing huge! What size are they? You could have a future in strongman with a frame like that lol!


Hey mate, thanks for the kind words

i was 275lbs at december lol.

My wrists measure 8" on the money, i do love to lift heavy but never had the urge to do anything strongman related


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weekend over and a nice relaxing one at that.... be travelling a fair bit every weekend so nice to kick to the feet up and catch up on sleep.

The day after my cheat meal i was bursting full of energy, i was able to go like the clappers on the stepper rather than my usual slow plod.

The midsection is getting tighter and tighter every day, and for once my body image issue is playing nice. Triceps are still smooth as a cloud despite the biceps beign full of veins and cuts....

2 weeks of fat burning left leaving one week of prep for water manipulation etc.

My best friends wedding this saturday, which i am best man so will be fun yet again explaining why i am not drinking!!


----------



## Heineken

I remember when you first posted about competing early last year IIRC and how excited everyone was about seeing the finished article

You've made some amazing progress IB and you don't disappoint, you have a lot of fans and I hope you yourself can see how far you've come. Well done mate, keep going


----------



## pastanchicken

Bloody hell mate. MASSIVE change there!!

Keep it up! :rockon:


----------



## jw007

Looking far far better fatty 

After seeing how FAT you were at expo you have come a hell of a long way

well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heinkeken said:


> I remember when you first posted about competing early last year IIRC and how excited everyone was about seeing the finished article
> 
> You've made some amazing progress IB and you don't disappoint, you have a lot of fans and I hope you yourself can see how far you've come. Well done mate, keep going


Hey mate!! 

Last year i remember feeling how i had alway piled on the size but never cut down...always the perma-bulker, never the actual bodybuilder 

Very kind words mate, the people here on UKM have been a great help with their support online and in person. The support people give in others prep journals is testament to why UKM is such a great place for bodybuilders in the UK (and in con's case, USA)

But its not over until tiny tom sings 

Well, thats what pscarb says anyway :tongue:



pastanchicken said:


> Bloody hell mate. MASSIVE change there!!
> 
> Keep it up! :rockon:


cheers mate :beer:



jw007 said:


> Looking far far better fatty
> 
> After seeing how FAT you were at expo you have come a hell of a long way
> 
> well done


Hey you old fart knocker, havent you died or collected your pension yet? :lol:

Yeah looking back at the expo pics its been quite a switch in looks!

Still more time to lose as much as possible so time to buckle down for the remaining weeks. :cool2:


----------



## willsey4

Aaron, just catching up on your journal and your pics. Great improvements, very impressed.

How is everything going? Feet recovered?

Do you prefer being leaner now. I always imagined that when I cut I Would prefer it and then after the show try and stay a lot leaner then what I am. What are you plans at where to keep your BF%?

Also regarding your cardio in the morning. Is it still a brisk walk or has it changed? If it is the same then how fast do you actually walk as never done cardio apart from on a treadmill?

All the best


----------



## Incredible Bulk

willsey4 said:


> Aaron, just catching up on your journal and your pics. Great improvements, very impressed.
> 
> How is everything going? Feet recovered?
> 
> Do you prefer being leaner now. I always imagined that when I cut I Would prefer it and then after the show try and stay a lot leaner then what I am. What are you plans at where to keep your BF%?
> 
> Also regarding your cardio in the morning. Is it still a brisk walk or has it changed? If it is the same then how fast do you actually walk as never done cardio apart from on a treadmill?
> 
> All the best


Hey will, how's you? 

Thanks, the bodyfat is coming off nicely and things are coming together

Everything is looking much better than when you last checked in, the feet have fully recovered and no blisters thankfully. No more bad shots either so no longer hobbling like an old man who's just had his zimmer frame stolen 

I prefer this look much better to the one i was sporting in the new year..I cannot believe how fat i was but back then i didnt see it?!

I would have cut waaaaay back on the carbs if i had seen that chub.

I will be staying far leaner in the off season, within 20lbs of competition weight/condition so i wont have to diet so hard next time and retain more mass. I'll cross that bridge when i come to it, first thing is shedding more fat! 

Cardio in the morning during the week is still the brisk walk for 60mins around the local area... my body temp is nice and high and my heart gets a good workout. On the weekends i sleep in till 8:30 and hit the gym when it opens at 9am for an hour on the stepper before breakfast.

I have always been a fast walker so i cover a fair few miles in 60mins


----------



## Nathrakh

Hey mate - looks like everything's coming together nicely for you.


----------



## PRL

Loads better.

Well done mate. Remember balls to the wall now for the final push.

Keep it up


----------



## leafman

Just caught up mate and ur looking a lot leaner mate good luck with it all :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

all coming together mate, some massive changes in the last weeks :thumb: ...

Head down - 2 weeks to work youre neuticle's off!

I should be coming to youre show BTW.


----------



## BSD

Looking good IB!

Hope the show goes well! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PRL said:


> Loads better.
> 
> Well done mate. Remember balls to the wall now for the final push.
> 
> Keep it up





leafman said:


> Just caught up mate and ur looking a lot leaner mate good luck with it all :thumbup1:





CarbWhore said:


> all coming together mate, some massive changes in the last weeks :thumb: ...
> 
> Head down - 2 weeks to work youre neuticle's off!
> 
> I should be coming to youre show BTW.





BSD said:


> Looking good IB!
> 
> Hope the show goes well! :thumb:


cheers guys!!! :thumb: :beer:

-----------------------

Legs

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 10 reps - 7 sets

Leg press (10sec rest between sets)

120kg - 8 reps - 6 sets

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 10 reps - 7 sets

Ham Curls (10sec rest between sets)

35kg - 8 reps - 6 sets

*cramps*

DB lunges

45lbs - 8 reps - 2 sets

Sitting calve raises

3 plates - 20 reps (massive cramps)

2 plates - 20 reps (smaller cramps)

2 plates - 15 reps

2 plates - 15 reps (big cramps)

stepped off and cramp in my hips....

Apart from the cramps one of the best leg workouts i have had in a long while! Knackered...

60mins cardio and full of energy and no lag, smashed through the time and finished with some posing practice.

My dad has bought me a whole rump of beef so he has carved it into portions for me bless him. I give him as much £ i can but he is my official sponser lol. He also bought me 20 fresh chicken breasts


----------



## LittleChris

Nice touch by your father 

You have lost such a huge amount- must be near to 70lbs?

Looking forward to seeing your stage pictures now- assume they will be the next pictures?


----------



## dmcc

I regret to say that I won't be in Gosport taunting you from the front row with Krispy Kremes and an air horn, as I'm going to the BPC finals in Bournemouth the same weekend. I'm sure there'll be plenty of vocal support though


----------



## ElfinTan

Keep up the momentum Chunckster!!!!!

With regards to the wedding - tell them you are a recovering alchoholic...that usually stops peeps from yapping at you :0)


----------



## bigguy6641

hey bud looking good, i too was a chub 6 months ago lol and i couldnt see it, i have gone thru what your are going through and i know how much hard work it is...your doing really well mate, your nearly there....how do you like the new look?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Nice touch by your father
> 
> You have lost such a huge amount- must be near to 70lbs?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your stage pictures now- assume they will be the next pictures?


I have lost a total of 55lbs so far, it was 60lbs but for some reason my weight has gone up?

Measured my arms and i'm up to 18.25" so that explains it maybe... my muscle mass is going up in some areas as they were 18" a few weeks ago.

Next set of pictures will be a week out from the show and then the ones taken at the show mate  (unless paul says otherwise)

The last week will be under wraps when i'm depleting etc



dmcc said:


> I regret to say that I won't be in Gosport taunting you from the front row with Krispy Kremes and an air horn, as I'm going to the BPC finals in Bournemouth the same weekend. I'm sure there'll be plenty of vocal support though


No way, bit of a sh1tter but no worries.... i'll have to find someone else to supply me with krispy kremes! :tongue:

A guy i know is competing on that powerlifting meet so from the sound of things, will be a good day, enjoy 



ElfinTan said:


> Keep up the momentum Chunckster!!!!!
> 
> With regards to the wedding - tell them you are a recovering alchoholic...that usually stops peeps from yapping at you :0)


Hey tan! Good excuse! I was thinking about using the anti-biotic route but dont want to scare away any wedding day talent (who dont catch the bouquet) thinking i have the lurgy :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I'll get Tesco to deliver


----------



## Britbb

Hi IB, must say fantastic progress mate. Now you can see the shape and cuts. Keep pushing to show day bud. Looking great mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> I'll get Tesco to deliver


heh heh heh, :beer:



Britbb said:


> Hi IB, must say fantastic progress mate. Now you can see the shape and cuts. Keep pushing to show day bud. Looking great mate.


Cheers Britbb, good to see you around the forums again!

Yes, now the chub has been slashed off i can actually see what i have to work with and what needs bringing up for next year.

Working my ass off, not long to go now :bounce:


----------



## 3752

Gym Bunny said:


> Being ever so dumb, does this mean that the cardio prevents the leg muscle seperations/striations showing or what? :stupid:


not a dumb question at all yes cardio damages the muscles in the leg this causes the body to rush water to the surface blurring definition......this is something that i expected with the amount oif cardio Aaron has been doing....although i will say not everyone has deep cuts and straitions in the thighs....daz ball has the freakeist legs i have seen on an amatuer for a long time yet his legs are not as cut and seperated as some other guys......

Aaron the pics do not come as a shock to me i knew as soon as you stopped being a girl your progress would jump....

we will get you on some helios this week buddy which will move things on even more...i will also be tweaking a few things as well.....just to make it harder


----------



## mick_the_brick

Cracking work Aaron..

Keep it up mate.. plenty of time yet


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pscarb said:


> not a dumb question at all yes cardio damages the muscles in the leg this causes the body to rush water to the surface blurring definition......this is something that i expected with the amount oif cardio Aaron has been doing....although i will say not everyone has deep cuts and straitions in the thighs....daz ball has the freakeist legs i have seen on an amatuer for a long time yet his legs are not as cut and seperated as some other guys......
> 
> Aaron the pics do not come as a shock to me i knew as soon as you stopped being a girl your progress would jump....
> 
> we will get you on some helios this week buddy which will move things on even more...i will also be tweaking a few things as well.....just to make it harder


Thanks for the reponse. You'll be repped when I am recharged...tho there is nothing wrong with being a girl. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> Aaron the pics do not come as a shock to me i knew as soon as you stopped being a girl your progress would jump....
> 
> we will get you on some helios this week buddy which will move things on even more...i will also be tweaking a few things as well.....just to make it harder


PMSL, yes i did fanny about for a week... drama drama drama! :tongue:

Cool, in anticipation i bought some slin barrels and pins.

Looking forward to the changes :beer:



mick_the_brick said:


> Cracking work Aaron..
> 
> Keep it up mate.. plenty of time yet


cheers mick mate


----------



## 3752

Gym Bunny said:


> there is nothing wrong with being a girl. :lol:


There is nothing wrong with girls they are one of my fav past times


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest/biceps

Peck deck

13 plates - 12 reps x 4 sets

Incline Smith Press

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Decline smith press

70kg - 8 reps x 3 sets

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

6 plates - 12 reps x 1 set

Seated DB curls

60lbs - 6 reps x 3 sets

(going up next week)

EZ Curls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

Hammer Curls

55lbs - 6 reps x 3 sets

60mins PWO Cardio....not as easy as yesterday, 50mins was ok but hit a wall for the last 10 but still good.


----------



## bigjim30

Hey m8 new to these forums, just looked at some previous pictures, I see your training in City Gym, I used to train there years ago when Shaun was running it for Gary, good times those!!! All the best...

Jim.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey mate!

nothing has probably changed as Bill refuses to maintain any of the equipment 

Thanks for popping in


----------



## EDG301

hey mate, hope preps going well. 60mins postworkout........ must be a killer!!! Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont give info to the competition paul 

(£10 says you are really doing the show lmao)


----------



## jonno

Just a quick question mate and to anyone in the know. At what point would you stop or reduce cardio, in my case power walking to fill out the legs again and generally stop feeling tired and drained. I would be looking to plan for next years comp.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i would stop a week out but thats just me mate...allow some repair and to lose the water retention a tad


----------



## 3752

stopping cardio is down to the individual i have some that stop 2 weeks out some a week out and others don't stop


----------



## Incredible Bulk

why have you put his pics in my journal???


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> why have you put his pics in my journal???


LOL PMSL - wrong journal!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

60mins cardio today, no workout on a wednesday...

Hit a brick wall after 35mins but smashed through it, did some posing practice after while hanging out my ass and sweating buckets.

Sat here enjoying sugar free jelly partially frozen, its lush!

Just mix it up, put it in the freezer for 2 hours and it will have a light ice crust on it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

update from paul, fats and carbs lowered a bit more..... dammit  

Its been working a treat so far...look at meh guns....peow peow


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> update from paul, fats and carbs lowered a bit more..... dammit
> 
> Its been working a treat so far...look at meh guns....peow peow


Well as the forearm is bigger, in my humble opinion, that is perfect upper/lower arm ratios. :lol:

I don't think red is your colour though. :whistling:


----------



## hilly

and the diet has made you better looking im impressed


----------



## EDG301

Where do u get the s. free jelly damnit!!!!! been looking for it everywhere....... does tesco's do it because i swear i cant bloody find it.......maybe because i get distracted by the chocolates etc,lol. Keep it up man!


----------



## Ak_88

Looking good mate, you need some more definition in your shoulders though. Tiny tim's mate was right.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

EDG301 said:


> Where do u get the s. free jelly damnit!!!!! been looking for it everywhere....... does tesco's do it because i swear i cant bloody find it.......maybe because i get distracted by the chocolates etc,lol. Keep it up man!


Its either in the desserts aisle or with home baking :tongue:


----------



## Nitrolen

Good journal mate.

What was your starting weight and what do you weigh now?


----------



## 3752

i am prepping Aaron and i don't even know where the bloody show is??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nitrolen said:


> Good journal mate.
> 
> What was your starting weight and what do you weigh now?


275lbs mate.... here's a pic :lol:

now around <220lbs












hungrybriton said:


> Damn I´m busted!!!!
> 
> Ha actually, aside from when I change my mind! :whistling: I´m very straight talking - I´ll be at the show but only to cheer you on mate - anything you want me to shout out skinny boy? :bounce: Oh and of course, I´ll be collecting that tenner - it´ll go towards my post contest binge 2010 - gotta go with Waitrose New York cheese cake and ice cream I think!
> 
> H
> 
> Keep at it mate - so damn close now:thumb:


LMAO, i'll bring a crisp one for you... and if i can pinch a slice of that cheesecake :whistling:

nearly there now matey!!! finish line is round the corner



Pscarb said:


> i am prepping Aaron and i don't even know where the bloody show is??


for shame!!!! 

I did a google map for my mum, here you go mate

has post code on it

http://www.danceweb.co.uk/map/Thorngate_Halls__Gosport_17.aspx

I'm getting the times and numbers off the poster in the gym tonight mate


----------



## flexwright

dont take this the wrong way, you were big,

you have cut down a hell of allot, well done and keep up the hard work buddy


----------



## 3752

Gosport used to love to go out there back in my Navy days


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> Gosport used to love to go out there back in my Navy days


Hellllooooooooo sailor!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flexwright said:


> dont take this the wrong way, you were big,
> 
> you have cut down a hell of allot, well done and keep up the hard work buddy


i was a right fat bastard i know :lol:

cheers mate :beer:



Pscarb said:


> Gosport used to love to go out there back in my Navy days


You couldnt find anywhere better to go?!

People come over to portsmouth from gosport like rats fleeing a sinking ship on a friday/saturday night :tongue:



ElfinTan said:


> Hellllooooooooo sailor!!!!!! :drool:


uh oh.... :lol:


----------



## flexwright

Incredible Bulk said:


> i was a right fat bastard i know :lol:
> 
> cheers mate :beer:


lol :beer:


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> You couldnt find anywhere better to go?!
> 
> People come over to portsmouth from gosport like rats fleeing a sinking ship on a friday/saturday night :tongue:


i was partial to a night out in Joanna's on a weekend though then a quick trip under the pier


----------



## Nitrolen

Incredible Bulk said:


> 275lbs mate.... here's a pic :lol:
> 
> now around <220lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some serious weight loss. :thumb:
> 
> LMAO, i'll bring a crisp one for you... and if i can pinch a slice of that cheesecake :whistling:
> 
> nearly there now matey!!! finish line is round the corner
> 
> for shame!!!!
> 
> I did a google map for my mum, here you go mate
> 
> has post code on it
> 
> http://www.danceweb.co.uk/map/Thorngate_Halls__Gosport_17.aspx
> 
> I'm getting the times and numbers off the poster in the gym tonight mate


----------



## Nitrolen

Pscarb said:


> *Gosport* used to love to go out there back in my Navy days


I used to live there for a number of years. It's probably one of the chaviest place's to live now.

Most of the decent pubs have shut down now- resembles a ghost town.

There's a few hardcore body builders though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

joannahs?!!! bloody hell that was a dive, but guarenteed a lay from the local hags 

You'd stick to the floor it was like velcro.

--------------------

Back/calves

Reverse grip pulldowns

6 plates - 7 reps x 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 7 reps x 2 sets

5 plates - 7 reps x 1 set

Rack was being used by some weirdo that AK's best friends with... glasses, balding, glittery dinosaur notebook (no joke) and socks pulled right up!

Rack deads missed

Chins

10 reps

7 reps

7 reps

Rear db flys

30lbs - 10 reps x 3 sets

Facepulls

3 plates - 10 reps x 3 sets

Standing calve raises

140kg

25 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

60 Mins cardio.... dead to the world today but made it through...


----------



## ElfinTan

One day at a time Sweet Chunckster....one day at a time! x


----------



## Guest

Besides feeling dead to the world no energy ext.... how does your body feel now?

When i was 250lb i had terrible sleep apnea and i felt really rubbish compared to now at a lower body weight. Personally 235lb is the mark that at the moment i start to feel bad and unless it was really needed for some reason i will not be going heavier than maybe 240lb again.

How about your self are you going to be controlling your self after the show, can you do it? Lol i couldnt do it not on the first try hence the second show

I notice your pretty hairy i am the same way the only tip i can give is shave down now over and over so your skin gets used to it. I tried waxing but it took 3 hours to do 1 leg so i gave up:ban:. The shaving irritated the lymph nodes around my groin which came up in little red lumps on the day.

Just some thing to consider matey.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Con said:


> Besides feeling dead to the world no energy ext.... how does your body feel now?
> 
> When i was 250lb i had terrible sleep apnea and i felt really rubbish compared to now at a lower body weight. Personally 235lb is the mark that at the moment i start to feel bad and unless it was really needed for some reason i will not be going heavier than maybe 240lb again.
> 
> How about your self are you going to be controlling your self after the show, can you do it? Lol i couldnt do it not on the first try hence the second show
> 
> I notice your pretty hairy i am the same way the only tip i can give is shave down now over and over so your skin gets used to it. I tried waxing but it took 3 hours to do 1 leg so i gave up:ban:. The shaving irritated the lymph nodes around my groin which came up in little red lumps on the day.
> 
> Just some thing to consider matey.


I'm the same with the shaving, good advice get your skin use to it nice and early.

Last day I shaved before the show was the Friday morning, then had my tan applied Saturday morning. Karen Marillier said that was long enough for any irritation to go down.

The week leading up to the show I used Jana tan scrub and moisturiser everyday, that helped too


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey con!!

my body feels good, it dies on me in the last 10-20 mins of evening cardio but other than that its going good.

Sleeping like a baby and waking up with no issues...

control post show... i will be blowing out, i miss so much good food it is unreal mate.

I know i will suffer for it but its something i'd rather do and feel i have got it out of my system than to eat crap consistantly during my rebound.

i am using the nair every 3 weeks and shaving my arms daily, they are used to it now.

The chest and stomach doesnt come up in red rashes anymore due to daily exfoliation (get me!)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> I'm the same with the shaving, good advice get your skin use to it nice and early.
> 
> Last day I shaved before the show was the Friday morning, then had my tan applied Saturday morning. Karen Marillier said that was long enough for any irritation to go down.
> 
> The week leading up to the show I used Jana tan scrub and moisturiser everyday, that helped too


good point, i'll start shaving often

i'm using jan tana too so have ordered the show kit :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this weekend has been non stop... my best friend was married yesterday and i had the honour of being best man.

Still woke up at usual 5:30am for cardio, took his doberman for a walk round the local area.

Paul allowed me to eat like a 'normal' person at the reception which was great.

Completely kacked it before the best man speech but once i had the microphone in the hand it went great, laughs all round and i didnt have to buy a drink (limited to diet coke) all night 

The cut has gone so well that the suit i was measured for 1.5 weeks ago was 1 size to big by the time of the wedding... luckily didnt look too bad.

This morning i took the mutt for a walk again and after my breakfast i joined my friends at a local hotel for their breakfast.... just like fridays at work, me with a cup of coffee (ok, i lie, i had 6!) and them lot tucking into full english breakfasts.

After i drove straight to the gym and did another 60mins on the stepper for some added cardio due to the guilt factor of the wedding cake i had but being full of energy i blasted it full bore with no worries.

Had a fantastic day and one i'll remember for the rest of my life (dear diary moment here).

now...back to business....

leg day tomorrow.

(ps, chicks dig guys in 3 piece suits  )


----------



## LittleChris

**** the bridesmaid?


----------



## dmcc

Just checking in from Berlin, making sure everything's OK here... all per usual I see...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, no, the bridesmaid was the grooms sister and fiance to my other friend 

Darren, all gravy here mate

just putting on the trainers for my last bout of cardio for the day


----------



## Ak_88

When you were training on 5 days how did you find your recovery?

I'm finding myself rather bored at home already so was thinking about adding an extra day in to separate quads/hams.

So something like - Quads/Calves, Chest/Bi's, Hams/Calves, Back, Delts/Tri's.

Thoughts?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

My thoughts are i am not answering your sh1t in my journal!! 

Fck wit, i'll answer it in your journal,1st i have to see where it is and blow of the dust


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tanning kit has arrived from jan tana

scrub

mousse

applicator puff

glaze

wondering if one bottle of the tan mousse will be enough for 4 coats?


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> tanning kit has arrived from jan tana
> 
> scrub
> 
> mousse
> 
> applicator puff
> 
> glaze
> 
> wondering if one bottle of the tan mousse will be enough for 4 coats?


For me NO, for you????? Prob get 5 or 6 coats mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

True, you do have a big head to coat


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahh Joe, the sincerity and warmth of your support brings a tear to my eye:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

prep update:

Bye bye carbs... bye bye fats 

For the last 2 weeks paul has changed things up and i cant wait to see their effects.

I have had hypo issues before but i have learnt how to dodge these during the last 3 weeks.

I'd rather give these last remaining weeks my all and feel like sh1t than to coast and wonder about the 'what ifs'

I have a half week this week at work and i have also taken next week off so cardio can be jacked up to 3x 45min sessions.

Seeing where i am at the weekend depends on how long i am doing cardio for


----------



## Ak_88

So you're only eating protein until next saturday?

Rather you than me :lol:


----------



## ares1

Ak_88 said:


> So you're only eating protein until next saturday?
> 
> Rather you than me :lol:


LOL, give the man some support :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he doesnt know if it, he lives in his own 7 stone bubble 

i dont miss being told to cheer up every day at the gym


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> he doesnt know if it, he lives in his own 7 stone bubble
> 
> i dont miss being told to cheer up every day at the gym


  poor, poor man...


----------



## LittleChris

Sounds tough but sure you will soldier through.

How is your posing routine coming along?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

under construction... i havent had 5 minutes to scratch my own ass with my best man's duties....

plenty of time though, i have the music and will stick to the basics for this show as i have all the grace and finesse of a bagpipe with a slow puncture


----------



## dale_flex

Incredible Bulk said:


> under construction... i havent had 5 minutes to scratch my own ass with my best man's duties....
> 
> *plenty of time though, i have the music and will stick to the basics for this show as i have all the grace and finesse of a bagpipe with a slow puncture*


 :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Mmm nothing but protein for 7 days... looks like that hole in the ozone layer isn't getting any better soon....


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> Mmm nothing but protein for 7 days... looks like that hole in the ozone layer isn't getting any better soon....


Good point Darren! Bet you're glad your in Berlin. Hast du ein tolles Weib sehen?


----------



## Magic Torch

That is harsh mate, I thought I had it bad in the last two weeks of my prep! Still your so right, defo rather grin and bare it now than get on stage and play the what if game! As long as you stick to what Paul tells you 100% then at least you know what ever happens you tried your best!

- I think you will do well tho bud, you carry a lot of muscle - just keep at it a little longer


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Magic Torch said:


> That is harsh mate, I thought I had it bad in the last two weeks of my prep! Still your so right, defo rather grin and bare it now than get on stage and play the what if game! As long as you stick to what Paul tells you 100% then at least you know what ever happens you tried your best!
> 
> - I think you will do well tho bud, you carry a lot of muscle - just keep at it a little longer


Yeah its harsh but i asked paul to really crank it up for the last stint.

cheers mate, nearly there....

---------------------

Legs

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 10reps x 7 sets

Ham Curls (10 sec rest between sets)

35kg - 8 reps x 6 sets

Leg extensions (fst-7)

50kg - 8reps x 7 sets

DB Lunges

45lbs - 10 reps x 2 sets

Sitting calve raises

3 plates

25 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

60mins PWO cardio

I was given a full bottle of dream tan spray + applicator as a present from one of the gym members, sods law i have just collected my jan tana stuff today lol


----------



## 3752

Magic Torch said:


> That is harsh mate, I thought I had it bad in the last two weeks of my prep! Still your so right, defo rather grin and bare it now than get on stage and play the what if game! As long as you stick to what Paul tells you 100% then at least you know what ever happens you tried your best!
> 
> - I think you will do well tho bud, you carry a lot of muscle - just keep at it a little longer


where does it say nothing but protein?? there is plenty of carbs in the diet to keep his energy up....well nearly :whistling:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Incredible Bulk said:


> tanning kit has arrived from jan tana
> 
> scrub
> 
> mousse
> 
> applicator puff
> 
> glaze
> 
> wondering if one bottle of the tan mousse will be enough for 4 coats?


I think you'll be ok mate. My first show I had a spray by Karen Marillier and then 2 coats that James put on the next day.

Thes second show I couldn't get the spray and went for 4 coats 1 bottle was more than enough for that, but you're bigger than me :lol:

Who's going to apply your oil at the show bud, is anyone travelling with you??

I love the smell of the Jan Tana moisturiser.....its bloody lovely:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Didn't DMCC offer to apply the oils bud?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc bailed on me for watching fat men with guts lifting barbells 

My dad will be helping me out back stage as its a local show and 20mins down the road.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> dmcc bailed on me for watching fat men with guts lifting barbells
> 
> My dad will be helping me out back stage as its a local show *and 20mins down the road*.


 :whistling:  If you win a trophy that has to be engraved on it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMAO...what, just down the road....20 mins away? 

Forgot about that convo!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> LMAO...what, just down the road....20 mins away?
> 
> Forgot about that convo!


I smell a story. I'd forgotten the BPC was on that weekend. I wanted to go to that. Curse work.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well mate - how's tricks??


----------



## LittleChris

mick_the_brick said:


> Well mate - how's tricks??


 :lol: Think reading the last few pages may offer a clue there :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Indeed I shall be watching fat men with barbells that weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. You'll just have to find someone else to hurl abuse at you :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mick_the_brick said:


> Well mate - how's tricks??





LittleChris said:


> :lol: Think reading the last few pages may offer a clue there :thumbup1:


Chris, mick travels alot so has little time on the forums mate :tongue:

Hey mick, things are going great ATM... carbs are down with fats, cardio is soon to be 3x a day @ 45min sessions when i take time off work for the last week and a half of this prep.

grind out as much as i can.

-------------------------

chest/biceps

peck deck

13 plates - 12 reps x 3 sets

(minimum rest between sets)

Incline smith press

75kg - 12 reps

75kg - 10 reps

75kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

Decline smith bench

70kg - 8 reps x 3 sets

Cable cross overs

7 plates x 10 reps x 4 sets

DB Seated curls

65lbs - 6 reps x 3 sets (up!)

Cable curls

8 plates - 10 reps x 2 sets

Hammer curls

55lbs - 6 reps x 2 sets

60mins PWO cardio on the stepper

Plenty of comments on how i am looking :beer:


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chris, mick travels alot so has little time on the forums mate :tongue:
> 
> Hey mick, things are going great ATM... carbs are down with fats, cardio is soon to be 3x a day @ 45min sessions when i take time off work for the last week and a half of this prep.
> 
> grind out as much as i can.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *Plenty of comments on how i am looking* :beer:


Fat?? Bloaty?? Skinny???? Ugly?? Pasty???

Any others or do I have it covered:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Fat?? Bloaty?? Skinny???? Ugly?? Pasty???
> 
> Any others or do I have it covered:lol: :lol:


 You are a mean cnut J!

Hey Aaron did you see my comment about eating a dominator from dominos, mmmmmm that would go down a treat but dont forget a bud light (we are cutting after all) and finish it off with natural ben n jerrys(its natural so its cool on a cut)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> Fat?? Bloaty?? Skinny???? Ugly?? Pasty???
> 
> Any others or do I have it covered:lol: :lol:





Con said:


> You are a mean cnut J!
> 
> Hey Aaron did you see my comment about eating a dominator from dominos, mmmmmm that would go down a treat but dont forget a bud light (we are cutting after all) and finish it off with natural ben n jerrys(its natural so its cool on a cut)


nah he's just ****y as he sees future competition...ha ha, rise of the green horn. :lol: :whistling:

Con i have a select filter of what i see and what i gloss over... :tongue:

But i'm thinking a reduced fat cheesecake and a bowl of nestle clusters would be ok...they say its healthy on the adverts? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ben and Jerrys Phish food. OMG! :drool:

IB reduced fat cheesecake and nestle clusters sound revolting


----------



## Incredible Bulk

diet for long enough and its like nectar!!!


----------



## colt24

Hey mate, Looking very good.

Nice and solid, Hope the show goes well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers colt, things are coming in very good this week.

Abs are tighter, some cuts in the legs, albeit still blurred from water retention due to cardio.

This morning's cardio was more 'fun' than usual as my legs were like granite blocks by the end of it....


----------



## Ollie B

Not long bulk. Hang in there mate. Going good :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Just think 10days till cake!!!! :drool:

I hate you. :ban:

/ends jealous cake deprived rant.

Good news on the cuts showing more in the legs. You do already have cuts from the last pics I've seen, but I agree compared to your upper body they were not, at that time, as deep.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ollie B said:


> Not long bulk. Hang in there mate. Going good :thumb:


Nearly there now mate... just waiting on leefitness to deliver my trunks and i have everything ready.



Gym Bunny said:


> Just think 10days till cake!!!! :drool:
> 
> good news on the cuts showing more in the legs. You do already have cuts from the last pics I've seen, but I agree compared to your upper body they were not, at that time, as deep.


yup, and what a few days it will be as my birthday is on the 7th July.

I have organised a BBQ on the 11th with friends that will have mega portions of crap + alcohol :lol:

Legs are my last piece of the jigsaw like many others...


----------



## flexwright

how do you find cardio after leg training?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice one mate.. stick at it..

Thanks for the helpful post Chris LOL..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flexwright said:


> how do you find cardio after leg training?


Hell... the quads/hams are dead and my calves refuse to work seeing the last exercise is sitting calve raises! :tongue:



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice one mate.. stick at it..
> 
> Thanks for the helpful post Chris LOL..


will do mate... :beer:


----------



## dmcc

GB just as well you didn't see the photo of cakes in KaDeWe I texted to Aaron....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well as long as it got to him what more could I ask for? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

60 mins cardio nailed...

as of tomorrow i am off work for 1.5 weeks and return after my show.

The plan is:

5:30am - 45mins Cardio walking around local area

2 meals

11am - 45mins Cardio at the gym on the stepper

2 meals

5pm - workout + 45mins PWO cardio on the stepper

2 meals

Rinse repeat until the weekend and see where i am


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate!!

progress pics on friday so you can see where i am 

ooooooh cheesecake!!! top man


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate!!
> 
> progress pics on friday so you can see where i am
> 
> ooooooh cheesecake!!! top man


Good stuff bud looking forward to the pics

How you finding the dieting in the last few weeks? Great idea taking the next 1.5 weeks off, I did it and I must admit I dont think I would have been able to function at work, I did find it quite tough.

Nearly there mate, keep it up


----------



## Incredible Bulk

last week wasnt too bad but thats because i had some oats in the diet 

So far this week its been ok, feeling drained doing simple tasks and legs feel really heavy during my walks/cardio... very tired quads lol.

coffee is working a treat in keeping me active!

Saw a friend last night for a film and she said that i have grown so much since we last saw each other... then her face dropped when i told her i had lost 4+ stone since we last met... great confidence boost!


----------



## dmcc

Maybe she meant you were looking bigger. After all, a 15st man in lean condition will look bigger than a 17st man with a high degree of offseason padding.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Incredible Bulk said:


> Saw a friend last night for a film and she said that i have grown so much since we last saw each other... then her face dropped when i told her i had lost 4+ stone since we last met... great confidence boost!


Had similar comments at my wedding after a loooooooonnnnnng cut..


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> last week wasnt too bad but thats because i had some oats in the diet
> 
> So far this week its been ok, feeling drained doing simple tasks and legs feel really heavy during my walks/cardio... very tired quads lol.
> 
> coffee is working a treat in keeping me active!
> 
> *Saw a friend last night for a film and she said that i have grown so much since we last saw each other... then her face dropped when i told her i had lost 4+ stone since we last met... great confidence boost![/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's the perfect comment!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it was tan!

Today i saw my sister and she was impressed with my progress, bit shocked at the veins all over the show on the arms...the last week has seen them pop out more.

Today's antics....

cardio @ 6:30am - 45mins round local area

cardio @ 11am - 45mins on stepper

Light back workout @5pm (nothing of note, enough to work the muscles but didnt go near failure)

cardio @ 6pm - 45mins on stepper

only just had time to sit down and chill, been seeing as many people as possible while i'm off work as i've been very much the hermit for the last 12 weeks.

rinse and repeat for tomorrow and the gym owner is taking the progress pics for me, happy days


----------



## Ak_88

I can't decide if i miss taking them or not.

:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## MOLLSKI

you look great bro love your thinkness ,what mass gainer did you take and what other supplements did you use for the mass


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> I can't decide if i miss taking them or not.
> 
> :confused1: :whistling:


ha ha, i dont miss you taking them, stav took 3 pics last week and all 3 were spot on! he understands the terms "camera straight on, you straight forward," 



MOLLSKI said:


> you look great bro love your thinkness ,what mass gainer did you take and what other supplements did you use for the mass


cheers mate! :thumbup1:

i took 2 mass gainers at different stages during my bulk

CNP Pro-mass and BSD's bulking powder

other supps were BSD's PWO shake


----------



## MOLLSKI

ok thanks keep up the good work but love your bulk look bro


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> i took 2 mass gainers at different stages during my bulk
> 
> CNP Pro-mass and BSD's bulking powder
> 
> other supps were BSD's PWO shake


Not forgetting the roast dinner every night for ppwo :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> ha ha, i dont miss you taking them, stav took 3 pics last week and all 3 were spot on! he understands the terms "camera straight on, you straight forward,"


That's because stav is a short**** and probably didn't have to deal with half the gym standing around the smith machine! :laugh:



CarbWhore said:


> Not forgetting the roast dinner every night for ppwo :thumb:


Nor the dominos!


----------



## ElfinTan

Not to mention Nando's! Oh the list is endless! ;0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ah yes the roast dinner with 8 spuds, 4 parsnips and loads of gravaaaaaaaaay! 

Those were the days *sigh*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> ah yes the roast dinner with 8 spuds, 4 parsnips and loads of gravaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> Those were the days *sigh*


Tomatoes...Thick buttered toast smothering in marmite. Scones with an inch of clotted cream and strawberry jam. Pint of phish food. My mum's blackberry and apple crumble with fresh cream.

Pants the rate I am dribbling on my keyboard it's going to short circuit.

CHEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh god you just said crumble.....my word its one of my favourite hot desserts


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> oh god you just said crumble.....my word its one of my favourite hot desserts


All's fair in war and dieting. I have not forgotten the comments you made about being able to eat cake as soon as your comp is over.

Are you a custard nutter? :ban:


----------



## dmcc

I can still text that photo of the cakes in KaDeWe...


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> I can still text that photo of the cakes in KaDeWe...


Do it! Mwahahahahahahahah! :bounce:

ANd yes, I know I will pay :innocent:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok! last set of pics!!

midsection not 100% but compared to where i started i am happy 

here you go!

CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## pastanchicken

Finally! Will take a look now


----------



## pastanchicken

That is some immense progress mate, reps to you my man :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Great work mate! I also never realized your pretty close to being natural compared to most people on here:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pastanchicken said:


> That is some immense progress mate, reps to you my man :thumbup1:





Con said:


> Great work mate! I also never realized your pretty close to being natural compared to most people on here:thumbup1:


cheers guys!

con, what do you mean natural mate? lost me!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> con, what do you mean natural mate? lost me!!


Superb stuff mate, this last week will see some great changes too, reps to ya bud

I think what Con is saying is that you havent run that many cycles compared to others, this is what I thought as well mate after reading your rebound thread. Theres more growing in there mate, great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> con, what do you mean natural mate? lost me!!


To be honest mate I thought you had run more cycles than you have, think Con was getting at the same thing


----------



## LittleChris

Awesome progress. Should be very pleased with it.

Not long now until the big day


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhh gotcha now!

no, only ran very small dose bulk cycle and the prep cycle mate

cheers guys, been busting my ass


----------



## Goose

Mate Im well pleased for you! You look amazing&#8230; Have to say seeing all these guys doing cuts and thinking that look bigger really does inspire me.. I would definitely say you look a hell of a lot bigger in those photos now than you have done!

Keep it up and best of luck for next week.. Not long now mate. Im starting a cut in August ready for my holiday in Novemer will be around 14 weeks.. Just a bit of fun but could be interesting! Shall def be starting a journal then


----------



## benst

WOW what amazing progress, doesnt look like the same body at all.


----------



## flexwright

keep up the hard work mate, great progress since you started, looking forward to see how the next week goes for you


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> con, what do you mean natural mate? lost me!!


I think he means you dont thrash the juice :thumb:

BTW great progress bro, looking forward to seeing you in Gosport!


----------



## Gym Bunny

You have completely changed your shape. Absolutely fantastic progress. I think this transformation really highlights that although diet and training are important the toughest battle is the mental one. :rockon:

Inspiration for me to stick to my diet.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

benst said:


> WOW what amazing progress, doesnt look like the same body at all.


hey ben!

thanks mate, i dont feel like the same person if that makes sense!

Always been the perma bulker who has size but one hell of a belly.

I am paying the price now as i have loose skin on the abs that doesnt help some poses but that will come in after time.



flexwright said:


> keep up the hard work mate, great progress since you started, looking forward to see how the next week goes for you


Hey mate, really gunning for it, i honestly dont know where i am finding the energy!

I am looking forward to it too, the list of people who are coming is growing and i feel quite bewildered and happy at the same time.

Roll on show day!



CarbWhore said:


> I think he means you dont thrash the juice :thumb:
> 
> BTW great progress bro, looking forward to seeing you in Gosport!


ha ha, yes mate i understand now!

So much can be achieved with low doses if you have the belief that more does not = more.

Sledge hammer to crack a nut :tongue:

Looking forward to meeting you too mate, please please please grab me!

Dont do a bulkaholic and see me, call me by someone elses name and wander off :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> You have completely changed your shape. Absolutely fantastic progress. I think this transformation really highlights that although diet and training are important the toughest battle is the mental one. :rockon:
> 
> Inspiration for me to stick to my diet.


hey GB, thank you... its been an eye opener and my first actual proper cut.

You never know how much fat you have until you lose 4 stone and still look at the love handles :tongue: :laugh:

All the best with the diet :beer:


----------



## Ak_88

Back double bi shot is a lovely one for your upper back and delts.

Hams seem to be coming in nicely.

Chest/abs looks like they're shredding up from when i left you.

Critical point though - you're still an ugly **** :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

by 'eck..... i was expecting some off topic statement or a question for YOUR training in here! 

I'm all giddy...this is so new from you!! 

Cheers hunny bunny, back has tightened up somewhat and the hams feel solid.

chest is pretty cool as i can see a split between upper lower when i train it.

and you know i am a handsome devil...


----------



## flexwright

you sorted your trunks out yet


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes mate, i've been told i have a package waiting for me at work and they are the only thing i am expecting.

leisureleefitness.co.uk

spot on


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, todays antics

45mins AM cardio before brekkie

45mins @ 1pm

45mins @ 5pm

now time to crassssssh!!!


----------



## Nitrolen

Where abouts in Gosport, are you competing mate?

Good progress btw


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thorngate halls mate, bury road

cheers!


----------



## Nitrolen

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thorngate halls mate, bury road
> 
> cheers!


I know it well.

Do you have a list of who you are up against yet?

What's the date mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nitrolen said:


> I know it well.
> 
> Do you have a list of who you are up against yet?
> 
> What's the date mate?


no idea yet mate...whoever turns up on the day, i'm just focusing on me.

If 5 huge ripped guys turn up then ce la vie, i'll still have a blast 

Next time round i'll know i have X/Y/Z to improve on to get in the top 3



hungrybriton said:


> What can I say, GREAT pics mate, you look huge everywhere! So glad I'm not gonna be up against you.... this time.... :tongue:


cheers matey, ha ha...we will meet soon....and then its on like donkey kong!


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8

well all the hard work is paying off you have actually grown into your diet .

still time to improve so head down 

wel done m8


----------



## dmcc

Well what can I say other than PHWOAR. Nice bod and nice face :devil2:



Gym Bunny said:


> Do it! Mwahahahahahahahah! :bounce:
> 
> ANd yes, I know I will pay :innocent:


Wenn ich dein dt. Handynummer haette, wuerde ich es dir schicken.


----------



## jw007

monstrous legs, for a little man 

Bit jealous actually ha ha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dmcc said:


> Well what can I say other than PHWOAR. Nice bod and nice face :devil2:


ha ha, cheers darren :laugh:



jw007 said:


> monstrous legs, for a little man
> 
> Bit jealous actually ha ha


fck me...i'm calling the newspapers, you made a compliment in here?!

Are you feeling ok? :lol:

cheers grandpa



FATBOY said:


> hello m8
> 
> well all the hard work is paying off you have actually grown into your diet .
> 
> still time to improve so head down
> 
> wel done m8


cheers mate, finishing straight now! :beer:


----------



## Nathrakh

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok! last set of pics!!
> 
> midsection not 100% but compared to where i started i am happy
> 
> here you go!
> 
> CLICK TO ENLARGE


Excellent work mate - all the efforts really paying off (Crazy legs btw) - good luck for next week.


----------



## EDG301

I'll say again mate, well done!!!Excellent progress!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers both of you 

i'm happy to be out of the 40" jeans ha ha


----------



## Goose

Yeah your legs are HUGE!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers goose!

todays activites

45mins AM cardio

70mins PM cardio

walking round local area


----------



## chrisj28

Looking really well there good look with your show.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks chris!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, cheers betty


----------



## Tom1990

fuk me mate your looking ace! 100 times leaner than the start youve made big differences. do u think you will now stay lean(ish) when you next build, or will you favour the dirty bulk lol. by the way, have you been having a cheat meal? and if so how often etc... keep it up anyway, you will do good on stage!!! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## bbkam

Looking awesome buddy, gd luck next week with everything!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sickchest90 said:


> fuk me mate your looking ace! 100 times leaner than the start youve made big differences. do u think you will now stay lean(ish) when you next build, or will you favour the dirty bulk lol. by the way, have you been having a cheat meal? and if so how often etc... keep it up anyway, you will do good on stage!!! :thumb: :beer:


cheers!!

i will be staying leaner in the offseason, i dont want to be going through such a hard cut next time round, plus i will doing a 16 week prep rather than a 12.

i have had 3-4 cheat meals on this prep, one after 6 weeks, then a few over the last month as things became tougher...helped no end to kick the metabolism into touch



bbkam said:


> Looking awesome buddy, gd luck next week with everything!!!!


thanks :beer:


----------



## Haimer

You are looking really good IB and I have been following this thread from the start and it hasnt been easy so well done keep going. You mentioned your waist size being 40" before, what is it down to now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i am sitting pretty in 34" jeans and the belt cranked in...more for the legs than the waist!

thanks for the kind words mate


----------



## Gym Bunny

If your waist gets smaller than mine I shall cry!

You really have made absolutely fantastic progress. I really like the fact this journal covers the highs and lows of contest prep, cause it's very easy to sit here and think pfffff I could do a contest no prob. To actually read what goes on, it seems like the mental prep is tougher than the physical and is a great eye opener!

Consider me cheering you on from .DE next week! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Gym Bunny said:


> If your waist gets smaller than mine I shall cry!
> 
> You really have made absolutely fantastic progress. I really like the fact this journal covers the highs and lows of contest prep, cause it's very easy to sit here and think pfffff I could do a contest no prob. To actually read what goes on, it seems like the mental prep is tougher than the physical and is a great eye opener!
> 
> Consider me cheering you on from .DE next week! :thumb:


Don't worry, mines still festively large :lol:

Have you got any weights on this week or just ticking over with cardio? I'm guessing legs is off the menu for you at last, so i can't even console myself tommorow with "at least IB is going through this as well"


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gym Bunny said:


> If your waist gets smaller than mine I shall cry!
> 
> You really have made absolutely fantastic progress. I really like the fact this journal covers the highs and lows of contest prep, cause it's very easy to sit here and think pfffff I could do a contest no prob. To actually read what goes on, it seems like the mental prep is tougher than the physical and is a great eye opener!
> 
> Consider me cheering you on from .DE next week! :thumb:


cheers GB!

Weight yesterday was 213lbs so 62lbs lost so far.

Glad the journal has been of use, i try to include the downs as well as the highs despite people telling me to cheer up lol.

If prep was so easy (and these people should know that!) everyone would do it and everyone would be ripped :lol:



Ak_88 said:


> Don't worry, mines still festively large :lol:
> 
> Have you got any weights on this week or just ticking over with cardio? I'm guessing legs is off the menu for you at last, so i can't even console myself tommorow with "at least IB is going through this as well"


Yes tubby, you have the student belly from living on crap! :tongue:

Next week is up in the air, i'm firing paul some new pics today and he is making the judgement call. I'm hoping i'm not ragging my nuts off on the stepper up until show day though.

No leg day tomorrow... my legs need rest, they are so fecking tired.

Now...off to kill my dad as he is making fruit cobbler and currently reducing the rasberries and blackcurrents down into a jam :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers GB!
> 
> Weight yesterday was 213lbs so 62lbs lost so far.
> 
> Glad the journal has been of use, i try to include the downs as well as the highs despite people telling me to cheer up lol.
> 
> If prep was so easy (and these people should know that!) everyone would do it and everyone would be ripped :lol:
> 
> :thumb: Yes and I would have abs! :lol:
> 
> Yes tubby, you have the student belly from living on crap! :tongue:
> 
> Next week is up in the air, i'm firing paul some new pics today and he is making the judgement call. I'm hoping i'm not ragging my nuts off on the stepper up until show day though.
> 
> No leg day tomorrow... my legs need rest, they are so fecking tired.
> 
> Now...off to kill my dad as he is making fruit cobbler and currently reducing the rasberries and blackcurrents down into a jam :cursing:


Ahhh aren't supportive parents wonderful! Mine have told me with glee they want to take the whole family out for a slap up meal to celebrate my youngest bro's graduation and I said, fine, but it'll be my cheat meal. They're having trouble understandiing this comment and keep promising to bring me lots of victuals from home.  I don't WANT clotted cream and gauche! Well I do, but I can't have any! :ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, 3 pics to show how 2 days have made that difference with my legs/hams

last pics until show day


----------



## ElfinTan

The last few sets of photos really does show how fast things can start coming together in the last week or so. Have to say I'm super proud of you Chunkster, you have proved have be in possession of the things that really sets good BB of from the rest and that is the right mindset. Yes you've had a bit of a b*tch and a whinge but when it counts you have just knuckled down and gotten on with it. x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> The last few sets of photos really does show how fast things can start coming together in the last week or so. Have to say I'm super proud of you Chunkster, you have proved have be in possession of the things that really sets good BB of from the rest and that is the right mindset. Yes you've had a bit of a b*tch and a whinge but when it counts you have just knuckled down and gotten on with it. x


Yes its quite scary at how things speed up in progress in a few days.

Thank you tan, that means alot coming from you. :beer:

I know i have a hissy fit from time to time but its always business as usual :tongue:

update from paul:

carrying on as normal until thursday and carbing up friday.

last workout/cardio will be thursday morning

diet update tonight.

grinding out as much fat as possible as this 3x cardio is working a trick

final lap, finishing straight just ahead.... :beer:


----------



## FATBOY

what a potentiol physiqe you have buddy . its all there you will look diffrnt again with a tan :thumb:

looks like you best stop squating in the off season m8 or your legs are going to run away with you <no pun intended well maybe a little

fb


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers fatboy! once i tan my lilly white ass things will show up better 

I will be hitting legs just as hard in the offseason along with my weak back... i believe you should keep strong points strong...look at flex lewis, huge legs that dwarfed his top half but did him no harm!

only now he is pro is he addressing the balance


----------



## Guest

Your doing great great man

How are you feeling?

I had to laugh on MD when you posted your pics and one guy said "if you stay in this shape year round you will make great gains" i bet you were thinking "stay in this shape?!?!wtf" :lol: :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris

Legs are certainly your strongest point :thumb:

Fat seems to have shifted nicely and sure more to come off in the final few days.

Have enjoyed this journal immensely and hope you continue with it post-contest. Been a real eye-openner seeing how much work is required to get into a good nick.

What treats have you got lined up post-show?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Con said:


> Your doing great great man
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> I had to laugh on MD when you posted your pics and one guy said "if you stay in this shape year round you will make great gains" i bet you were thinking "stay in this shape?!?!wtf" :lol: :laugh:


cheers con, things are coming together and i am happier by the day.

I am feeling ok, very tired and once cardio sessions have finished for the day i do sigh a sigh of relief! 

Diet is a doddle, with all the veg i cram in + the 6l a day of water, i am rarely hungry, except for night times when i am ready to bite my arm off and look at the legs for dessert :lol:

MD does make me laugh lol :tongue:



LittleChris said:


> Legs are certainly your strongest point :thumb:
> 
> Fat seems to have shifted nicely and sure more to come off in the final few days.
> 
> Have enjoyed this journal immensely and hope you continue with it post-contest. Been a real eye-openner seeing how much work is required to get into a good nick.
> 
> What treats have you got lined up post-show?


they are and i am so happy its that way, too many guys have to play catch up with their legs and its not easy.My old training partner has a huuuuge back and chest but pencil legs.... he is struggling to bring them up

I will continue with it of course, the title will change but it will detail my rebound and bulk for the NABBA Portsmouth 2010 :thumbup1:

Post show is a large pizza and a cheesecake...next day will be pretty normal diet except for dinner when i will be having the mother of all chinese takeouts!

I want to take con's + bulkaholics advice and avoid the massive water retention by blowing out

cheers chris


----------



## dmcc

NABBA Pompey?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes, Mike King has brought back the NABBA Portsmouth show that was canned many years ago.

This year it was 2 weeks before the South Coast UKBFF so a great warm up show


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> My old training partner has a huuuuge back and chest but pencil legs.... he is struggling to bring them up


Is that AK?

Think I may end up doing the same show as you then, unless something closer to home pops up. :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMFAO, no not ak...i said he had a huge chest n back remember


----------



## Guest

Sorry if i missed it mate but how are you doing your tanning?

I did wednesday thursday friday 2 coats of protan each day then on friday night i did jana tanna pro colour and then again in the am and then a touch up between pre and evening show. Protan is fine stuff and doesnt make a mess really but that jana tanna:cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi mate, i have a bottle of pro-tan and a tanning kit for jan tana

was yours a saturday show?

i am training until thursday with cardio so will start friday morning for tanning.

paul said to stick with jan tana but tempted to do a 2x base coats of pro-tan for thurs eveing, 2x for friday and one coat of the jan tana on the saturday AM before the show


----------



## Guest

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hi mate, i have a bottle of pro-tan and a tanning kit for jan tana
> 
> was yours a saturday show?
> 
> i am training until thursday with cardio so will start friday morning for tanning.
> 
> paul said to stick with jan tana but tempted to do a 2x base coats of pro-tan for thurs eveing, 2x for friday and one coat of the jan tana on the saturday AM before the show


 Ah ok different plan to what i had last time.

I had last weights on wed, last cardio on tue.

I put on several coats of pro tan showered between tans and then got the jan tanna on . It runs during the show very easly so keep rubbing it in some guys didnt do this constantly and looked all smeary.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the jan tana glaze says it will stop the colour running, or is this marketing BS?


----------



## Ak_88

LittleChris said:


> Is that AK?
> 
> Think I may end up doing the same show as you then, unless something closer to home pops up. :lol: :thumbup1:


Aww you stole my thunder!



Incredible Bulk said:


> LMFAO, no not ak...i said he had a huge chest n back remember


Wings of steel and a chest to rival Arnolds me :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Ak_88 said:


> Wings of steel


Boeing or Airbus?


----------



## ares1

dmcc said:


> Boeing or Airbus?


cessna...

looking in good nick mate, legs look huge :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

Aaron,

Just caught up on the journal. Pics are looking good. Very impressed. If you can get them deep cuts in your legs that will really finish the package off especially as you have big legs.

Whats the details for the show as thinking of coming down to show my support


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey mate, here's a google map

http://www.danceweb.co.uk/map/Thorngate_Halls__Gosport_17.aspx

show starts at 2pm mate


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey mate, here's a google map
> 
> http://www.danceweb.co.uk/map/Thorngate_Halls__Gosport_17.aspx
> 
> show starts at 2pm mate


Cheers, is is not on the Sunday anymore???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

saturday mate


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> saturday mate


Oh crap thats not good. For some reason i thought it was on a Sunday! that might cause a problem.

Will keep you posted


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, ok mate

To start off, big thanks to http://www.leisureleefitness.com/

trunks arrived friday and just had chance to try them on and brilliant fit.

AM Cardio @ 45mins walking round local area

Shoulders/arms workout - 3 exercises, 3 sets @ 20 reps each per bodypart

PWO Cardio @ 45mins on stepper

Tonight i'm hitting the roads again for PM cardio


----------



## LittleChris

Amount of weight you have lost its a good job you didn't buy the wrong size.

Imagine them falling down halfway through your routine :lol:


----------



## Guest

LMFAO at some of the comments you have been getting on MD "do a show in 8 weeks":lol: keep it going mate, stay confident:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Got a link to your thread on MD mate? Sounds like a good read :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Amount of weight you have lost its a good job you didn't buy the wrong size.
> 
> Imagine them falling down halfway through your routine :lol:


lee did question my selection of 'large' and i followed his advice :lol:



Con said:


> LMFAO at some of the comments you have been getting on MD "do a show in 8 weeks":lol: keep it going mate, stay confident:thumbup1:


Oh god, they are tools... even if i had flex wheelers physique they would be saying "2 weeks out bud" :lol:

Screw 'em... bunch of faceless armchair bodybuilders with no avatars strangely enough...plenty of posts though :whistling:



LittleChris said:


> Got a link to your thread on MD mate? Sounds like a good read :thumb:


http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?p=1543961#post1543961

--------------------------

just had the back/sack n crack waxed + defluffed.....holy mother of jeebus

Thats one memory thats not going to shift for a while


----------



## dmcc

Painful?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

to put it into context, i am a very hairy person and the hairs were a good length.

Add into the waxer not being able to rip the strip off totally leaving me with a slow plucking feeling!


----------



## dmcc

Owowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowow!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> lee did question my selection of 'large' and i followed his advice :lol:
> 
> Oh god, they are tools... even if i had flex wheelers physique they would be saying "2 weeks out bud" :lol:
> 
> *Screw 'em... bunch of faceless armchair bodybuilders with no avatars strangely enough...plenty of posts though * :whistling:
> 
> http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?p=1543961#post1543961
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> just had the back/sack n crack waxed + defluffed.....holy mother of jeebus
> 
> Thats one memory thats not going to shift for a while


Ahhhhhhhh they must be mates of the yoootooob brigade:rolleyes:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey!!!! What's wrong with a slow fuc....oh....oooops sorry....you said 'plucking'!


----------



## forddee

88 pages here aswell ,how do you get round them all.

As said, we will see a new IB as never seen before when that tan is on and water is dropped

See ya soon Daz


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Hey!!!! What's wrong with a slow fuc....oh....oooops sorry....you said 'plucking'!


lol, easy tiger :lol:

sex drive is rock bottom ATM...joy! :cursing:



forddee said:


> 88 pages here aswell ,how do you get round them all.
> 
> As said, we will see a new IB as never seen before when that tan is on and water is dropped
> 
> See ya soon Daz


Likewise mate, i am keeping tabs on my weight out of curiosity and its falling every day at a good rate.

216lbs saturday, 211lbs today :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Cracking progress Bro


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mick mate

ok prep update...

one rip was stopped sunday to get the prop out of my system and the water it helps retains.

masteron in @ 200mg yesterday and for wed

letro @ 5mg ED

Proviron @ 200mg ED

T3 still @ 100mcg ED

Clen/ECA dropped today

Vit C increasing in dose by 1g ED


----------



## StJocKIII

Best of luck mate, not long now!


----------



## mick_the_brick

BTW mate - got your mail but had some major stuff going on at the moment at home..

will explain more when I get 20mins or so LOL.. not here BTW 

Sex drive will be zero at the moment mate running the letro I guess?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

letro only added today mate...its the pure knackeredness


----------



## pastanchicken

Never realised people on the MD forum were so supportive


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Oh god, they are tools... even if i had flex wheelers physique they would be saying "2 weeks out bud" :lol:
> 
> Screw 'em... bunch of faceless armchair bodybuilders with no avatars strangely enough...plenty of posts though :whistling:
> 
> http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?p=1543961#post1543961
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> just had the back/sack n crack waxed + defluffed.....holy mother of jeebus
> 
> Thats one memory thats not going to shift for a while


Just commented in the MD thread :thumb: (t0ssers)

ooooh that sounds painfull! i think i will keep some strong painkillers/sedatives to hand if i ever undergo the procedure!


----------



## LittleChris

Do strike me as a bunch of pricks over there. Remember posting my diet only to have it ripped to bits by some ****, who whilst knowing his stuff judging by his picture, didn't actually offer anything constructive. Worst type of forum poster IMO.

Getting excited for you now IB


----------



## 3752

just added my tuppence worth


----------



## Goose

Damn I want to get on the site.. Work blocks it and puts it into the category "Abused Drugs"

Typical!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks guys...

i have recieved a PM from a mod on MD



> Well done on your progress pics, they are impressive.
> 
> I was wondering if you had considered entering our "Physique" or "freak" challenge that we are running, you have the potential to do well.
> 
> All the details and entry are in this forum
> 
> http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...splay.php?f=37
> 
> All you need is a copy of MD to have in your entry pics and you are good to go.
> 
> I hope you decide to enter
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## pastanchicken

Pscarb said:


> just added my tuppence worth


Nice post :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex

Best of luck in the show buddy, great journal been trying to work my way through it. Great journey some amazing progress


----------



## RACK

Letro will kill your drive mate, but on the rebound it'll come back pretty quick


----------



## Irish Beast

I for one can't wait to see how you get on in the comp. I suspect you might do quite well.

Its been really interesting watching your journey over the last year or so. Quite a transformation. Anyway best of luck for the comp


----------



## 3752

Aaron i would take the MOD up on his offer buddy what you got to lose??

Aaron will hold his own come the show what place he gets is down to the judges...

i wonder if that guy swede will post a pic of his first show


----------



## Goose

Yeah might aswell..

GO GET EM SOLDIER


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> i wonder if that guy swede will post a pic of his first show


i have managed to trawl the net and find it - he is the chap without a tan...


----------



## Ak_88

CW can you ask before you post my pics in future.

Thanks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hungrybriton said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Just been chatting to a Polish lad who won the competition twice in the last few years - your so gonna kick ass - can't wait to see it!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Nearly there bud:thumb:


Sweet, i take it he's not trying to blag entering the novices still :lol:

Been told one or two guys from my gym will be in the same class...looks like it will be a good turn out!

Regardless of placing, it will be a fun day! :beer:



Pscarb said:


> Aaron i would take the MOD up on his offer buddy what you got to lose??
> 
> Aaron will hold his own come the show what place he gets is down to the judges...
> 
> i wonder if that guy swede will post a pic of his first show


Exactly! Plus some exposure if they pick my piccies!

As you say paul, it will be a good show and the placing side of things is just the icing on the cake if it does go that way.



Goose said:


> Yeah might aswell..
> 
> GO GET EM SOLDIER


wooooooooo! :tongue:



Ak_88 said:


> CW can you ask before you post my pics in future.
> 
> Thanks


CW/AK....pmsl...now that reminds me of the south coast show...


----------



## willsey4

Might be able to come down Sat after all, few things to sort first though. Do you know any other members that are going down?

Also how long you been dieting for total now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Brilliant if you can make it mate.

So far people who have said they will be at the show:

*littleluke

*rack

*fordee

*hungrybriton

if i have forgot anyone i apologise, low carbs lol....

--------------------------

Ok, update....

Legs de-fluffed, armpits/chest/stomach will be done today so i can ease any redness before the show.

I am suffering some pretty bad post injection pain in my left quad due to the masteron on monday, i had this problem before with the compound before switching to one-rip.

I cannot tense the quad properly and its a right bugger to walk on...dammit.

Touch wood it goes down before saturday, it wasnt too bad yesterday but today its a bit worse.

Sat here with an ice pack alternating with a hot water bottle massaging the area.

My right quad is drying out nicely, some good detail in it + the chest/torso is really ripping up!

Sat with a huge grin on my face as things come together

3 days to go...rock n roll


----------



## pastanchicken

Sounds good mate, hope the leg gets sorted!


----------



## RACK

How much Masteron are you taking mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

paul asked me to do 2ml @ 100mg/ml but knowing about this issue i did 1ml to test the water and by lordy am i glad i didnt hit 2ml....

i wont be hitting the last shot today of the masteron as i dont need this so close to the show. Must be the alcohol level in the mix as i dont react badly to other compounds and the one-rip was injected exactly the same way


----------



## Guest

Lets see if i can make this thread a bit more like a thread on MD.

You take drugs:confused1: epic size do you even know how to train? I was your size before i even knew what creatine was......back in my day we actually worked for our muscles.......tosser


----------



## RACK

I found slowing the injection time right down helped a lot but if your issue is with the compound then it prob won't help.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Con said:


> Lets see if i can make this thread a bit more like a thread on MD.
> 
> You take drugs:confused1: epic size do you even know how to train? I was your size before i even knew what creatine was......back in my day we actually worked for our muscles.......tosser


OMGZ!!!111! :lol:



RACK said:


> I found slowing the injection time right down helped a lot but if your issue is with the compound then it prob won't help.


tried everything with this compound mate... body hates it.

As said above, i used the same injection tech. with the one-rip and not one issue. Some gear i get a bad reaction out of.


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Brilliant if you can make it mate.
> 
> So far people who have said they will be at the show:
> 
> *littleluke
> 
> *rack
> 
> *fordee
> 
> *hungrybriton
> 
> **CARBWHORE*
> 
> if i have forgot anyone i apologise, low carbs lol....


Bastard!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, oooopsies! i told you my brain wasnt functioning! 

Ok, today i am reeaaaaally noticing changes in condition, legs look better.

I'm not a fan of these posing trunks as they seem rather skimpy but they were the only sort i could find that came from a reliable place.

What i wouldnt give to be in the 70's and be able to wear ones that cover so much more

Today in tesco i bought a handy piece of kit for pump up, an exercise band with handles.

I'm pinching a set of 20lbs dumbbells from the gym so thats covered.

can someone who has competed please describe what they did to pump up back stage please?

Also, tanning the face... do you use the same amount of coats on the face as you do for the rest of the body?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nearly there mate..

At the end of the long road 

It will be worth the long journey you have endured.. looking forward to seeing the show pics.

Shouldn't be any injection pain from mast mate


----------



## Goose

I'm using Pro Chem's Mast and haven't experience any PIP from it what so ever.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mick_the_brick said:


> Nearly there mate..
> 
> At the end of the long road
> 
> It will be worth the long journey you have endured.. looking forward to seeing the show pics.
> 
> Shouldn't be any injection pain from mast mate


Nearly there!! 

Had bad PIP from every shot of the mast so wont use again.



Goose said:


> I'm using Pro Chem's Mast and haven't experience any PIP from it what so ever.


Yeah pro-chems pretty good like that


----------



## ElfinTan

Just popping in to spread the love!!!!! :rockon:

Jolly proud of you Chunkster x:beer:


----------



## LittleChris

Whenever I see videoes, they seem to do things like push-ups against a wall, lat raises, have the cables under the feet and do curls and raises with the handles.

Sure somebody more knowledgable will be able to help you though


----------



## FATBOY

its just a case of pushups a few curls side laterals ect and some posing you realy shuldnt need that much if your fully carbed i think most people overdo it anyway ,the trick is to time it so your pumped when your called to go so keep a ear out for what the class in front of you is doing so you will know when they have bout done ,

there nothing worse than being all pumped up the having to wait around watching your nice pump deflate.

there is a lot of phsycological warfare backstage just keep your self to your self there are alwasys sombodys mates biging them up and looking you up and down like you fell off there shoe lol #

your adrenalin will be pumping and you will be raring to get on stage at this point.

as for your face a couple of coats of tan should do it mate oh and dont foget your lippy :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Just popping in to spread the love!!!!! :rockon:
> 
> Jolly proud of you Chunkster x:beer:


cheers tan! Just seen PG's comment on MD...big grins all round :thumbup1: 



LittleChris said:


> Whenever I see videoes, they seem to do things like push-ups against a wall, lat raises, have the cables under the feet and do curls and raises with the handles.
> 
> Sure somebody more knowledgable will be able to help you though


yeah seems to be the order of the day, no pumping of legs/triceps



FATBOY said:


> its just a case of pushups a few curls side laterals ect and some posing you realy shuldnt need that much if your fully carbed i think most people overdo it anyway ,the trick is to time it so your pumped when your called to go so keep a ear out for what the class in front of you is doing so you will know when they have bout done ,
> 
> there nothing worse than being all pumped up the having to wait around watching your nice pump deflate.
> 
> there is a lot of phsycological warfare backstage just keep your self to your self there are alwasys sombodys mates biging them up and looking you up and down like you fell off there shoe lol #
> 
> your adrenalin will be pumping and you will be raring to get on stage at this point.
> 
> as for your face a couple of coats of tan should do it mate oh and dont foget your lippy :thumb:


brilliant, cheers mate! :thumbup1: :beer:

does anyone recommend taking a NOX supplement for the pump?


----------



## FATBOY

mm id speak to paul m8 .you never realy no how things will affect you first time round , maybe you could try it tommorow or friday , its always a risck using somthing for the first time on the day


----------



## Prodiver

Been folowing this journal Aaron and intended to come down on Sat to support you, but unfortunately family stuff has intervened.

Be rooting for you though... :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Wishing you lots of luck Aaron, enjoy it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FATBOY said:


> mm id speak to paul m8 .you never realy no how things will affect you first time round , maybe you could try it tommorow or friday , its always a risck using somthing for the first time on the day


i used NOX last week for my workout and it felt as if i had steam in my veins when i lifted lol...very good pump!

Paul, if you read this have you any thoughts?



Prodiver said:


> Been folowing this journal Aaron and intended to come down on Sat to support you, but unfortunately family stuff has intervened.
> 
> Be rooting for you though... :thumb:


No worries mate, thanks for the thought though! :beer:



Linny said:


> Wishing you lots of luck Aaron, enjoy it


cheers linny!! :laugh:


----------



## shauno

Hi mate, i remember asking TT (shhhhhh) when he competed what he did to pump up and it was.

no pumping up for legs as they lose condition.

upper body circuits. dont know what they comprised of though.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> does anyone recommend taking a NOX supplement for the pump?


we will speak tomorrow mate



FATBOY said:


> mm id speak to paul m8 .you never realy no how things will affect you first time round


i have seen many preps messed up doing this....A guy i prepped last year swallowed half a bottle of liquid fury without asking me first and went hypo onstage and had to leave the show.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

got your mail paul, cheers!

totally de-fluffed now, been using the jan tana skin prep gel since sunday, oooooo smooth skin! 

Did my last round of cardio this morning and it was an emotional farewell to the route i have plodded along at 5:15am every morning for the last 13 weeks 

Veins that were on show during a workout are now out without even pumping up, crazy stuff.

1st round of pro-tan tonight, 3 coats will go on tomorrow and the final coat saturday will be the jan tana mousse. Should hopefully get me dark enough with 5 coats.

Carb up starts tonight with some glorious glorious carbs! 

Looking at fridays diet i am dribbling with the carb intake!

seeing i have been carb free for nearly 2 weeks this is like christmas for me lol


----------



## pastanchicken

Bet you can't wait for those carbs mate!!

You deserve them


----------



## ares1

enjoy the carbs mate! :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Like a kid on Christmas morning with the carbs LOL


----------



## RACK

Enjoy mate, enjoy!!


----------



## m14rky

good luck 4 the show :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers guys!

Just come back from tesco and sat staring at the carbs....sooooon my pretties....sooon we will meet!!! 

I'm shattered and done feck all today except a quick food shop, time for more posing practice


----------



## LittleChris

Almost there now 

Nerves kicked in yet?


----------



## Galtonator

Enjoy the food and the show mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nerves are getting a bit but i'm am so looking forward to this its more like excitement than dread. Unlike my old MMA pre-fight moments where i used to wonder if i'd come back in one piece 

1st coat of tan on, my word i was like snow white! Some areas have taken better than others due to scar tissue. (yeah my legs have a fair amount of lines lol)

Sadly due to my back flaring up due to the waxing i have some spots on the back...hopefully should cover up with more coats

sat here looking like the guy off bargain hunt


----------



## pastanchicken

David Dickinson? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he's the man i aspire to be like baby


----------



## pastanchicken

The man is a legend, simple as :cool2:


----------



## EDG301

hey mate, what are you carbing up on?


----------



## dmcc

Don't forget lots of photos please, Mr Dickinson.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

EDG301 said:


> hey mate, what are you carbing up on?


i cant reveal my diet but i will say i have just had a banana for the 1st time in 13 weeks.....OH...MY....GOD..... :rockon:



dmcc said:


> Don't forget lots of photos please, Mr Dickinson.


Of course mate, i'll be giving my crappy camera to my sister to take as many pics as the data card will allow + my mum + dad + others will hopefully be taking tons too!

sat here like a smug cheshire cat over that banana...you have no idea how good it tasted.... hmmmmmmmmmm

:bounce:

on a bum note....1st coat of pro tan on earlier, a few droplets of sweat hit my thighs 2 hours after and i have a few run marks on my frikkin legs.

DANG IT...

Shoulders also sweated the tan due to it being 30C here today...it makes you bloody panic when it happens and you have to cool it or you sweat more.

not good weather for fake tanning


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> not good weather for fake tanning


Wait till you sleep 

My ex used to use it and i would wake up covered in her fake tan :cursing: (not pro tan tho, st tropez)


----------



## dmcc

Got a fan on?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao carbwhore...i bet you loved her!!

dmcc, the fan is on but the air being blowed is hot mate, there's no breeze today


----------



## FATBOY

protan does this its just the exxess that runs you can have light shower and take all the exxess off just leaves like a base coat then add another coat helps to build the base couler without the build up ,

although its hot you can sleap inside the duva cover save your bedding

hair dryer helps as well m8 wen you first put it on


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just realised, its not pro-tan but the dream tan spray...are the products similar?


----------



## FATBOY

ive not used the dream tan m8 soz


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, so you used dream tan spray + jan tana + dream tan instant?!!


----------



## 3752

EDG301 said:


> hey mate, what are you carbing up on?


the carbs sources are Oats/Sweet spuds/Banana/rice cakes nothing special just basics....



Incredible Bulk said:


> just realised, its not pro-tan but the dream tan spray...are the products similar?


yes mate...do not be alarmed when it comes off on your sheets shower in the morning to get the excess off the majority will stay on so don't panic.....give me a call tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## EDG301

Cheers paul, could you explain why only low Gi sources are used, as last year i used white potatoe to carb up on which is high if im not mistaken..... (didnt notice much tho as wasnt as lower bf % as should have been)


----------



## EDG301

sorry for the hijack I.B :wink:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i dont mind that discussion in here as its prep related mate. 

showered this morning and took off the excess dream tan spray... i have a base colour which is good and didnt sweat any off last night as i had a fan on me full blast and froze lol.

waiting for father dearest to come back from work to apply 2-3 coats of dream tan spray using a hair dryer to decrease the time required between coats.

Tomorrow will be waking up at around 7am, putting a good coat of jan tana after showering off the excess dream tan again.

or....

debating wether do this:

2-3 coats of dream tan... hair dryer and allow to soak for 3 hours

shower around 9pm.

jan tana tonight

no showering tomorrow + applying another jan tana coat in the morning of the show


----------



## FATBOY

lol at waking up at seven m8 try 5 you will be buzing and feel the need to keep looking in the mirror


----------



## 3752

EDG301 said:


> Cheers paul, could you explain why only low Gi sources are used, as last year i used white potatoe to carb up on which is high if im not mistaken..... (didnt notice much tho as wasnt as lower bf % as should have been)


the reason for the use of more complex carbs is that Aarons carbs have been very low for a fair while if we just use high GI carbs this could create problems (Hypo, Water retention etc...) so it is safer to use slower carbs last night and today....


----------



## Goose

Great knowledge and info Paul :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

I see, thanks paul. So how are you feeling I.B? Soak up the moment mate, the day, although may seem long, goes in a flash. Enjoy it bro :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

Just realised the show is tomorrow, awesome mate.

Can't wait to see the pics, it's been great following your journey :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i am feeling good with these carbs!!! mood has improved ten fold, more chilled out and LOVE this sweet potato.

eating every 2.5 hours and cooked all my meals in bulk this morning so when i tan up i'm not near water (washing up)

Packed my gym bag for the show:

Towels

Pump up equipment

Posing oil

Batteries for camera

Posing music (made two copies + 1 in the car just in case)

latex gloves for the person applying posing oil + tan backstage

anything else i have missed? I will be wearing the trunks down there so that error wont crop up PMSL.

Paul, you have a text mate...throw me a landline and i can ring you


----------



## aqs

wish u good luck for tomorow ... i dont hav any access to Nabba while sitting in pakistan . I think i might only b able to read out names on nabba website or i maybe able to see ur videos here ..... i would love to see u WIN ... but the hard work u've done so far , ur already a winner mate ..  keep it up good luck for the show ...


----------



## EDG301

Erm, donuts, sweets etc.......thats the vital part mate....... or are u not going to indulge yourself after show??


----------



## Goose

Aaron - triple check the CD's work and are in a good format.. The portsmouth show was terrible for getting the CD's to play!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

aqs said:


> wish u good luck for tomorow ... i dont hav any access to Nabba while sitting in pakistan . I think i might only b able to read out names on nabba website or i maybe able to see ur videos here ..... i would love to see u WIN ... but the hard work u've done so far , ur already a winner mate ..  keep it up good luck for the show ...


Cheers! :beer:



EDG301 said:


> Erm, donuts, sweets etc.......thats the vital part mate....... or are u not going to indulge yourself after show??


i'm packing chocolate peanut M&M's for a friend who is coming down and i might have one or two lol

I'll pig out after the show and head on down to dominoes :lol:



Goose said:


> Aaron - triple check the CD's work and are in a good format.. The portsmouth show was terrible for getting the CD's to play!!


yup will do! cheers


----------



## aqs

mate im there at nabba website ... in which class u r competing ,...there r so many categories ..tell me so i can keep in touch


----------



## Incredible Bulk

novice mens open class mate


----------



## defdaz

Good luck IB, hope you have a really fantastic day tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao carbwhore...i bet you loved her!!


no fcuking way :cursing: - carbwhore love no one


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Good luck IB, hope you have a really fantastic day tomorrow! :thumb:


cheers mate!!



CarbWhore said:


> no fcuking way :cursing: - carbwhore love no one


less food to share :lol:

i opted for jan tana and ditched the dream tan spray...good move!

I am a deep copper brown with only one coat and 2 more tonight!

spoke to paul on the phone and i feel 100000x more confident with this all.

Fluids stopping at 10pm

a lurrrrvly breakie of beef sausage tomorrow morning..nom nom nom!

i so cannot wait for show day! :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Good luck mate enjoy your self after all this hard work you deserve it!


----------



## flexwright

good luck mate, all the hard work will def be worth it, look forward to seeing how you place


----------



## FATBOY

hair brush, lippy, mascara, :thumb: nice one m8 its been a pleasure following your journy .

spoke to jason corrik today he is guest posing at the show do you know if anybody else is guesting .

fb


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao, no lippy...maybe on the mascara though!

dont know who else is guest spotting mate, hadnt put any consideration to it to be fair lol


----------



## Prodiver

Best of luck Aaron!

1st time at anything's nerve-wracking - but pace yourself so you enjoy it and remember it! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Good luck tomorrow, you've come a long way baby!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

best of luck mate, enjoy it  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Prodiver said:


> Best of luck Aaron!
> 
> 1st time at anything's nerve-wracking - but pace yourself so you enjoy it and remember it! :thumb:


it has been a bit un-nerving but that was due to one of the final steps and that was the tan. Now i'm on my 3rd coat i am so much happier and quite relaxed about this all now.

i'm looking forward to the show and seeing all those who are coming down to support me, win/lose/dont place etc i already feel i have accomplished alot by following this through.

I have always wanted to compete but never quite followed it through and pretty much stayed on bulking :lol:



big silver back said:


> Good luck tomorrow, you've come a long way baby!!!!! :thumb:


cheers!!!! :beer:



XJPX said:


> best of luck mate, enjoy it  xx


will do bud :bounce:

3rd coat of tan on now.... a very dark copper brown.

one more tonight then one in the morning so 5 coats in total.

happy days! :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well...it really is 'Not long now' Chunkster! I'm not going to wish you luck because luck has feck all to do with it. I do wish you to have a fantastic time though and really hope that the experience lives up to your expectations. Both me and Paul wish you the result that you deserve x:beer:


----------



## hertderg

You've put so much hard graft in mate you deserve a placing , enjoy it and take in as much as you can. Good Luck .


----------



## LittleChris

ElfinTan said:


> Well...it really is 'Not long now' Chunkster! I'm not going to wish you luck because luck has feck all to do with it. I do wish you to have a fantastic time though and really hope that the experience lives up to your expectations. Both me and Paul wish you the result that you deserve x:beer:


Nice post.

Add me to the list :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Enjoy yourself. :thumb:

Hope the weather is cooler tomorrow. You've, quite literally, worked your ass off. Just keep repeating "cake, turn, pose, cake, smile," and remember to get some fluids into you to rehydrate before you start of the bevvies.

Would be absolutely awesome to come and hurl abuse at you, but alas, I have to work. Recipe will be sent once you've left for the comp. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

Enjoy it tomorrow mate, you deserve it. Best of luck :wub:


----------



## Prodiver

Gym Bunny said:


> Enjoy yourself. :thumb:
> 
> Hope the weather is cooler tomorrow. You've, quite literally, worked your ass off. Just keep repeating "cake, turn, pose, cake, *smile*," and remember to get some fluids into you to rehydrate before you start of the bevvies.
> 
> Would be absolutely awesome to come and hurl abuse at you, but alas, I have to work. Recipe will be sent once you've left for the comp. :bounce: :bounce:


Remember to smile (not grin) is very good advice! Makes you more personable and softens the judges' hearts..!


----------



## EDG301

A wink doesn't do any harm aswell :thumbup1: although that might be too personal,lol. Counting down the hours i bet hey? get a good night sleep buddie


----------



## XJPX

all sounds gd mate  , dont go crazy wen u put the glaze on aswell, u dnt need much it goes a long way x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!

Tan - cheers chuckles! looking forward to those brownies ha ha

GB - Not a big drinker so wont have one until next week as its my birthday on the 7th woooo

Darren - cheers mate lol

Pro-drive - i wont forget! i have a colgate smile ready to ping seeing the only white on me now is my eyes and teeth PMSL

EDGE - Last meal is at 12am so a late one tonight but with how i am feeling (buzzing) i wouldnt be able to anyway lol

XJPX - I've been told this a fair amount, its good advice as i have seen some guys use so much it looks like they are ready to swim cross channel!!!

-----------------------------

Ankles have swollen and veins/definition blurred with all these carbs but paul assures me its to be expected after not touching carbs for nearly 3 weeks.

Water stops @ 10pm and i have two very dry meals to digest at that time + a diuretic to take so all good.

now... last coat of jan tana for tonight!!!


----------



## EDG301

yep, once waters limited you should just P!ss it all out, and probably sweat it out tommorow as meant to be hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## dmcc

You do have a cracking smile mate.....


----------



## gumballdom

good luck!

i was planning on coming and watching but unfortunately i now have to work :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hungrybriton said:


> good luck m8
> 
> enjoy :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> cu 2moro cheescake:rockon:


hell yeah baby woooooo! :bounce:

cheers mate, i'll be the guy who looks like a mahogany antique table, wearing a City Gym t-shirt



EDG301 said:


> yep, once waters limited you should just P!ss it all out, and probably sweat it out tommorow as meant to be hot hot hot!!!!


waters stopped, just choked down the 2nd to last dry meal and popped half of the diuretic.... i forsee many trips to the loo! :tongue:



dmcc said:


> You do have a cracking smile mate.....


cheers big bear :laugh:



gumballdom said:


> good luck!
> 
> i was planning on coming and watching but unfortunately i now have to work :cursing:


ahh nuts, if your local you will see me at the NABBA portsmouth show april next year and the UKBFF south coast :thumbup1:

thanks though!


----------



## Haimer

Best of luck, been following this prep from the start and you have put a lot of hard work and dedication into this - make it count on the day mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Haimer said:


> Best of luck, been following this prep from the start and you have put a lot of hard work and dedication into this - make it count on the day mate!


thanks haimer, i will be going out all guns and smiles blazing! :thumb:


----------



## ares1

what diuretics are you using? aldactone?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dyazide mate


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good luck mate and all the best, what you have been through in the past few weeks with the prep and diet will be worth it.......go get em


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bobbytrickster said:


> Good luck mate and all the best, what you have been through in the past few weeks with the prep and diet will be worth it.......go get em


cheers rob! 



bulkaholic said:


> Go get em mate Just read all the c0cks over on MD and well, will be very shocked if you ever see pics of their first time as their probably isn't one yet, if ever:lol: I will bet my bottom dollar he is 140 pounds with pipe cleaner arms:laugh:
> 
> Anyway just seen those last pics full size now back home and fooking hell what a transformation. Isn't it amazing what a few weeks can do?
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics on stage:thumb:


couldnt sleep well so here i am at 5:30am PMSL


----------



## Irish Beast

All the best for the comp buddy. Hope the hard work pays off.

I couldn't sleep because of the heat! Might do a bench session in your honour now!


----------



## FATBOY

morning m8 lol what did i tell you i knew you wouldnt be able to sleep.

all the best today m8 enjoy it

.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, yeah i woke up, saw some areas where the tan had come off and then it was all go go go 

The diuretic didnt have me needing the toilet loads, lost the 'kankles' though where water had pooled at the lower joints. Dry mouth.... lol

TODAY IS THE DAY I EARN MY BROWN WINGS!!!

wait....that means something else....

TODAY IS THE DAY I EARN MY TANNED WINGS!!!

Yeah that sounds better


----------



## Linny

Yay to cankle loss :thumb: ....enjoy sweetie own the stage and smile :thumbup1: x


----------



## kingprop

Best of luck mate. Head up, chest out, and feel proud of yourself.


----------



## EDG301

Go Get em Tiger! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Aaron just called me he got the first call out in a feild of 9 so this looks good, his condition has hardened up through the morning and he said he looked best ever come stage time....he is going to call me tonight with the result and i will post it up...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well he certainly deserved it considering all the hard work and balls to the wall attitude he's had. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris




----------



## Ak_88

Pscarb said:


> Aaron just called me he got the first call out in a feild of 9 so this looks good, his condition has hardened up through the morning and he said he looked best ever come stage time....he is going to call me tonight with the result and i will post it up...


I'm still pretty new with the way comps work - care to explain what the relevance/importance is of an early call out?


----------



## Big Dawg

Ak_88 said:


> I'm still pretty new with the way comps work - care to explain what the relevance/importance is of an early call out?


I believe (and I may be mistaken) that they call out the top 3 or 4 competitors to compare them against each other and decide who places 1-4. I think it's something like that.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes it's something like that. I'm sure one of the competing BBers can explain it fully, but as far as I know depending on the comp, you have 1st callouts, those the judges rank to be the best, second callouts and so on.

Once a callout is decided the judges will decide the ranking within that callout.

So for Aaron to get 1st callout from 9 competitors is, hopefully, a good sign. No word yet on results.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thanks for the update Hungry.


----------



## Nitrolen

Good luck mate - doubt that you will need it though.


----------



## ElfinTan

1st call out huh!!!! Excellent!


----------



## 3752

hungrybriton said:


> At the comp. Aarons done great. Wiped the floor with the other lads in his class and should take the overall.


unless this is done differently at this show the intermediate class does not go into the overall posedown.....

call outs are used so the judges can see the guys stood next to each other to compare poses the first callout is a sign of top 3 it is a good callout but in saying all this i have been to shows where the call outs do not indicate the winners....


----------



## LittleChris

RACKs Facebook update says IB has won this!

Great news from his first competition. Well done IB and Paul :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

I couldn't make the show mate but have followed your journal and am really happy for you. You have to sacrifice A LOT to compete and you have made it all worth it.


----------



## Ak_88

Awesome!!


----------



## forddee

News Flash ,1st placing and going for the over all.

Top show for IB.

Daz


----------



## shauno

top man


----------



## m14rky

well done :rockon:


----------



## Galtonator

THATS great news


----------



## Guest

Fantastic news seen it on facebook so had to come here and say congrads:thumbup1:

9 people in your class you say funny that i had the same number my self.

Looks like all the arm chair experts on md can now go fvck them selfs


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Littleluke

I put a post on MD.. Got my blood boiling.


----------



## Guest

Littleluke said:


> I put a post on MD.. Got my blood boiling.


 Rude bastards arent they mate:confused1: really pointless yet potentially hurtful comments made all the time on those boards.


----------



## pea head

Well done mate.


----------



## XJPX

wel dun mate


----------



## Littleluke

Well at the end of the day he looks the best he can possibly look with the time he had and IMO he looks quality... He would obviously look better if he dieted for longer but he knows this and doesn't need the insulting remarks. They are pointless comments in the final stages of his prep (certainly not needed) by people with physiques which he would smash. Aaron has a good overall balance with the potential to have some freaky legs! They are major thick from the side shot!

At the end of the day.. You just won your class?? so you were better than 8 others.. End of. You now the experience and most importantly the knowing that you can diet down for a show.. Enjoy your dominos.. I had one for lunch  well 2.. buy one get one free..


----------



## Britbb

Awesome result buddy!

Congratulations.

You should def compete in another contest mate this year, make it even sweeter. Do a ukbff qualifier (the nearest one) and youll end up making it to the finals mate.


----------



## colt24

Well done mate, can't wait for the pictures :0

All the best!!!!!


----------



## 3752

got a call from Aaron he did indeed win both his class and the overall he was shocked how his condition changed so much in the last 24hrs.....

Aaron i am over the moon for you mate as i know how hard the diet was and you stuck at it now enjoy your food then go onto MD and tell them to fukc off


----------



## ElfinTan

Absolutely STUNNING result!!!!!!

HUGE well done from Mr & Mrs G!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Novice Champion and Mr Solent City 2009

LETS GO SCHMOE :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Big Dawg

That's crazy! So he won his class and the entire show? That's a fcuking achievement right there! Crazy mad props!


----------



## Linny

Fanchuffintastic Aaron :thumb: :thumb : enjoy your goodies when you come off cloud 9, so happy for you  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi guys and ladies!!!!!!!!

I AM ON CLOUD 9!!!!!

I am short of believing this is all sort of a dream.... to win my first show but to also take the overall is indeed stuff of dreams.

The overall pose down was a LOOOOOONG one as they compared me to as they called him, Mr Zulu.... 

Nothing comes close to the feeling of hearing my name being called out as both the Novice Class winner but also the Overall Mr Solent City 2009 winner.

Full write up tomorrow with pics a plenty...for now, diet coke and some tea (already polished off 1/2 a pizza and 1/2 a choc fudge cake  )


----------



## deco 21

nice one  totally deserved only people who have been up there know how physicaly and mentally hard it is to prepare for a show well done


----------



## Linny




----------



## 3752

just let the idiots on MD know you won mate mind you there is alot backing you there.....i might of slated the few who have passed judgement though


----------



## EDG301

So pleased for you mate, it all paid off!!!! Well done!  :bounce: :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## kingprop

Excellent work mate. Brilliant!

You might want to let those guys in the gym, who said you were 10 weeks out (at four weeks out) know the results. Hehe..


----------



## Gym Bunny

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

The shear amount of grit, determination, sweat and damn hard work you have put into your contest prep means I think you thoroughly deserve this.

I'm sure you're still in a carb induced coma at the moment, but I can't wait to see the pics:rockon:


----------



## FATBOY

well what a journy and what a result congratulations buddy :bounce: im sure the overwhelming support you have had on here far outweighs any negative comments you may have had along the way fcuk the naysayers m8 you proved them all wrong.

fb


----------



## Guest

FCKIN AWESOME!! Nice one bro, so chuffed for you, you have worked extremely hard to get where you have, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## hertderg

I'm over the moon for you mate, all that hard work has paid off ,you deserve it!!!

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## big silver back

Superb mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Willie

Well done, IB.


----------



## colt24

It's early for me on a sunday 

But another well done from me, Get them ****ing pictures up!!


----------



## Guest

well done you fat bastrad  :thumb:

Overall champ ???!!!! bet that was a suprise 

Looking forwards to the next incredible bulks bulking thread


----------



## flexwright

well done mate, well deserved, enjoy your food, looking forward to your write up


----------



## greg fear

well done cant wait to see the pics


----------



## RACK

Well done mate, was worth every second of the 9 and half hours driving to come watch you clean up!!

Massive congrats!!


----------



## Prodiver

Woohoo! Brillian Aaron! Congratulations! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SOUTHMAN

good one mate, you worked real hard and its paid off great inspiration to everyone if there into BBing or not!

congrats


----------



## chrisj28

Well done Aaron hope you enjoy your food you deserve it mate looking forward to the write up and pics


----------



## gumballdom

congratulations! good to see all your hard work and determination pay off.

Im pretty sure mr zulu is the same person who did the childrens thing at the ukbff south coast show for those that were there, as i know hes local because he trains with a friend of mine.


----------



## Jacko89

Congratz mate well deserved win i followed your journal in quiet  Real happy for you mate, cant wait for pics !


----------



## BSD

Congrats IB and also PScarb for the work youve done on him. :thumb:


----------



## flexwright

BSD said:


> Congrats IB and *also PScarb for the work youve done on him*. :thumb:


thats very true, well done to paul, thats another one in the bag


----------



## MissBC

gumballdom said:


> congratulations! good to see all your hard work and determination pay off.
> 
> Im pretty sure mr zulu is the same person who did the childrens thing at the ukbff south coast show for those that were there, as i know hes local because he trains with a friend of mine.


hahahahahaha I REMEMBER that guy, he scared the living daylights out of the children hahahaha


----------



## Dragon555

Congratz man! in your first pic you looked like a bear then when i saw your cut pic i was like 'WOW this guy is a machine! what an achievement bro! u destroyed them  well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you everyone!!!


----------



## hilly

awesome news mate huge congratulations


----------



## 3752

BSD said:


> Congrats IB and also PScarb for the work youve done on him. :thumb:





flexwright said:


> thats very true, well done to paul, thats another one in the bag


cheers guys...


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great stuff Aaron

see comments on MT topics


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice talking to you this morning pal..

Awesome result for yourself and Paul..

Told you it would be worth the hard graft..

Now to build for the next


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you everyone!

*CHAPTER 2.....* 

Road to the NABBA 1st Timers Britain Finals

I have decided to take this opportunity to compete in the finals for the experiance and exposure it can offer.

Initially i had planned on bulking up to add as much mass for 2010 shows but this is too good to miss i think.

My conditioning while good, was not great and i know i can improve on this with the help of Paul come time to prep for the show.

For now, its time for the rebound and adding some size over an 8-10 week period.

Currently sat here like a stuffed pig as i did go OTT last night with the food but back to normality this morning. Had two weetabix and a protein shake for breakfast even though i was still full from the curry and half a cheesecake from the night before (cheers hungrybriton!).

Today at work has been a great laugh as i show the pics and explain why i look like a burnt raisen and why i have to wear banana hamocks 

I'm aching all over from the show, calves and lats particular!

Last night i went for 60mins cardio around the local area and enjoyed it, i think i might be addicted to this lark.

I'm going to the gym tonight but for a light workout, show my orange face and keep the metabolism chugging along.

I will be increasing carbs gradually throughout the week and keeping with the T3


----------



## 3752

go easy with the gym and cardio this week mate your body needs to recover......(eating cheesecake is not a form of recovery  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

is jaffa cakes?


----------



## 3752

now they are gods gift to the blessed so you stay away from them young man....


----------



## Goose

Yeah forgot to mention - Well done Paul! You seem to be doing a top job with these guys.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yep.. reps to you also Paul - nice work mate


----------



## 3752

cheers guys but the hard work was done by Aaron....


----------

